# The NZXT Case Clubhouse



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome To:
*The NZXT Case Clubhouse*


*Welcome to the NZXT Case Club! Join today and show off your rig, also discuss Nzxt case related topics such as modding, news, buyer reviews, issues and more! If you are one of the many users that takes pride in their Nzxt and would like to join the club just send me a PM with the name of your case.*


*NZXT's LATEST CASE:*
{New Case Update: 10.15.12}

*The New Phantom 820*








* * *  * * *
















source



*********************************************​

*Freeman's Box *_by: t77snapshot_







*Members:*


*Apollo:*
dieselcat18
M_X_M

*Beta:*
sneekypeet

*Beta Evo:*
Loosenut
msgclb
KieX
ehume
Techtu

*Gamma:*
MustangGT2142
Soylent Joe
camoxiong

*Guardian:*
FreedomEclipse
NAVI_Z
de.das.dude

*H2:*
tilldeath
SurfSandman
Xenturion

*Hades:*
xrealm20
j.col70

*Hush:*
Yukikaze

*Lexa:*
troyrae360

*Lexa S:*
Gas2100
Anthrax
Josh154
NAVI_Z

*M59:*
CaptainSaveAHo
Bo$$
NdMk2o1o
(FIH) The Don
popswala

*Nemesis:*
GreiverBlade

*Panzerbox:*
sNiPeRbOb
sneekypeet

*Phantom:*
popswala
TotalChaos
gottistar
k.3nny
Kaiser Kraus
Mike0409
lantonis
sniviler
Grnfinger
MybadOmen
paopaovocal

*Phantom 410:*
brandonwh64
Techtu
animal007uk
GamerGuy

*Rogue:*
freaksavior  
Mike0409

*Source 210:*
MGF Derp
[Ion]

*Switch 810:*
ALMOSTunseen
Black Panther

*Tempest:*
EvolvA
Yukikaze
Optimouse Prime
Delta6326
MilkyWay
NAVI_Z
t77snapshot

*Tempest Evo:*
athenaesword
johnnyfiive  
TotalChaos
fredz77
Driftking
HUSKIE
Dave65
fast fate

*Tempest 410*
brandonwh64
PartZ
rickss69

*Trinity:*
Kevinheraiz

*Vulcan:*
DannibusX
TotalChaos
Scott-S6
PopcornMachine
brandonwh64

*Zero2:*
sneekypeet
FordGT90Concept




*Former Nzxt Case Owners:*
(FIH) The Don -Rogue
Dogshitjoint -Apollo
brandonwh64 - M59
spectrus77 - Tempest Evo


*********************************************​


*TPU's Case Mod Gallery of Nzxt Cases:*
-oldest to newest-

*t77snapshot-*http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2162.html


*johnnyfiive-*http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2472.html


*oqsajec-* http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2631.html


*Fredz77-*http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2735.html


*gottistar-* http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2831.html


*spectrus77-* http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2959.html


*paopaovocal-* http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3443.html



***************************​_*PM me if you would like to add your "Case Mod Gallery" rig to the list.​*_




**************************

*TPU's Nzxt NEWS Archive*
*Find out about the latest and greatest products from NZXT here at TPU!*

CLICK HERE


**************************


*TPU's Nzxt Build Logs:*
.
Switch 810- by: ALMOSTunseen
.
Phantom- by: popswala
.
Tempest Evo- by: johnnyfive
.
Phantom- by: k.3nny
.
Tempest- t77snapshot
.
Switch 810- by: Black Panther


**************************


*TPU's NZXT Case Reviews!*


*Phantom 820 -*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_820/

*Switch 810 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Switch_810/

*Tempest 410 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Tempest_410/

*Phantom 410 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_410/

*Source 220 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Source_220/

*Tempest 210 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Tempest_210/

*Source 210 Elite -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Source_210_Elite/

*Vulcan -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Vulcan/

*Nzxt H2 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/H2/

*Phantom -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Phantom_Hale90/

*Hades -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Hades/

*Tempest Evo -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Tempest_EVO/

*Lexa S -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Lexa_S/

*Panzerbox -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Panzerbox/

*Beta -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Beta/

*Whisper -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Whisper/

*Guardian 921 -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Guardian_921/

*TEMPEST -*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Tempest/

*Alpha -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Alpha/

*Lexa Blackline -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Lexa_Blackline/

*Hush -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Hush/

*Adamas -* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Adamas/


**************************


*Nzxt Accessory Reviews*
.
.
NZXT Sentry LXE Fan Controller by sneekypeet
.
.
**************************

*TPU's NZXT 'Used' Case 4Sale!*
.
.
*~~~none atm~~~*
.
.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
These are TPU members who are selling their _NZXT_ cases, If you have any questions about these sales- discuss it with them either through a pm and/or the B/S/T/G thread. This club is not intended for the discussion of sales listed, so please keep them in the buy/sale/trade/giveaway section. PM me if you would like to be added to the list, thank you~​​




*********************************************






*********************************************



*[ 65 ] Members and Counting*


_NZXT SITE (Region Select)_--- http://www.nzxt.com/


*Don't forget to rate this thread*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*{Sub-Forum}>* NZXT Official Vendor Support & Information

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff, I build a budget gaming rig for my cousin using the Beta Evo and it was great for the price. One thing though, the case REEKED of urine and the smell was there for days, I'm not sure if it was the paint job or someone took a piss on it at the factory.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Good stuff, I build a budget gaming rig for my cousin using the Beta Evo and it was great for the price. One thing though, the case REEKED of urine and the smell was there for days, I'm not sure if it was the paint job or someone took a piss on it at the factory.



eww, I wonder if their warranty covers factory pee but really, that is strange.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 8, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Good stuff, I build a budget gaming rig for my cousin using the Beta Evo and it was great for the price. One thing though, the case REEKED of urine and the smell was there for days, I'm not sure if it was the paint job or someone took a piss on it at the factory.



 it might have been a cat that marked it's territory at the factory or something

BTW I'm a proud owner of a modded tempest, will be showing some photos in short...


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

When I first built my Tempest:







Here is my ATM, 

My most recent mod was a cut out for the mobo back plate. I got sick of having to remove everything to test other coolers and wc setups. My next mod will be to cut a square hole for my psu, so I can flip it to intake from the bottom of the case.










My most recent upgrade was the GTX285 that replaced one of my 9600GT's. I decided to keep the 2nd 9600 as a physics card even though it's probably not needed. I also got some sweet xig fans from erocker that match my theme very well.















I am a cable management freak so atm this is very embarrassing for me. but it will fixed soon


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ...
> I am a cable management freak so atm this is very embarrassing for me. but it will fixed soon



if you call this embarrasing I don't want to know what you'll be thinking when I post my photos....


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> if you call this embarrasing I don't want to know what you'll be thinking when I post my photos....



No, just embarrassing to myself I respect the efforts that others have out into their cases. I can't wait to see your Tempest when it's done.


----------



## athenaesword (Feb 8, 2010)

lol snapshot, looks like ur still going strong at it hahaha. i received my tempest evo in december, and ended up not tweaking with it so much, except for CCFL at the top and bottom of the case. went with blue so i didn't have to change the front strips. 

it's a great case, albeit a little noisy. do add me to the club, i'll post pics when i have the time, kinda busy with internships right now


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> lol snapshot, looks like ur still going strong at it hahaha. i received my tempest evo in december, and ended up not tweaking with it so much, except for CCFL at the top and bottom of the case. went with blue so i didn't have to change the front strips.
> 
> it's a great case, albeit a little noisy. do add me to the club, i'll post pics when i have the time, kinda busy with internships right now



Welcome to the club

Yeah, I've been wanting to see how your rig turned out. Post pics when you have time.


----------



## athenaesword (Feb 8, 2010)

haha sure. just curious though, why nzxt, and not just the tempest evo?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> haha sure. just curious though, why nzxt, and not just the tempest evo?



Well I was just going to create a Tempest Club, but I really want to keep this thread alive. So I decided to do all Nzxt case to expand the users interest. Plus I like a lot of the cases this company makes, they have some really interesting designs.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 8, 2010)

Great topic Snapshot  

I love my newly aquired Beta Evo. Added a few fans for extra cooling though...

- 2 Xig 140s for the top exhaust
- 4 Xig 120s 2 side intakes, 1 front intake and 1 rear exhaust

All controlled by NZXT's Sentry II touchscreen fan controller . Average temps in the case after 5 hours of intense gaming is about 26C. Silent and cool, gotta love it...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

I love your HL2 inspired case t77, always one of my favorite themed cases on the gallery.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Great topic Snapshot
> 
> I love my newly aquired Beta Evo. Added a few fans for extra cooling though...
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club Loosenut

Do you have the 140mm Xigs with the UV Orange blades and where the blades are pitch slightly more aggressive? it yes, do they move a lot air?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2010)

You are missing the rogue, which i currently own.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 8, 2010)

Sign me up !

I got a pair of Nzxt cases: A Tempest and a Hush.

Here's a few pics of my Tempest (Still with the old mobo, I need to take some with the EP45 in there...):


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the club Yukikaze That's a sweet setup you got there!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Sign me up !
> 
> I got a pair of Nzxt cases: A Tempest and a Hush.
> 
> ...




I just got a hush today. it was suppose to be a rogue.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome to the club Loosenut



Thank you Snapshot. Congrats on your case, it looks amazing. Wish I had the patience and talent, not to mention imagination to create a nice case like some of you guys have here.



> Do you have the 140mm Xigs with the UV Orange blades and where the blades are pitch slightly more aggressive? it yes, do they move a lot air?



My Xigs are all from previous builds and are a couple of years old. They're the blue bladed ones with white LEDs. All my fans run at 40% and they still move a lot of air


----------



## Inioch (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally some recognition for NZXT, they do make good price/performance cases.

Johnny puts us all to shame with his Evo (except for you Snapshot, loving yours too).

My Tempest, waiting to change the tubing with this. Also my other 4870 is getting some water love at the same time.

Here's a pic of the current setup for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the club Inioch and freaksavior

@Inioch

Sweet wc setup, I like the white led fans too.
@freaksaver

I will add the Rogue in there right now.


----------



## Inioch (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks man, this was first wc loop ever. Right now I'm not quite satisfied with it, but just you wait when I get the new tubing set.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres my NZXT M59 under water


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Thanks man, this was first wc loop ever. Right now I'm not quite satisfied with it, but just you wait when I get the new tubing set.



Haha well I can't wait to see your new setup. I just ordered my 1/2" tubing as well and my Tempest will be under water soon.


@brandonwh64

Welcome to the club bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

T77. i really wished i had a tempest cause of the water cooling loop. the M59 is not setup for water at all. it is a great case for air but when i bought it, i was running a Tuniq Tower

*EDIT*

BTW johnny what type of tubing do you use and were did you get it?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> T77. i really wished i had a tempest cause of the water cooling loop. the M59 is not setup for water at all. it is a great case for air but when i bought it, i was running a Tuniq Tower
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> BTW johnny what type of tubing do you use and were did you get it?



Yeah well you still made it work I bet your ambient temps and pretty good because you can't put on your side panel.


I think Johnny said they were the Primo Flex 7/16" ID tubing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2010)

Naa i got my side panel on. i cut out the small grill on the right side of the back of the case to run the hoses through


----------



## TIGR (Feb 9, 2010)

johnnyfiive, I think you've got a nice looking rig there. The dominant black and white is something I don't often see in custom computers. Nice work.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 11, 2010)

TPU's NZXT Case Review section has been added!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

I have gotten myself a black/blue Rogue last year. Mini-review:

Pros:
- Space for a long gfx card
- Full ATX PSU in a mATX case
- The carrying handle OWNS for lan parties
- Moddable (you can screw out the HDD/DVD bays) though I haven't done much to it yet.

Cons:
- Fan mounting holes are flimsy
- PSU on top is not ideal if you like to work in your case frequently.
- Lots of screws.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> T77. i really wished i had a tempest cause of the water cooling loop. the M59 is not setup for water at all. it is a great case for air but when i bought it, i was running a Tuniq Tower
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> BTW johnny what type of tubing do you use and were did you get it?



PrimoChill's PrimoFlex - 7/16" ID - Bought at www.Performance-PCS.com
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...13_292&zenid=6c25f3bb590346c3b8db685686cae71a


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 12, 2010)

look what I've just received:






I'll be doing some cm on my tempest for a few hours and then I'll show you the results, wish me luck


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice Evo!

I'll shoot up some pics of my Hades when I get home - Just got done modding it for custom watercooling on my i7.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I have gotten myself a black/blue Rogue last year. Mini-review:
> 
> Pros:
> - Space for a long gfx card
> ...



mine comes in today      

im going to try and change the blue led's to red though.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 12, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> look what I've just received:
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC05712.jpg
> 
> I'll be doing some cm on my tempest for a few hours and then I'll show you the results, wish me luck



NICE! I want to get the 24pin, are they good quality? Good luck on the cable management and take your time. It will pay off and look awesome!



xrealm20 said:


> Very nice Evo!
> 
> I'll shoot up some pics of my Hades when I get home - Just got done modding it for custom watercooling on my i7.



Sweet! I wanna see the Hades with a water setup!



freaksavior said:


> mine comes in today
> 
> im going to try and change the blue led's to red though.



Your stoked! Red led mod would look sick!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> look what I've just received:
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC05712.jpg
> 
> I'll be doing some cm on my tempest for a few hours and then I'll show you the results, wish me luck



I've got some of these coming from NZXT for review, should be interesting.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 14, 2010)

My NZXT BETA EVO Classic case.











And what it does for a living!






MB: MSI K9A2 Platinum Processor: AMD Phenom 9950 Memory: G.SKILL 4GB DDR2-1066 Cooling: XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 
Video: (2) GTX 260 video cards PSU: NZXT 800W PSU OS: Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice case Msgclb, I can see you're a person of exquisite taste  

Welcome to the club


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello NZXT Clubhouse! Here goes my NZXT BETA Evo Classic too:

Main Purpose: Cruncher / Media and printer server
CPU: Q8400 @ ~3.3GHz
Mobo: Asus P5KPL-AM SE
RAM: 4GB (2x2) OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066MHz

(This case will house my upcoming upgrade to i7. Should have a decent camera by then to make it justice )


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 14, 2010)

My NZXT Panzerbox!





















More pictures here


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> My NZXT Panzerbox!
> 
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll181/sniperbob151/panzerbox/P2131237.jpg
> ...



Haha you have a nice little lan party setup. That Panzer looks excellent! what are your temps like?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

I've sold most of the cases on that list, can I get in

Nice little user specific clubhouse


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Hello NZXT Clubhouse! Here goes my NZXT BETA Evo Classic too:
> 
> Main Purpose: Cruncher / Media and printer server
> CPU: Q8400 @ ~3.3GHz
> ...



Welcome KieX, thanks for confirming through pm. I don't know how I missed this post anyway that's a sweet Beta cruncher you have there that cooler looks massive.


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome KieX, thanks for confirming through pm. I don't know how I missed this post anyway that's a sweet Beta cruncher you have there that cooler looks massive.



Stealth WIN!  Yup, the TRUE dwarfs the mATX board


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> look what I've just received:
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC05712.jpg
> 
> I'll be doing some cm on my tempest for a few hours and then I'll show you the results, wish me luck



EvolvA~ 

Did you finish your Tempest yet? Lets see this bad boy already.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, I finished some days ago, but I don't have my camera, I'll post the pictures as soon as I get it back from my sister


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 20, 2010)

I finally got back my camera, so here are the photos

this is the original messy state of my tempest





this is after installing a megahalems and turning the PSU to improve cable management, but without a breathing hole it run a bit too hot





this is the two holes I did for the PSU and an other to improve overall airflow





here you can see the hole for the CPU power NZXT cable, I know it's crap but I don't have the necesary tools to do it better, however it plays its role perfectly...





here's the result of the cable management without the mobo. Paintwork is not perfect, but you wouldn't be seeing that without the flash of my camera





almost done...





done at last!!





this is what you can see from the bottom, I know there are a lot of scraches, but no one gona ever see that (except you lot)





this is the NZXT CPU power cable, nice isn't it?





and this is my "cave", or that's how my mom calls it....


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> I finally got back my camera, so here are the photos
> 
> this is the original messy state of my tempest
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC05532.jpg
> ...



That is a HUGE improvement, good work!  I also quite love your Sharingan theme, noticed the Mangekyō on the side panel fan plate too.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> That is a HUGE improvement, good work!  I also quite love your Sharingan theme, noticed the Amaterasu on the side panel fan plate too.



thanks, it's not as smooth as some of your builds but that is as much as I can do with my current setup. the idea of the sharingan came to me after painting the side grill black (I didn't like the original silver color) and it turned out to be really nice


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2010)

Just noticed you are living in Madrid, eres español? Also, where do you buy computer parts from where you live? Going to live in Coruña in a couple years so, would be nice to know where to get things from.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 20, 2010)

si, soy español. Most of my computer is from pccomponentes.com, it's a fantastic online store with very good prices compared to other here in Spain but with a very limited catalog. Oher good online stores here in Spain (online is the best option if you want fairly good prices here) are alternate.es, izarmicro.net, coolmod.com and 4frags.com, these all have a bigger catalog but in most articles not such good prices as pccomponentes


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 20, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> I finally got back my camera, so here are the photos
> 
> this is the original messy state of my tempest
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC05532.jpg
> ...




Wow! the before and after shots are a big difference! You did a great job cutting the intake holes on the bottom and I like the red and black you got goin.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks a lot, but I envy you lot becouse of your reeeeeally good cable managing you do, wish I had a mobo with the sata ports facing the front of the case, I hate the way my sata cables are...


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> thanks a lot, but I envy you lot becouse of your reeeeeally good cable managing you do, wish I had a mobo with the sata ports facing the front of the case, I hate the way my sata cables are...



You can bend the bottom sata cables upward and mold them into a single line with the ones above.

You can't always get perfect cable management, but straight lines, and hiding one cable under another like one bunch makes it look cleaner.

I attached a paint maseterpiece laugh: lol) to show what I mean.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 20, 2010)

good idea, niiiiice drawing (been laughting for a minute).
I'll try that tomorrow morning


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 20, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> thanks a lot, but I envy you lot becouse of your reeeeeally good cable managing you do, wish I had a mobo with the sata ports facing the front of the case, I hate the way my sata cables are...



Dude, if I live close to you I would be so happy to come over and perform the cable management on your case. Any way I took a good look at your set up and came up with some tips that shouldn't requier any hardware removal, just the back panel:

With the way you sata plugs are setup you can do what KieX said by overlapping them to look as one and instead of puttung them through the right hole, just run them straight down under the mobo and up on the backside. From there you can run them to the right (behind the tray) where your hdd's are, I hope that makes sense.

I have more good tips but it is easier to show you in pictures rather then just words, but I'm at work right now so I will post them later.


----------



## EvolvA (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you for the help. BTW, any tip, critizism, whatever will be more than wellcome

ps: can't wait to see the rest of your tips t77snapshot


----------



## v-zero (Feb 21, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> My NZXT Panzerbox!
> 
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll181/sniperbob151/panzerbox/P2131237.jpg
> ...


That Panzer needs a window, it's gorgeous!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

M59


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

M59 as a HTPC!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> M59
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/21.jpg



Wow! is this yours peet? looks nice & clean.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

It is currently, well its in my basement for now, until I gut it tomorrow to build something else.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It is currently, well its in my basement for now, until I gut it tomorrow to build something else.



haha that's how you roll! Well do you want to be apart of the club any ways? 



brandonwh64 said:


> M59 as a HTPC!!!
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC11.jpg



That is an interesting air flow configuration.....was that the way you set it up at first? or have you tried flipping the cpu/top fans as well?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

sure, Ill have a few images for the club along the way.

My Beta...





Panzerbox





And the Zero2


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 21, 2010)

OK -- Finally time to upload some pictures of my Hades --














Let me know what ya'll think


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

DAMN xrealm20! your hades looks awesome and for such a small case you managed to make it clean. I like how you tucked the pump/res in the hdd bays, excellent job


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks t77, I spent a good amount of time trying to figure out where to put everything. I actually had intended to put the radiator inside the case, but it covered the ram slots on the motherboard, so I had to improvise just a little 

I'm really suprised how much room there is inside this case. Fitting a 300mm graphics card, Aka 5970 should't be a problem.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Thanks t77, I spent a good amount of time trying to figure out where to put everything. I actually had intended to put the radiator inside the case, but it covered the ram slots on the motherboard, so I had to improvise just a little
> 
> I'm really suprised how much room there is inside this case. Fitting a 300mm graphics card, Aka 5970 should't be a problem.



Yeah water cooling can be a pain in the a$$ sometimes, but you definitely made it work. I'm sure you thought of this already but there is one way you can improve your setup to make it a little bit more efficient. You can cut 2 holes at the top of the case and flip your rad so the tubing goes straight down into the case, rather then wrapping around from the back. The less amount of tubing you use can make a good difference. Here is a very poorly edited picture of what I'm talking about > 





I know this would take some work to accomplish so I'm not saying "you must do it", no this is just a small idea maybe for the future if you haven't thought of it already. Believe me your case is quick sick the way it is!


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 21, 2010)

Before when I've built WC systems, I normally went koolance - so, assembling the WC system was much easier when the pump, res, and rad were already installed =)  

Thanks for the suggestion about the loop, and I'm actually going to modify the way it runs when I get a second 5770.  Going to add them to the loop with an additional radiator.  Should be fun


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

Changed my loop. Now everything is internal to the case, and looks tons better.






The only con is that I've only two expansion slots open now with the dual rad up front, and both are taken already by the DVD-RW and the HDD. Then again, I am not going to need more than that anyway.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 28, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Changed my loop. Now everything is internal to the case, and looks tons better.
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020264.jpg
> 
> The only con is that I've only two expansion slots open now with the dual rad up front, and both are taken already by the DVD-RW and the HDD. Then again, I am not going to need more than that anyway.



Very nice!!! I noticed your cable management has improved too, it looks a lot cleaner! would it be possible to see some more pics? I mounted my duel rad in the bays as well, but I wasn't 100% on that choice due to my res location. I ended up getting a different res, so it might work better. I want to see your setup with that rad position.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's before I changed the fan grill:





The rest of the pics aren't very good, fitting the camera in the case was tricky:











Top rad too:











The front dual rad is bolted to the lower front fan-grill (the one that can be removed with four screws from the front) through the lower front 120mm fan. The top front 120mm fan isn't bolted to the rad, but rather to the top front fan grill, but it snugly fits right where it should be on the rad.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's before I changed the fan grill:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020256.jpg
> 
> The rest of the pics aren't very good, fitting the camera in the case was tricky:
> ...




Wow I didn't know you had a 2nd rad on the top! Looks like a sweet setup is the top rad a 140mm? looks like that fan barely fits. What you cpu temps like?


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow I didn't know you had a 2nd rad on the top! Looks like a sweet setup is the top rad a 140mm? looks like that fan barely fits. What you cpu temps like?



This is a bargain-bin Thermaltake BigWater 745. The top rad is 120mm, it just looks bigger due to the shroud. The total setup is a dual rad up front in place of the HDD bays, the single rad on top, 3/8" tubing, a TT copper block with acrylic top (with pretty bad flow-design for the block) and a very sucky 400L/H pump. I run distilled water (as coolant) plus a few drops of Copper Sulfate (as biocide) in the loop.

With an ambient of 20c idle temps reported are:
24c CPU temp readout, 32c on the cores.
Load temps in Prime95 are:
42c CPU readout, 43c on the cores.
Load temps in linpack 64-bit are:
57c CPU readout, 57c on the cores.

This is at my 24/7 settings of 4050Mhz at 1.28v on the cores, 1.57v CPU PLL, 1.34v CPU VTT.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^ Those are pretty good temps bro, I know those Tt blocks are crap but you made up for it by running 2 rads. Congrats on the overclock! I take it your in the 4Ghz club? I will hopefully finish my long over due water project and reach my 4.0 goal soon, But I have a Phenom II so it might be a little bit more challenging. 

I'm selling a Laing D4 pump if your interested? the flow rate is 1400 L/H, but it's little on the loud side.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ^^^ Those are pretty good temps bro, I know those Tt blocks are crap but you made up for it by running 2 rads. Congrats on the overclock! I take it your in the 4Ghz club? I will hopefully finish my long over due water project and reach my 4.0 goal soon, But I have a Phenom II so it might be a little bit more challenging.
> 
> I'm selling a Laing D4 pump if your interested? the flow rate is 1400 L/H, but it's little on the loud side.



I am a three-time member of the 4Ghz club 

All of those OCs (Pentium 4 4.2Ghz, Core i7 920 at 4.2Ghz, Q9650 at 4Ghz) were on air. I just ordered (Last sat, waiting for the order from Sidewinder Computers to be processed) a massive WC setup for my i7 975 (MCR320+MCR220+MCP655+1/2" Tygon tubing as the basis), with the goal to hit 4.5Ghz. I got the thing to POST at 4.7Ghz before, but at 1.4v the temps on the D0 Bloomfield are too high for any air cooler.

Hmm. Drop me a PM with the pricing for the pump, I might be interested. Just take the shipping into account (I am in Israel).


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Hmm. Drop me a PM with the pricing for the pump, I might be interested. Just take the shipping into account (I am in Israel).



Oh crap, I totally forgot you live in Israel. I no longer ship internationally sorry. It's nothing against  you of course, I just a couple of bad experiences with international shipping and I will never do it again. So nevermind...my bad.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a Zero 2.  The only thing half-way significant about it is that it has a Scythe Mugen-2. XD


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have a Zero 2.  The only thing half-way significant about it is that it has a Scythe Mugen-2. XD



Welcome to the club FordGT90Concept!

Post some pics and show off your Zero 2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadly, there's nothing to show off.  It's just a Zero 2 with stuff in it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 3, 2010)

*New section has been added: *

TPU's NZXT Cases for Sale! 

(Nzxt cases only, thank you)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2010)

That is a great idea Snapshot!!! And I want to thank you for listing my Tempest as the first one on the "for sale" links


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 5, 2010)

*Update........*

I am going to have to delay my wc'ing project again due to low funds, but I wanted to get rid of that Zalman cooler. I got this v8 for a great deal (had issue's with the seller though :shadedshu) and it dropped my temps from 51c to 45c both @100% load. I also added a ram cooler I had laying around. The cable management is also very bad, I'm not not going to deal with it until the "final build" is ready. This is just ATM

*atm before:*







*atm after:*


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome bro!  --- Never realized the inside of your case was orange 

Let me know if you need some WC parts -- I've got a cpu block (danger den mc-tdx) and a few other odds and ends laying around.


----------



## EvolvA (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I am going to have to delay my wc'ing project again due to low funds, but I wanted to get rid of that Zalman cooler. I got this v8 for a great deal (had issue's with the seller though :shadedshu) and it dropped my temps from 51c to 45c both @100% load. I also added a ram cooler I had laying around. The cable management is also very bad, I'm not not going to deal with it until the "final build" is ready. This is just ATM
> 
> *atm before:*
> 
> ...



wow, I've always loved the looks of the V8, but I'm not sure it was the best choice right now. Again you say your cable management is bad ¬¬, you know my opinion about it...
BTW you should update your system specs, because I can no longer see the two EVGA nvidia GPUs (am I wrong or is that a 5850?)

ps: show us all your wc'ing when you're done


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> wow, I've always loved the looks of the V8, but I'm not sure it was the best choice right now. Again you say your cable management is bad ¬¬, you know my opinion about it...
> BTW you should update your system specs, because I can no longer see the two EVGA nvidia GPUs (am I wrong or is that a 5850?)
> 
> ps: show us all your wc'ing when you're done



I know, i know that V8 is not the top choice of air coolers in mind, but I got it for only 30 bucks. It's a GTX285, I pulled the 9600gt out because the 285 can handle the performance and physics just fine and thought the card was just creating unwanted heat. Thanks for the system specs reminder and trust me when my wc'ing is finished it will be all over the forums.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys, selling my i7 920, check my fs thread. Also, if it sells, im going to perform the fan controller mod and have it modded into the front of the case  

so someone buy it so they can see what im going to do.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh sweet i have a Tempest for about 1 year and now i just got a M59 won in a contest pic later if i remeber


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 11, 2010)

may i join this club?  NZXT Lexa S:

(horrible picture - phone..ill get better ones)






the set up:







yes, they are hotwheels cars on the walls around my station..my dad collects the old american muscle cars they do as well as the old classic cars they do..its an epic collection..over 300 :/


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 11, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> may i join this club?  NZXT Lexa S:
> 
> (horrible picture - phone..ill get better ones)
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club Gas2100!

I like the Lexa S case because it looks clean but not too over the top freakish looking. My brother collects hotwheels too, but his are all stored in boxes.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2010)

i have an M59 i cannot get an image up, due to it being 4MB


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

sweet collection of Hotwheels!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in the process of building an Apollo for a friend, I will post pics of the project when I'm done.


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 12, 2010)

just made  a small mod for my lexa, i got tired of seeing the wires from my psu..

before





after..






>>>>yes im quite embarresed about how small that GX2 makes my motherboard look <<<<

the hotwheel cars: (the rest are in a big box awaiting us to get a cork board to pin them up on)











**yea thers some old school matchbox cars in ther too in the last pic **


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for the images, but noiw I feel old. Those "old school" cars weren't old school when I had em as a kid


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> thanks for the images, but noiw I feel old. Those "old school" cars weren't old school when I had em as a kid



lol sorry mate  if ya like i can try and make ya feel older by posting pics of our old corgi collection?  lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> i have an M59 i cannot get an image up, due to it being 4MB



Welcome to the club Bo$$ 

Just open your pic in paint and shrink it a little bit.



Gas2100 said:


> just made  a small mod for my lexa, i got tired of seeing the wires from my psu..
> 
> before
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1025/dsc00215fd.jpg
> ...



Wow that looks a lot cleaner! What did you use as the cover?


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 13, 2010)

some really thin aluminum coverd in 3 inch wide black electrical tape to prevent any possibility of conductivity measured and cut it..thinking of putting a fan into the cover to blow air up into the case..not sure yet tho..hmm


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2010)

here it is, it looks much messier in that picture for some reason


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/P1000985.jpg
> 
> here it is, it looks much messier in that picture for some reason



That's a nice build! Are you raiding those WD 500's?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's a nice build! Are you raiding those WD 500's?



thanks, yup those are both in raid, i got another IDE 320GB hiding in the HDD bay (lying on top of the DVD drive  )

any tips for tidying up, the cable management is a little tight in this case?


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 14, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> thanks, yup those are both in raid, i got another IDE 320GB hiding in the HDD bay (lying on top of the DVD drive  )
> 
> any tips for tidying up, the cable management is a little tight in this case?



If you cant tuck those fan wires behind the drive bays, you could sleeve them black to make them blend in to the back round. You should able to tuck that ide cable behind the bays considering IDE's are flat and quit flexible. I would need a shot of the inside without the side panel on and some better lighting to give you some good tips for cable management.


@EvolvA

I haven't forgot'in about you Evo, I have some good idea's to tidy up your case as well, but I have to go to work today so I will post them hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## EvolvA (Mar 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ...
> 
> @EvolvA
> 
> I haven't forgot'in about you Evo, I have some good idea's to tidy up your case as well, but I have to go to work today so I will post them hopefully tomorrow.



oh, I had forgotten about it myself , can´t wait to see your ideas, thanks in advance


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 23, 2010)

The Apollo build is finished! I built this rig for a client and he wanted a green themed Nzxt Apollo. He is 15 and his parents bought him a piece of crap Dell only a year ago and since he is a huge rpg gamer the dell couldn't really handle what he plays. I recommended most of these parts according to their budget and it resulting in a massive upgrade from what he had before. This kid was so stoked So here it is, tell me what ya think?







*specs:*
Nzxt Apollo case
Gigabyte EP45-UD3
BFG GTX 275 896Mb
Intel Core2duo @2.5Ghz
Crucial 3Gb ddr2 800mhz
WD Caviar Blue 640Gb hdd
Window 7 Home Prem. 64bit
Antec Truepower 750w psu

I started be modding the structure of the case be cutting out the front and rear fan grills. ( you can see where I screwed up the back cut.)

















I cut a section out of the lip on the back for the cable management, the lip would make it impossible to close the panel. Also cut a square hole for the psu cables to enter the backside of the case.











Next I cut a bottom hole for an intake fan to shoot cool air up into the cards intake.




Added a dust filter











Well since he wanted a "green" theme I had to get rid of those blue leds that come in the front bezel of the case, so I soldered in 3 green leds.















c/m






Final build!











Take a look inside............


----------



## ehume (Mar 23, 2010)

t77snapsot - excellent choices. You have really freed up the air in there. Did you get before and after temps?


----------



## KieX (Mar 23, 2010)

Good work! Looks like you've really improved that case's airflow and noise with those mods. As with your other build I've seen you got nice cable management going on and the front panel looks real nice with the green LED's. Your client certainly has reason to be stoked and not just because of the big hardware upgrade. Once more, good work!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 23, 2010)

ehume said:


> t77snapsot - excellent choices. You have really freed up the air in there. Did you get before and after temps?



This was a brand new build so there aren't any before temps and I can't remember what the current temps are, sorry. I could find out later this week though.

@ KieX

Thank you...and yeah, this case didn't really provide any c/m or airflow so I had to mod it to make up for that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

I got some old pics of my NZXT Guardian floating around on the net somewhere. I cant remember the site i uploaded it to but its similar to photobucket.

A lot of my pics are still archived in Guru3d - Since thats where I was before I came here & upgraded to a Q9550 system


----------



## EvolvA (Mar 23, 2010)

woa, that is impresive. I've never liked the Apollo, but you've done a great job, specially with the cable management mod, given this case has absolutely no cm features, congratulations t77snapshot!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 23, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got some old pics of my NZXT Guardian floating around on the net somewhere. I cant remember the site i uploaded it to but its similar to photobucket.
> 
> A lot of my pics are still archived in Guru3d - Since thats where I was before I came here & upgraded to a Q9550 system



Dig 'em up and show off your Guardian!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Dig 'em up and show off your Guardian!



dug all the way back to 2006 in the guru3d archives - cant find anything. tried looking up file hosters but I really cant remeber what site it was - but I do remember having uploaded some pictures of my guitars, pc's & pictures of my ex-gf on there (to tell the world that a peice of my heart was floating around somwhere on the net. fucked if i should know....) 

spent an hour digging around doing multiple searches - couldnt find anything what i was looking for.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2010)

I will definitely upload my own pics soon - I need to do a W7 RTM install on it anyway

but for now for illustration purposes....
























































----

My case - NXZT Guardian


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't have one myself but i love them.  Subbed


----------



## ehume (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like an original Cylon. Wouldn't want one of those staring at me - from on my desk or (perhaps worse) - under it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 24, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I will definitely upload my own pics soon - I need to do a W7 RTM install on it anyway
> 
> but for now for illustration purposes....
> 
> ...



Not much available airflow in that case, but it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Not much available airflow in that case, but it looks pretty sweet!



Dont really matter - only got a AMD64 FX-55 & a X850XT in it anyway - Did have an Audigy 2 ZS but sold that to my dad


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, so I finally finished the last parts of cutting into my case. First I cut out the back fan gill for improved airflow and noise. I also added some new stuff and gave *Freeman's Box* a nice makeover.










Next I cut out the bottom hole so I could flip the psu (I've been wanting to do this for a long time!).





Do you see the face?





I installed an Aerocool Touch 2000 to keep the noise down while my women is home because she is always nagging about the computer being to loud, then crank them up for gaming and benching.






I added another GTX 285  and cleaned up my cable management. So what you do ya guys think?


----------



## EvolvA (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh my.... I really adore your tempest, it's so sexy



t77snapshot said:


> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9382.jpg



I did the same for the front fans, and it was quite an improvement...

again, congratulations for such a sexy setup

ps: love your razer keyboard, I bought a razer imperator mouse myself, I'll post some photos when I do the last mod on my tempest, might be tomorrow...


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 29, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> Oh my.... I really adore your tempest, it's so sexy
> 
> 
> I did the same for the front fans, and it was quite an improvement...
> ...



Yea I cut the front grills out too, but I used tin snips so they don't look as pretty.

Awesome! Did you spend more time cleaning up the cables?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

i am SO joining this club very soon

here is a teaser 

it has blue lights in the front, so i can re use my cm fans 

+ i might do wc in it, but time will show

snyone with a rogue who has a larger air cooler in it? i seen some with a true in it, would be fun if my dark knight could fit in there at the beginning


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 11, 2010)

finally I had some time to do the last mod I'll be doing in my tempest

this is what I bought yesterday for the mod:





this was to check if it fitted





it fitted quite right so here's the paintwork and final look













what do you think?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 11, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> finally I had some time to do the last mod I'll be doing in my tempest
> 
> this is what I bought yesterday for the mod:
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC06016.jpg
> ...



Wow nice mod! Evolva 

That's a great idea for your cable management and I like the red, it works well with your theme. Now you gotta get rid of that green cpu fan eww keep it all red/black! Now that you have the cover on, it gives you more options for hiding the cables. Ok so I was thinking, maybe run your sata cables straight down (to the bottom of the mobo, behind the red panel and then direct them to the right (bypass that hole all together). Also run your front panel wires behind the red panel from the bottom and up to the board. That alone should make it look not so cluttery in that partiular area of the case. I hope that all made sense to you.


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 11, 2010)

it makes perfect sense, and you're right about the green fan, but it's so damn good I don't want to get rid of it (I might paint the blades red). and about the sata cables, I'll do exactly what you've said next weekend , thanks a lot for the tips


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 12, 2010)

My latest upgrade....

I finally installed my H50, ran into some small issues but no biggie. I really wanted to mount it to the top and have one of the 140mm fans pulling and a 120mm pushing, but I lost my adapter So I just mounted it the traditional way. Everything looks good accept for that 3pin pump cable...I am going to connect it straight to the psu later.

 Ok on to the pics and temps---


























idle temps:






Prime95 load temps:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks great Travis, that H50 looks awfully familiar to mine


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 16, 2010)

My Tempest grew a little home-built fan controller.







More pics of the process here.


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 16, 2010)

that's cool mate, good work. what's the voltage range? 5v to 12v?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 16, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> that's cool mate, good work. what's the voltage range? 5v to 12v?



Thanks. Yeah, that's about the range on the VRs.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> My Tempest grew a little home-built fan controller.
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020490.jpg
> 
> More pics of the process here.



That is awesome bro! It looks really good, I like it!


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys i posted a while ago and said i was going post some pictures of my NZXT Tempest and the rest of my blue stuff Habu Mouse and Saitek Eclispe so here they are =) sorry for the cam quality its a dark room and i used my Jet to take pictures


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 23, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Hey guys i posted a while ago and said i was going post some pictures of my NZXT Tempest and the rest of my blue stuff Habu Mouse and Saitek Eclispe so here they are =) sorry for the cam quality its a dark room and i used my Jet to take pictures
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0004.jpg
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0012.jpg
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0013.jpg
> ...



Welcome to the club O.prime!

That is a sweet setup! I noticed you removed the filters from the front bays which makes very visible to the inside, cool!


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Hey guys i posted a while ago and said i was going post some pictures of my NZXT Tempest and the rest of my blue stuff Habu Mouse and Saitek Eclispe so here they are =) sorry for the cam quality its a dark room and i used my Jet to take pictures
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0004.jpg
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0012.jpg
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0013.jpg
> ...



t77 took the words out my mouth lol, first thing i thought when I saw these pics is *SWEET!*


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 23, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Hey guys i posted a while ago and said i was going post some pictures of my NZXT Tempest and the rest of my blue stuff Habu Mouse and Saitek Eclispe so here they are =) sorry for the cam quality its a dark room and i used my Jet to take pictures
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0004.jpg
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0012.jpg
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0013.jpg
> ...



That's a sweet setup right there. I need a table like that ! 

You need to work on your cable management, though. It could use some tidying.


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys appreciate them =) i no i was going to have a crack at the cables today just didnt have time =/ is there any good way that you guys have found at keeping them all out of sight or tidier than what they are noticed its a bit hard to keept them all together. Yeah i took the filters out of the front as my room seems to get quite hot so took them off for it to breath a bit better its still got the other fan filters on though which seem to do the trick =)


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys ive just managed to clean the cables up in my case as suggested =) tried my best to stop all the cables stopping my air flow and making it look tidier, but ive also added an antec tri cool to cool my 2x 260GTXs a bit better as ive started to overclock them tell me what you think




and my personal best 3dmark vantage with the cards now overclocked




do you guys think it looks any tidier than before or if i need to move them a bit more? =)


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG! That is a huge improvement your case looks so much better O.prime.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 28, 2010)

i cant beleave you got it that tidy in the first place i think the Tempest has the worst cable management ever, by the way just moved back to my Tempest from my m59 it's much cooler


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 28, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Hey guys ive just managed to clean the cables up in my case as suggested =) tried my best to stop all the cables stopping my air flow and making it look tidier, but ive also added an antec tri cool to cool my 2x 260GTXs a bit better as ive started to overclock them tell me what you think
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0007.jpg
> and my personal best 3dmark vantage with the cards now overclocked
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Optimouse23611.jpg
> do you guys think it looks any tidier than before or if i need to move them a bit more? =)



Looks like you got pretty much the "classic" cable management for the Tempest done. Bind cables together and keep 'em low to the mobo tray section. About all you can do with a Tempest without modding it.

Much better !


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 28, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Hey guys ive just managed to clean the cables up in my case as suggested =) tried my best to stop all the cables stopping my air flow and making it look tidier, but ive also added an antec tri cool to cool my 2x 260GTXs a bit better as ive started to overclock them tell me what you think
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Photo0007.jpg
> and my personal best 3dmark vantage with the cards now overclocked
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/OptimousePrime/Optimouse23611.jpg
> do you guys think it looks any tidier than before or if i need to move them a bit more? =)



that's a great improvement!!!



Delta6326 said:


> i cant beleave you got it that tidy in the first place i think the Tempest has the worst cable management ever, by the way just moved back to my Tempest from my m59 it's much cooler11
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture0112.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture0113.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture0114.jpg



as Yukikaze said, that's the best anyone can do with cable managing without modding the tempest, good job


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 28, 2010)

BTW, this past weekend I added some more red to my Tempest
this is at night time:








and at day time:


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for all your great comments guys appreciate them  still looks no where as cool as yours though snapshot how long did it take for you to do the paint work and mods to your tempest? Evolva your looks rather epic in red  suprised its not like daylight in your room at night lol liking your PSU there delta aswell where it glows blue where your cables are connected looks sweet


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> i cant beleave you got it that tidy in the first place i think the Tempest has the worst cable management ever, by the way just moved back to my Tempest from my m59 it's much cooler
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture0112.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture0113.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture0114.jpg



Shall I move you to the Tempest on the member list?

It's not too difficult to have cleaner cable management in your case, you just have to be more creative and spend a lot more time with it. Check this guys....here is the *very first build* with my tempest! before the new hardware, mods and the knowledge of c/m. These pics are embarrassing















EvolvA said:


> BTW, this past weekend I added some more red to my Tempest
> this is at night time:
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC06039.jpg
> http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac353/EvolvA/DSC06049.jpg
> ...



The high intensity of RED awesome! Looks like the inside of your case is on fire.



Optimouse Prime said:


> thanks for all your great comments guys appreciate them  still looks no where as cool as yours though snapshot how long did it take for you to do the paint work and mods to your tempest? Evolva your looks rather epic in red  suprised its not like daylight in your room at night lol liking your PSU there delta aswell where it glows blue where your cables are connected looks sweet



Well it's hard to say because some of the mods were spread out over a course of 2 years. But all the mods excluding the psu cut, backplate, and rear fan grill cut were done together including the painting. I'd say it all took about 3 weeks because I hda to barrow the Dremel from a friend. The paint job alone took me 3 days if you include priming, sanding, drying, 2nd and 3rd coats. 

These are the only pics I took of the paint job (bad cell phone pics, sorry)


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 28, 2010)

wow, you spent quite a lot of time to mod your tempest! and of course the result is awesome


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 28, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> wow, you spent quite a lot of time to mod your tempest! and of course the result is awesome



Thanks EvolvA

Your modded Tempest is look'in awesome too! Is that Nzxt fan controller new?

Edit: oh nevermind, I just looked back at your old pics and it's there


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thanks EvolvA
> 
> Your modded Tempest is look'in awesome too! Is that Nzxt fan controller new?



nope, it's allways been there...


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 28, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> nope, it's allways been there...



I got rid of my Aerocool Touch2000 and went back to a simple knob controller. The touch screen was cool, but I didn't like it because I had to actually look at what I was doing. Now I can game and just turn them up with any distractions. I will mod the led's to Orange ones soon.







(no, the window res is not hooked up, but just chill'in in there for the future water build._


----------



## EvolvA (Apr 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I got rid of my Aerocool Touch2000 and went back to a simple knob controller. The touch screen was cool, but I didn't like it because I had to actually look at what I was doing. Now I can game and just turn them up with any distractions. I will mod the led's to Orange ones soon.
> 
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9661.jpg
> ...



yes, that's something I don't like about my Sentry LX and I was about to buy one of these
http://www.alternate.es/html/produc...ión&l2=Ventiladores&l3=Control+del+ventilador
but I read a review telling the damn leds where incredibly bright, and I hate seeing the source of light directly...

BTW, let us see the change to orange leds as soon as you do it


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 28, 2010)

thats pretty cool for 3 weeks  wish i was as skilled as you at doing that, im just trying to stick to the blue motif  about as much as i do until i feel brave enough to start cutting, but i rekon ill have to give it a go looking at your results snapshot as ive got to agree with evolva that your works definatly paid off


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 28, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> BTW, let us see the change to orange leds as soon as you do it



Ok, I will post a little project log here when I have time to do it.


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok, I will post a little project log here when I have time to do it.


Cool cant wait to see it  have you changed the led tubes at the front of your case to orange aswell? are they just cathode pipes?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2010)

i think  that the first page needs to be updated


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Cool cant wait to see it  have you changed the led tubes at the front of your case to orange aswell? are they just cathode pipes?



Yeah I soldered in Orange leds to replace the blue ones in the front panel. They are not exactly cathodes, it's just a plastic rod with an led capsule at one end which reflect through it. It is a very easy mod and it can still be done without a soldering gun by twisting the wires together, but I recommend soldering the wires to prevent shorts or connection issues.



Bo$$ said:


> i think  that the first page needs to be updated



How so? did I miss a member in the list or something? I will be adding more of TPU's case reviews and Nzxt's new cases.

*Edit:* I just discovered the products link was bad and is now fixed. New feature has been added to the club! "*TPU's Nzxt's NEWS Archive*"! check out the latest and greatest NEWS of Nzxt products here at TPU. (located at OP)


----------



## ehume (May 6, 2010)

Count me in:





One NZXT Beta Evo, modded of course.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

ehume said:


> Count me in:
> 
> [url]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6452/casesetupbeforecasefans.th.png[/URL]
> 
> One NZXT Beta Evo, modded of course.



That looks very good


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

ehume said:


> Count me in:
> 
> [url]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6452/casesetupbeforecasefans.th.png[/URL]
> 
> One NZXT Beta Evo, modded of course.



Welcome to the club ehume! Your rig looks clean!


----------



## ehume (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome to the club ehume! Your rig looks clean!



I can't decide on this:





or this:





Have to test, of course.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

ehume said:


> I can't decide on this:
> 
> [url]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6452/casesetupbeforecasefans.th.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



Is this just cpu fan config or whole case config? I would think 2nd pic because the top fans are a plus and push/pull is very affective. I would also recommend top fans exhaust.


----------



## EvolvA (May 6, 2010)

ehume said:


> I can't decide on this:
> 
> [url]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6452/casesetupbeforecasefans.th.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



nice build and good cm. push pull is a great configuration but I would also add another fan to the back of the case, and please let us see your rig running with those cathodes on 

BTW fill in your system specs on the User CP so we can check what's inside your beta.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 6, 2010)

Per snapshots suggestion, here are two pics of my cable management on the NZXT Tempest EVO


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Per snapshots suggestion, here are two pics of my cable management on the NZXT Tempest EVO
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/NZXT_Prem_Cables_After_03.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/NZXT_Prem_Cables_After_Medium_02.jpg



Once again...absolutly amazing!: Your old cables were glossy and stood out more from the camera flash, but these new ones just blend in with the backround. The new cable looks a lot better


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

dammit that is just one beautiful freggin' rig Johnny, truly serves as inspiration to get going with my project


----------



## ehume (May 6, 2010)

johnnyfive - what a beautiful setup. What beautiful photography. What great cable management.

EvolvA - thanks for letting me know about the system specs. When I first signed onto the board I couldn't find it.

As for an exhaust fan, the system is better without one. Whether I put a single 38mm fan on the Mega or twin 25's, no exhaust fan can keep up without adding a large amount of noise itself. As for top intake vs top exhaust, I was impressed with Silverstone's demo on top intake. 

But if I leave those big gaping top holes empty I get a nice natural flow. I bought the Beta Evo because my computer must fit under a shelf at my workspace. So there is no problem with open holes on the top of the machine. And fewer fans mean less noise.

I'll be testing, though: top intake vs top exhaust vs top empty. We'll see.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

My latest change: I replaced my two A.C. ryan orange led front intake fans (see pics below) too some Noctua NF-P12-1300 fans. My ac.ryan fans were starting to crap out by making this funny knocking noise and I got tired of hearing it. So I sacrificed looks for acoustics and my rig still has good temps with less noise.

Before:





AFTER


----------



## ehume (May 7, 2010)

@t77snapshot - Smart man, getting rid of those grills.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

ehume said:


> @t77snapshot - Smart man, getting rid of those grills.



Less restriction on airflow the better


----------



## EvolvA (May 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Per snapshots suggestion, here are two pics of my cable management on the NZXT Tempest EVO
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/NZXT_Prem_Cables_After_03.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/NZXT_Prem_Cables_After_Medium_02.jpg



damn, my cm sucks compared to yours, sooooo beautiful



ehume said:


> johnnyfive - what a beautiful setup. What beautiful photography. What great cable management.
> 
> EvolvA - thanks for letting me know about the system specs. When I first signed onto the board I couldn't find it.
> 
> ...



you're wellcome
if it suits you best not to have an exhaust fan it's ok, I myself might not need it either, but I don't really care about the noise because I'm usually wearing headphones.... 



t77snapshot said:


> My latest change: I replaced my two A.C. ryan orange led front intake fans (see pics below) too some Noctua NF-P12-1300 fans. My ac.ryan fans were starting to crap out by making this funny knocking noise and I got tired of hearing it. So I sacrificed looks for acoustics and my rig still has good temps with less noise.
> 
> Before:
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/acryans.jpg
> ...



wow, those noctua are amazing (I can tell) but it's a pity you had to get rid of those sexy orange fans, on the other side you cut the grill and you will notice the change: less noise and lower temps (for the hdds more than anything) good job


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> wow, those noctua are amazing (I can tell) but it's a pity you had to get rid of those sexy orange fans, on the other side you cut the grill and you will notice the change: less noise and lower temps (for the hdds more than anything) good job



I know, I really loved the orange fans, especially since I put some work into changing the leds in them. The orange cathodes always drowned the ac.ryans out anyway so I'm not loosing on the orange light.


----------



## EvolvA (May 7, 2010)

oh!! I almost forgot to tell you. lately the temperature probes of my rheobus (NZXT Sentry LX) started to die and it anoys me a lot because any fan connected to the same channel of a dead probe can't be regulated, so I decided to email NZXT to ask for a new set of probes and a few hours later they answered telling me they needed my address and an invoice as prove of purchase, I dreaded they would ignore me because I'm from Spain, but I couldn't be more mistaken, because in just 12 days time I received a package with not only a new set of probes, but the WHOLE set of cables included with the sentry (power cable, all the socket cable for the fans and the temperature probes), so: VERY WELL DONE NZXT!!!! I'm really happy and impresed about NZXT's custommer service


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> oh!! I almost forgot to tell you. lately the temperature probes of my rheobus (NZXT Sentry LX) started to die and it anoys me a lot because any fan connected to the same channel of a dead probe can't be regulated, so I decided to email NZXT to ask for a new set of probes and a few hours later they answered telling me they needed my address and an invoice as prove of purchase, I dreaded they would ignore me because I'm from Spain, but I couldn't be more mistaken, because in just 12 days time I received a package with not only a new set of probes, but the WHOLE set of cables included with the sentry (power cable, all the socket cable for the fans and the temperature probes), so: VERY WELL DONE NZXT!!!! I'm really happy and impresed about NZXT's custommer service



WOW! that is awesome EvolvA Yeah I have never had to deal with any warranty issues from them and I always wondered about their support team. Well thank you for sharing that story with us. *+1 for Nzxt's customer support*


----------



## DannibusX (May 14, 2010)

Well, I just bought Stinger's Tempest so I suppose I could be part of your clubhouse


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 14, 2010)

EvolvA said:


> oh!! I almost forgot to tell you. lately the temperature probes of my rheobus (NZXT Sentry LX) started to die and it anoys me a lot because any fan connected to the same channel of a dead probe can't be regulated, so I decided to email NZXT to ask for a new set of probes and a few hours later they answered telling me they needed my address and an invoice as prove of purchase, I dreaded they would ignore me because I'm from Spain, but I couldn't be more mistaken, because in just 12 days time I received a package with not only a new set of probes, but the WHOLE set of cables included with the sentry (power cable, all the socket cable for the fans and the temperature probes), so: VERY WELL DONE NZXT!!!! I'm really happy and impresed about NZXT's custommer service



I had the same sort of experience with them.  I emailed NZXT support to try to acquire an extra set of radiator mounting brackets like the ones that came with my Panzerbox. It took them quite a while to get them out to me, but I received the entire accessory package for the case


----------



## EvolvA (May 14, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Well, I just bought Stinger's Tempest so I suppose I could be part of your clubhouse



of course you can, why don't you let us see some photos of your tempest?



sNiPeRbOb said:


> I had the same sort of experience with them.  I emailed NZXT support to try to acquire an extra set of radiator mounting brackets like the ones that came with my Panzerbox. It took them quite a while to get them out to me, but I received the entire accessory package for the case



that's nice


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Well, I just bought Stinger's Tempest so I suppose I could be part of your clubhouse



List Updated*


Welcome to the club DannibusX! When you finish your new build stop by and show it off.


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Well, I just bought Stinger's Tempest so I suppose I could be part of your clubhouse





t77snapshot said:


> List Updated*
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club DannibusX! When you finish your new build stop by and show it off.



Yep, that is correct, Dan purchased the case this last Friday. And as Snapshot states, once done with the build you should take some pictures and post them in here


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100530/DSC03241.jpg



Is that the one you just put for sale in your thread?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)

yes sir, you want it? (Hades)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir, you want it? (Hades)



No, just curious.  Nice case.  Those white fans are the ones that ship with the case?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)

again, yes sir has two build in fan controllers too, behind the door.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> again, yes sir has two build in fan controllers too, behind the door.



Nifty little case then I guess.  Just noticed the two fan holes up top, possible mounting of a 120.2 rad up top?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)

yes and no. There is room for a dual 140 as it sits. the holes will allow for 120mm fans but the spacing is off for that radiator. Not that it couldnt be done, but you may need to be creative

Just finished writing mine, most likely a week or so until it airs


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes and no. There is room for a dual 140 as it sits. the holes will allow for 120mm fans but the spacing is off for that radiator. Not that it couldnt be done, but you may need to be creative
> 
> Just finished writing mine, most likely a week or so until it airs



Your review?  Looking forward to it


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes and no. There is room for a dual 140 as it sits. the holes will allow for 120mm fans but the spacing is off for that radiator. Not that it couldnt be done, but you may need to be creative
> 
> Just finished writing mine, most likely a week or so until it airs



The spacing is the same as the Tempest EVO, I got my 140 rad to mount just by using four screws at one end of the rad. That thing aint going anywhere.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100530/DSC03241.jpg



Sneeky, if you want a quick tip on how to get rid of shadows using Photoshop, 
Image > Adjustments > Shadow/Highlight. Gets rid of those shadows and can brighten up anything that is too dark or lacking color.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2010)

Anyone know how to change the LED strips on the front panel of the NZXT Tempest? Mine died, might email NZXT see if they will ship me a replacement set.

Also anyone else noticed how easy it was to bend the top mesh, i bent mine just by accident but now they are even worse. Not that i use that case anymore its just sitting in its box.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 30, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Anyone know how to change the LED strips on the front panel of the NZXT Tempest? Mine died, might email NZXT see if they will ship me a replacement set.
> 
> Also anyone else noticed how easy it was to bend the top mesh, i bent mine just by accident but now they are even worse. Not that i use that case anymore its just sitting in its box.



Replacing the front leds is really easy and the led capsules themselves are quit cheap.

Here is the inside of your bezel (front panel)







As you can see there are little plastic tabs that hold the leds in place.






Remove the screw to access the led itself.






Then just pull out the old led, cut it off and re-solder on the new led.






*sorry about the semi crappy pics, I just took them a second ago...oh and yes thats cat hair ewww!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2010)

Hahaha thanks, that's very helpful, i need to find out what i need to buy now. I didn't know it was just a screw.

Any idea on the mesh panels on the top of the case? i tried to put heavy stuff in the middle of one of the mesh panels to see if it would straighten it using weight didnt really work though, its a bit better though.

EDIT: infact tomorrow i will just take some quick pics of the case, its a bit late to haul out the case out of the box


----------



## t77snapshot (May 30, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Hahaha thanks, that's very helpful, i need to find out what i need to buy now. I didn't know it was just a screw.
> 
> Any idea on the mesh panels on the top of the case? i tried to put heavy stuff in the middle of one of the mesh panels to see if it would straighten it using weight didnt really work though, its a bit better though.
> 
> EDIT: infact tomorrow i will just take some quick pics of the case, its a bit late to haul out the case out of the box



Yeah it takes a 3mm led size with I believe a 15-20 degree view angle and I forget what intensity it likes.    Or msd. (Clear blue (for exp) leds look better the the colored ones) 

I can't say I have ever had any problems with the top mesh, but Nzxt has a pretty good warranty support team and I think they would just send you new ones.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

DannibusX post some pics of your Vulcan I am thinking about selling my V3 case (and other stuff) to get this case!






after I buy the 5600 from brandon of course


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 20, 2010)

Dude, I completely forgot.  I'll snap some pics tomorrow.  It's got a 5870 in it right now, should I put my 5970 in it for a photo op?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> should I put my 5970 in it for a photo op?



Yes Please do!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

is this case specific, or do NZXT accessories count too?

At the end of the month I have something nice to show off from them  Sorry lips/fingers need to be closed till then.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> is this case specific, or do NZXT accessories count too?
> 
> At the end of the month I have something nice to show off from them  Sorry lips/fingers need to be closed till then.



Yes, NZXT accessories are accepted I will add that detail to the op later. 

hmmm now you got me all curious of what it is.....


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't break out the 5970 for the photos, sorry 

Specs:
NZXT Vulcan mATX Case
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H
AMD Athlon II x2 245 Regor 2.9Ghz
Mushkin Enhanced 1333Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-20
ASUS HD5870
OCZ GxS 700W

Forgive me for using the stock cooler, I have an aftermarket, but I was too lazy to put it in ATM.

I'm still working on the cable management, I might spring for a modular PSU sometime soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I didn't break out the 5970 for the photos, sorry
> 
> Specs:
> NZXT Vulcan mATX Case
> ...



Nice pics and specs Thank you! 

I have two questions:

When you remove the handle do the holes show or do you get caps/plugs?

With this case being so open wth the mesh and all, is it pretty loud?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

holes with no handle, no caps

I didnt think so before I shipped it off to him


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2010)

that Vulcan case looks like it'l do a better job at collecting dust then a dyson


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that Vulcan case looks like it'l do a better job at collecting dust then a dyson



Dust is never a problem for me because I buy my aircans in bulk at Costco 20pk anyone?

Yeah I think I might get this case just for kicks! I've always wanted to build a little LAN case. I just wish Nzxt made this one aluminum instead of heavy ass steel.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

Honestly, empty it isnt that heavy for an all steel chassis.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not heavy at all dude.  I didn't put the handle on, and there's 4 holes in the top of the case, but they're not all that noticeable unless you're incredibly anal about such things.

I haven't had the fans cranked all the way up and there's only 2 in it ATM, but I don't notice the noise all that much.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> It's not heavy at all dude.  I didn't put the handle on, and there's 4 holes in the top of the case, but they're not all that noticeable unless you're incredibly anal about such things.
> 
> I haven't had the fans cranked all the way up and there's only 2 in it ATM, but I don't notice the noise all that much.



Oh ok right on! Yeah I'm not picky about a couple of small holes on the top. I was afraid of some large slots, clips or something. I'm glad to here the case is not real heavy or loud with low rpm fans.

Thanks for the extra info guys


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

the holes might be 1/8" to 3/16".


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> is this case specific, or do NZXT accessories count too?
> 
> At the end of the month I have something nice to show off from them  Sorry lips/fingers need to be closed till then.



Looks like Sneeky might have forgotten the accessory update.

Here's a link to his review of the NZXT Sentry LXE Fan Controller.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Looks like Sneeky might have forgotten the accessory update.
> 
> Here's a link to his review of the NZXT Sentry LXE Fan Controller.



Sweet thanks 

I am going to add an "Accessory Review's" section to the OP and sneeky will be first on the list of links (with his permission of course).

ps. hey Dannibus, if you ever get sick of your Vulcan case PM me and we can talk prices...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmmm....... If i only had dremel, id cut a hole for a 220mm Antec Big Boy - not that I really need it or anything,

------ then i rememberd that the PSU is mounted at the top of the case so there goes that idea.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah I sort of dropped the ball on that one

Feel free to add it if you wish


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet thanks
> 
> I am going to add an "Accessory Review's" section to the OP and sneeky will be first on the list of links (with his permission of course).
> 
> ps. hey Dannibus, if you ever get sick of your Vulcan case PM me and we can talk prices...



Hmm.  Well, I've been tinkering with the cable routing and messing with it.  I _really_ like this case.  As far as the review on TPU is concerned, I'm not sure if I got a really solid unit, or if the reviewer got a bad one.  I had the side panels off the other night and my dog went a little crazy and knocked them around a bit.  The finish still looks good as new.

I'm going to be putting some more fans in it pretty soon I think.  I'll post some fresh pics for you guys soon.


----------



## Inioch (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry guys, I'll be out soon. Just bought a 690 II Advanced.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 11, 2010)

looking fine, i really like it 



t77snapshot said:


> When I first built my Tempest:
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/1shot.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 14, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> looking fine, i really like it



Thanks Chaos 

It looks a lot better now compared to those pics, I added a second 285, cleaned up the cables and slapped an H50 in there as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2010)

pics or its all FUD


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Jul 14, 2010)

That's all I got for now, but surely this mean's I'm in the club  


EDIT: People tell me to hide the 20/24pin..... but in all fairness I kinda like it!

... and the cable going diagonally really does need going length ways across the bottom of the motherboard... just the odd few thing's that need touching up.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 15, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/DSC00005.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/DSC00006.jpg
> 
> ...



List updated*

*Welcome to the club Tech2* This is a sweet rig you have there! I would recommend flipping that second top fan to exhaust like the other one, rather then intake. Your configuration may result in negative air pressure and could actually cause higher temps.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah usually that would be the case, but my memory get's really hot! to the point where you don't want to keep your finger there for more than a few second's and having the fan set to intake cools the memory super well!! (feel's less than room temperature).

Something I should add is that the way I have my fan's set is not all disrupting any air flow, maybe improving it for all... now here's my theory - the air from the front intake fan blows to the back of the case, the side intake fan is also pushing some of that air to my board & graphics card,  now to my top intake fan which cools my memory as I pointed out, and obviously part of my motherboard too, now that air will circulate in with the front and side intake fan's + some is being stole by my CPU HSF but is not effected at all! (also has the help of the top exhaust fan), and as we know hot air rises so the air is obviously going to reach the top of the case again, and which it does being blown out via the rear and top exhaust fans.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 15, 2010)

Save me a spot! I'll be joining soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 18, 2010)

*list updated**

Welcome to the club *dieselcat18*! Stop by, post some pics and show off your Apollo!



Kantastic said:


> Save me a spot! I'll be joining soon.



Can't wait to see you new NZXT case Kantastic!

*Club update:*

Added the Nzxt Accessory Reviews! So far only sneekypeet's review


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jul 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *list updated**
> 
> Welcome to the club *dieselcat18*! Stop by, post some pics and show off your Apollo!
> 
> ...



Thxxx t77snapshot...though I'm not a modder I thought it would be interesting to view and share images and thoughts about NZXT cases.
Here are a few pics from my build back in 2008, which has since been up-graded a few times.
My cable management leaves something to be desired here in these photos, but has gotten a bit better since I put this together.

I've been itching lately for an up-grade to a full-tower ATX case, but I am really found of this Apollo...It's a terrific case for someone thats on a tighter budget but really doesn't have to sacrifice much in terms of looks and performance. 

I was very surprised the amount one can do in this case. Maybe in another year or so I'll look to expand with a larger one. I know there are plenty of good case mfg. around, but I'll be looking first to see what NZXT has to offer.

Props on a very nice thread you have started...I hope it continues.

**+*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

dieselcat18 said:


> Thxxx t77snapshot...though I'm not a modder I thought it would be interesting to view and share images and thoughts about NZXT cases.
> Here are a few pics from my build back in 2008, which has since been up-graded a few times.
> My cable management leaves something to be desired here in these photos, but has gotten a bit better since I put this together.
> 
> ...



That looks good man   Just looked at some reviews on the case, pretty good for the price.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks good man   Just looked at some reviews on the case, pretty good for the price.



Thxxx Patty....Yeah, like I said, nice case for a budget build that gives a person a lot more for their money. I was really surprised with the over-all quality of the fit and finish and size for a case that is steel with plastic front panel that cost me 60 usd shipped......

BTW...very nice system you have there....

**+*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

dieselcat18 said:


> Thxxx Patty....Yeah, like I said, nice case for a budget build that gives a person a lot more for their money. I was really surprised with the over-all quality of the fit and finish and size for a case that is steel with plastic front panel that cost me 60 usd shipped......
> 
> BTW...very nice system you have there....
> 
> **+*



Thank you bro.

Maybe this one cheaper build quality, but this cases have caught my eye especially for $50 shipped!

Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com...

what do you think?


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you bro.
> 
> Maybe this one cheaper build quality, but this cases have caught my eye especially for $50 shipped!
> 
> ...



Nice case and at the price newegg is offering it today at 49 less a $15 promo code shipped, It's a steal......


**+*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 19, 2010)

dieselcat18 said:


> Thxxx t77snapshot...though I'm not a modder I thought it would be interesting to view and share images and thoughts about NZXT cases.
> Here are a few pics from my build back in 2008, which has since been up-graded a few times.
> My cable management leaves something to be desired here in these photos, but has gotten a bit better since I put this together.
> 
> ...



Thanks dieselcat! I take a lot of pride in my Nzxt case and I know a lot of others do too which spawned the birth of this club.

I'm digg'in your Apollo, it looks very colorful!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

dieselcat18 said:


> Nice case and at the price newegg is offering it today at 49 less a $15 promo code shipped, It's a steal......
> 
> 
> **+*



 Heck a deal.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my NZXT cases, the other is Tempest EVO


----------



## Inioch (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry guys, just sold my trusty Tempest yesterday. I'll be gone for a while, but probably will return one day. At least NZXT isn't going out of the business yet


----------



## Techtu (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys... just a quick question, Monday I'm ordering my new part's for my rig, now what concerns me is the PSU... We all know these NZXT cases like the extra length on on the 4/8 pin CPU power cable, so due to my current Antec only reaching with just a very very tight squeeze (I actually had to fit the 4pin before fitting the PSU), I'm wondering if any of you have an Antec EarthWatts in your beautiful NZXT cases?

Sudden thought - I just realised all NZXT cases are probably NOT the same size's ... oh well, any info would still be good 


Inioch.... shocking, why would you want to sell it? and what do you plan on getting next, another NZXT we hope


----------



## Inioch (Jul 23, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Inioch.... shocking, why would you want to sell it? and what do you plan on getting next, another NZXT we hope



Main reason was that I'm getting an SSD at some point in the near future. The way I have my loop in the Tempest means I don't have any hdd bays to use or any 5.25" for that matter.

So I got a CM 690 II Advanced, because it allows me to use a couple of hdd's and still keep both rads internal.

At some point I'll probably get another NZXT case, but it would have to be aircooled or have the ability to install internally preferably a 240 and a 360 rad. We'll see.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 29, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> One of my NZXT cases, the other is Tempest EVO
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/38.jpg



Ok I will add your name to the list for both cases. btw, how are you liking the Vuclan? I have been really interested in getting this case, my only con is the rear fan mount can't fit a 120mm fan because I wanted to mount an H50 on it. 



Inioch said:


> Sorry guys, just sold my trusty Tempest yesterday. I'll be gone for a while, but probably will return one day. At least NZXT isn't going out of the business yet



*list updated**

We hate to see you go Inioch You were one of the first members when this club started. If your going to sell your Tempest on the forum lmk so I can post it on the clubs main page and help promote the sale. Anyway we'll see ya around!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2010)

I assume this picture rightfully belongs here....


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 29, 2010)

NZXT's cases keep getting hotter and hotter.. pity half of them have case doors. Wouldn't it be cool if they designed a case with *curved* brushed aluminum front bays with built-in optical drive front covers.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I assume this picture rightfully belongs here....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100729/DSC04056.jpg





hey post some pics of your review here if you can?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Which case is that Peet?


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which case is that Peet?



The new Phantom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> The new Phantom



Nice, I must go check out!


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not too crazy about the angled look of it but the interior layout looks great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I'm not too crazy about the angled look of it but the interior layout looks great



yep, the interior looks sexy


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice, I must go check out!



Yeah it's also in the TPU news section, I love this case in white!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

PURE SEX!

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> PURE SEX!
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/phantom



YES

I don't know how you missed this CP, everyone has been talking about it the past couple days. I first spotted it last week in my CPU Magazine. Check out 3Dgameman's video review on youtube.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> YES
> 
> I don't know how you missed this CP, everyone has been talking about it the past couple days. I first spotted it last week in my CPU Magazine. Check out 3Dgameman's video review on youtube.



been busy bro, just been keeping up with my duties here as WCG captain, but other than that haven't had much time to view the forums bro.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> been busy bro, just been keeping up with my duties here as WCG captain, but other than that haven't had much time to view the forums bro.



Yeah, I totally understand...and that's why your the best captain ever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah, I totally understand...and that's why your the best captain ever.



  Thanks bro


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100731/DSC04071.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100731/DSC04105670.jpg



Nice, thanks for the pics I was hoping you got your hands on the white one, oh well. To be honest, for a full tower I expected this case to be taller...hmmm.


----------



## Anthrax (Aug 5, 2010)

Count me in , i own a LEXA S 

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab77/Anthrax27/DSCN2633.jpg

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab77/Anthrax27/DSCN2641.jpg

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab77/Anthrax27/DSCN2633.jpg


----------



## in2ition (Aug 5, 2010)

Can somebody give me some tips about WM in a Gamma?


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 7, 2010)

*Can I join?*

Hello peeps. You guessed it. I'm new to this forum and would like to congratulate everyone in the NZXT club. Some sick rigs out there! Thought i'd post some pics of mine too.Its not as moded or nasty as some of the ones i've seen.Hope you like.

http://s1020.photobucket.com/home/navizenabi

enjoy!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 7, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> Hello peeps. You guessed it. I'm new to this forum and would like to congratulate everyone in the NZXT club. Some sick rigs out there! Thought i'd post some pics of mine too.Its not as moded or nasty as some of the ones i've seen.Hope you like.
> 
> http://s1020.photobucket.com/home/navizenabi
> 
> enjoy!



*list update**

Welcome to the club NAVI_Z


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 7, 2010)

*Sweet*

Thanx 4 da add!


----------



## EvolvA (Aug 7, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> Hello peeps. You guessed it. I'm new to this forum and would like to congratulate everyone in the NZXT club. Some sick rigs out there! Thought i'd post some pics of mine too.Its not as moded or nasty as some of the ones i've seen.Hope you like.
> 
> http://s1020.photobucket.com/home/navizenabi
> 
> enjoy!



nice tempest mate, wellcome to TPU


----------



## Gas2100 (Aug 7, 2010)

just found my next case. phantom..time to save


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 7, 2010)

thanx Evolva! I've been a member of another forum for a while and it doesn't have a seperate case club like this.

http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=12&threadid=132931&enterthread=y

check it out.


----------



## Anthrax (Aug 9, 2010)

@ t77snapshot

U missed my post i guess :/


----------



## mabirink (Aug 9, 2010)

hellow all..nice to join this TS...


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

Anthrax said:


> Count me in , i own a LEXA S
> 
> http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab77/Anthrax27/DSCN2633.jpg
> 
> ...



Sweet rig man!



Anthrax said:


> @ t77snapshot
> 
> U missed my post i guess :/



I'm sorry, I dont know how I missed you I never got an email for some reason....*Welcome to the club Anthrax* You have been added to the list.



mabirink said:


> hellow all..nice to join this TS...



*Welcome to the club mabirnk* Post some pics of your case here! You own the M59 right?


----------



## Anthrax (Aug 16, 2010)

> Sweet rig man!



Thanks mate


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

hmm red or white Phantom ........


----------



## Techtu (Aug 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm red or white Phantom ........



Hmm, I'd go with the red... it looks damn fine! But then again it would depend on the colour of the other part's of your rig ie: black/red motherboard, gfx, black monitor, keyboard, mouse etc.


----------



## Scott-S6 (Aug 19, 2010)

Built a new machine in a Vulcan recently. Was going to take some pics but the weather's turned.

Is it possible to get additional fans with the orange LEDs to match the one supplied?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 19, 2010)

Scott-S6 said:


> Built a new machine in a Vulcan recently. Was going to take some pics but the weather's turned.
> 
> Is it possible to get additional fans with the orange LEDs to match the one supplied?



To match the ONE supplied... wouldn't it make sense just to spend a little extra and buy that one extra fan (along with the other new ones you'd be buying) to replace the one stock fan? You'll probably get a quieter fan than the stock anyway's if you buy some new one's.


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 19, 2010)

My latest NZXT case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)

oh god


----------



## Scott-S6 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've currently got three 120mms in there (the vulcan comes with two, one of which has LEDs), the NZXT fans are quiet and doing the job nicely. 

If I can get another one of the LED fans then that's the obvious way to go. If not then I'll need a pair of fans.


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 19, 2010)

Scott-S6 said:


> Built a new machine in a Vulcan recently. Was going to take some pics but the weather's turned.
> 
> Is it possible to get additional fans with the orange LEDs to match the one supplied?



I'll trade you your top non-LED fan for my LED fan if you pay shipping both ways. 



(FIH) The Don said:


> oh god



The Phantom is a piece of work isn't it? If I weren't so partial to mATX builds I would have gotten one instead of the Vulcan.

And while I'm at it...

The Vulcan is a pretty decent case, but it's cheap for a reason. Build quality is meh, it's hard to work with (my old P180 Mini wasn't this bad), and cables are wild. I had to file away at the PSU area to mount my PSU, this is an issue that was present in my cousin's NZXT Beta (built a rig for him last week). The way different parts of the case are "stapled" together results in tiny protruding bumps around the case, and one of these were so high that I had to literally file away at it in order to mount my PSU. Same issue for the Beta EVO except it was preventing me from inserting the GPU properly, the protruding bump wouldn't let me screw in the metal bracket all the way against the case rear so it was a tad slanted. 

They also could have provided grommets like the Tempest EVO or the Phantom, it would clean things up a whole lot. I wouldn't buy this case again.


----------



## Scott-S6 (Aug 19, 2010)

I didn't find any of those problems with the vulcan, everything slotted together nicely.

Cables are well hidden as well, if not the sata lead on my psu offering up the power leads upside down it'd be really tidy.

I'll PM you re the fan swap if I can't find one closer.


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 19, 2010)

Scott-S6 said:


> I didn't find any of those problems with the vulcan, everything slotted together nicely.
> 
> Cables are well hidden as well, if not the sata lead on my psu offering up the power leads upside down it'd be really tidy.
> 
> I'll PM you re the fan swap if I can't find one closer.



How in the world do you hide anything in there? Can I see some pictures so I can steal some ideas? It would take a miracle to hide even the 8-Pin EPS 12V cable.

I'm going to pick up some of NZXT's sleeved cable extensions, that'll tidy everything up.


----------



## Scott-S6 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's a horrible flash photo. I'm reasonably happy with the cables except for the power to the upper drives.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 23, 2010)

Scott-S6 said:


> Here's a horrible flash photo. I'm reasonably happy with the cables except for the power to the upper drives.
> 
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/2013/dscf0560n.jpg



Yes another nice Vuclan rig Looks good bro welcome to the club! 

Were you looking for orange led fans or just orange fans? AC.Ryan has some uv orange fans that perform well or you can go with some Xigmatek orange (white led) fans? I just soldered orange leds into my fans, it's really easy but time consuming.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2010)

Emailed about replacement LED lights for the front panel of my NZXT Tempest. Its just sitting there i thought i might as well get it repaired or at least try.

Its not my main case that's the Lancool K-62, just wondering what to do with it actually. I never sold it when i upgraded.

Nice cases enjoying the pictures!


----------



## Scott-S6 (Aug 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes another nice Vuclan rig Looks good bro welcome to the club!
> 
> Were you looking for orange led fans or just orange fans? AC.Ryan has some uv orange fans that perform well or you can go with some Xigmatek orange (white led) fans? I just soldered orange leds into my fans, it's really easy but time consuming.



The standard vulcan rop fan ia white with LEDs in the corners of the frame, it has a nice soft orange glow. I'm playing with some edge lit perspex to get a similar effect on both top fans, will post results if it works.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone know when the phantom review will be out? i want one soooo badly and my tempest front left blue led just died


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a review of the Phantom from TPU's own Sneekypeet.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> anyone know when the phantom review will be out? i want one soooo badly and my tempest front left blue led just died



Even if your not keeping the Tempest you can ask NZXT in an email on their site for a replacement or you can buy a replacement which i know is possible as all it is held in by is a screw, t77snapshot told me!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 23, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Even if your not keeping the Tempest you can ask NZXT in an email on their site for a replacement or you can buy a replacement which i know is possible as all it is held in by is a screw, t77snapshot told me!



This is true, infact if anyone needs those stock blue leds I will just give em' to ya....


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 23, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Even if your not keeping the Tempest you can ask NZXT in an email on their site for a replacement or you can buy a replacement which i know is possible as all it is held in by is a screw, t77snapshot told me!



i would but last year one of my fans broke and thy sent me a new one. but to be real i almost like it now it's not as bright


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 25, 2010)

Still waiting for a reply on the front panel LED i emailed about.
If it doesn't work out i might just replace them later on


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Still waiting for a reply on the front panel LED i emailed about.
> If it doesn't work out i might just replace them later on



I know Nzxt owes you new led's, but they are so cheap you can just buy them yourself. Do you have a Radioshack or Fry's by your house? I ordered mine online here.


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my Evo Tempest, called Spectrus. I hope you enjoy as I am now coming to the club.
I did not make major changes, just took that and put one side acrylic tinted 3mm, added cold cathods laptrom white and finish them.

Please vote: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2735.html





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Configuration:
|EVGA P55 FTW|CORE i5 750@3.8Ghz-1.29v@Noctua NH-U12P x 2 AC 120PWM|OCZ Obsidian DDR3 1600@1520/8-8-8-19-1T(2x2Gb) x AC RC Turbo Module|PNY GTX285@C700/M1300/S1500|LG W2353V 23"FullHD|
|Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 2x500Gb raid0 + Seagate ST3250820AS 250Gb|Sony AD7200S|Vibemix Ultra Bass 2.2|Microsoft CC 2000|A4Tech X-705F|Corsair 550VX|NZXT Tempest Evo|




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Configuration:*

|EVGA P55 FTW|CORE i5 750@3.8Ghz-1.29v@Noctua NH-U12P x 2 AC 120PWM|OCZ Obsidian DDR3 1600@1520/8-8-8-19-1T(2x2Gb) x AC RC Turbo Module|PNY GTX285@C700/M1300/S1500|LG W2353V 23"FullHD|
|Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 2x500Gb raid0 + Seagate ST3250820AS 250Gb|Sony AD7200S|Vibemix Ultra Bass 2.2|Microsoft CC 2000|A4Tech X-705F|Corsair 550VX|NZXT Tempest Evo|​


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Techtu (Aug 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Beautiful



+1



It look's like I have the same monitor ... and the same phone too


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Beautiful






Tech2 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> It look's like I have the same monitor ... and the same phone too





Thanks guys


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> This is my Evo Tempest, called Spectrus. I hope you enjoy as I am now coming to the club.
> I did not make major changes, just took that and put one side acrylic tinted 3mm, added cold cathods laptrom white and finish them.
> 
> Please vote: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2735.html
> ...



*list updated**

Super clean build man! I love it The white on black theme looks really good. Did you remove or replace the led's (stripes) on the front bezel or are they just not showing up in the shots?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

does any of you guys have the phantom yet?

if so could you measure how much room there is inside on the top for a radiator?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> does any of you guys have the phantom yet?
> 
> if so could you measure how much room there is inside on the top for a radiator?



You might want to give sneekypete a PM, He posted here a few pages back with his Phantom.


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *list updated**
> 
> Super clean build man! I love it The white on black theme looks really good. Did you remove or replace the led's (stripes) on the front bezel or are they just not showing up in the shots?



I still does not move the LEDs on the front, I think I'll leave it disconnected after changing the led hdd led to white. The theme of white on black is very good, live is more beautiful still


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> I still does not move the LEDs on the front, I think I'll leave it disconnected after changing the led hdd led to white. The theme of white on black is very good, live is more beautiful still



Yeah not having the striped leds kinda gives it a more stealthy look which I haven't seen before. Or you could changes those stock blue ones to white


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah not having the striped leds kinda gives it a more stealthy look which I haven't seen before. Or you could changes those stock blue ones to white



I'm kinda sick of blue, 90% of cases are blue or have blue, I prefer only white with black


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I know Nzxt owes you new led's, but they are so cheap you can just buy them yourself. Do you have a Radioshack or Fry's by your house? I ordered mine online here.



lol I wish, I might need to order them online on ebay or something
In the UK, we have Maplin but they charge a premium.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 30, 2010)

hey my fellow NZXT brothers.here's another addition to the club.this is my sons Lexa Black.
































enjoy!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> hey my fellow NZXT brothers.here's another addition to the club.this is my sons Lexa Black.
> 
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/navizenabi/pc pics/HPIM0550.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice! thanks for sharing!

 I like the bright red with a hint of blue in the center. I know the Lexa Black doesn't provide many options for cable management so you worked well with what you had. Damn that card looks huge in that case...and barely fit too. 

EDIT: I just noticed that 80mm fan on the bottom, is there an intake hole cut out at the base? or did you just mount a fan there?


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 31, 2010)

thanx. ur rite.cable management was challanging.the case had the cut out for the fan already.i just added the fan.its crazy how bright these cold cathodes are!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Tempest update

Trying something new here, removed one of my GTX285's to reduce on the summers heat in my room and install a X-fi Fatal1ty sound card. I also switched my push/pull setup on the H50 to an intake instead of exhaust.

crappy cell phone pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

Bro I effin' love your rig!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 2, 2010)

i take it the H50 is cooling the cpu better now that you have it as intake.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> i take it the H50 is cooling the cpu better now that you have it as intake.



Sadly N, the temps remained exactly the same,

idle: 40-43c 

100%-load: 50-52c


.....but at least I have quality sound now.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Sadly N, the temps remained exactly the same,
> 
> idle: 40-43c
> 
> ...



lol. its always nice to have great sound!....... as far as the temps go, how high of an oc do you have on your cpu to have such high temps?? mine is an AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE oc'd at 3.8 and coretemp has it at 32c idle and 44c full load.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 5, 2010)

My Tempest went green!

I added parts from a Cooler Master Aquagate Max to my old TT loop, now I have two pumps, two dual rads and two reservoirs.

Here's what it looks like, nothing too fancy on the inside, but the outside is no longer the overused blue LEDs:





Here's a flash-pic of the inside:





Both pumps are on the bottom, the HDD is below the Aquagate front panel assembly, the Aquagate rad is above said assembly in the top 5.25 slots and the TT rad is at the top of the case.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2010)

I got my replacement parts today.
They asked me for an address but i didnt get a confirmation email or anything they just arrived out of the blue! Going to fit them some other time its very late may take a pic or two.

Its the front LEDs and the top mesh panel.

Good to at least get the tempest fixed even if im not using it right now.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 6, 2010)

I was bored and wanted to check the camera out on my temporary phone


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> lol. its always nice to have great sound!....... as far as the temps go, how high of an oc do you have on your cpu to have such high temps?? mine is an AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE oc'd at 3.8 and coretemp has it at 32c idle and 44c full load.



I have a small overclock of 3.0 and my temps are higher due to the summers heat. Right now it's cool outside and my temps have dropped a little:

temps at this moment:


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 6, 2010)

thats cool. as long as it stays under 55c.


----------



## Atmos (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm undecided on which to get, Lexa S, Hades or Tempest Evo.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 8, 2010)

Atmos said:


> I'm undecided on which to get, Lexa S, Hades or Tempest Evo.



Well we need some details from you, like what are you looking for in a case and whats your price range? All 3 of these cases provide great features such as cable management options, airflow and quality cosmetics (black interior, led fans, durable plastics) 

The Lexa S is a cool case if that's the look your going for. I like that it comes with a built in fan controller and the option for two 140mm top fans, but the front intake seems restricted and case might be a bit cramped.

The Hades is nice because it has 200mm intake fans which provide great airflow at reasonable acoustics. This case also has a built in fan controller and it even provides temp sensors!, the Hades is also a small mid-tower case (unlike the Tempest). My only con is the door on the front bezel and there is no window.

Personally I would go with the _Tempest Evo_ because it is a the largest case and does come with more fans. I prefer cases without doors and I think this case provides more options for airflow and water cooling then the other two. The only cons could be budget? and/or acoustics, being that it has so many fans and fully exposed vents means it's not the most quite case.

Overall, all these are great cases and the features are about the same. It really comes down to price and looks.


-------------------
*Lexa S:*





*Hades:*





*Tempest Evo:*


----------



## fredz77 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, I would go as tempest was in, to help following a photo of my tempest evo.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Atmos (Sep 8, 2010)

@t77snapshot

I'll probably be going for the Hades. I'm looking for a case with decent cooling and one that isn't too expensive, I think it'd be wiser for me to go with the Hades and spend the saved money, from not getting an evo, on an aftermarket cooler for my 8800GTX. I also like the look of the Hades.

EDIT: Well I read the Hades supports CPU cooler/heatsinks of height 165mm due to the 200mm fan, I have a max orb than is 165mm in height 
EDIT EDIT: That's without the fan, so I guess my choice isn't going to be the Hades.
EDIT EDIT EDIT: False info on my fan height, it is 92.5mm, so Hades would fit it with fan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

I want a tempest EVO after seeing that


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2010)

that LEXA-S is no different to the M59 other than the face plate


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 9, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> Hello all, I would go as tempest was in, to help following a photo of my tempest evo.
> 
> 
> [url]http://a.imageshack.us/img251/4669/s5033096a.jpg[/URL]
> ...



so fresh,so clean!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 9, 2010)

Atmos said:


> @t77snapshot
> 
> I'll probably be going for the Hades. I'm looking for a case with decent cooling and one that isn't too expensive, I think it'd be wiser for me to go with the Hades and spend the saved money, from not getting an evo, on an aftermarket cooler for my 8800GTX. I also like the look of the Hades.
> 
> ...



Wait I'm confused, the Max Orb is a low profile cooler



			
				Nzxt; said:
			
		

> CPU Heatsink clearance: 131.5mm w/ 200mm fan, 165mm w/o side fan installed.



EDIT: Oooooh I just read your edits lol! Well I'm glad it will work out then! I think you should buy the _Nzxt Hades_, stuff it full of hardware, take some pics of your sick build and post them here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

Still got my M59 but its setting in my storage building collecting dust LOLz


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2010)

I have no idea how I missed this thread. I am the proud owner of a NZXT Phantom (current build)(bought from Peety) and a M59. I love 'em. Feel free to add me. I'm slowly working on the Phantom build. Its my first intel build so alot is going into this one. I'm slowly acquiring my parts list. So when I have it all. I'll spend a day or 2 assembling. Of course There will be a p-log with pics.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 16, 2010)

I love that smokey finish on the side panel on the Tempest EVO.
Got my Tempest up and repaired the top panel mesh covering the top 2 fans even the replacements are slightly bent, i dunno if they could get stronger or some other design it would be better.

Not using that though as im still using the Lancool K62 although i miss the amount of fans on the Tempest lol!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 22, 2010)

popswala said:


> I have no idea how I missed this thread. I am the proud owner of a NZXT Phantom (current build)(bought from Peety) and a M59. I love 'em. Feel free to add me. I'm slowly working on the Phantom build. Its my first intel build so alot is going into this one. I'm slowly acquiring my parts list. So when I have it all. I'll spend a day or 2 assembling. Of course There will be a p-log with pics.



cant wait to c that case with all the gear! i love that case!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 4, 2010)

Just painted the shell of my Beta EVO, Will post a few pics when I get my camera sorted out


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

Still needs touching/cleaning! up I know, but I was in a rush to put her together 





































Sorry... I really should of resized them :\


----------



## popswala (Oct 5, 2010)

^^^ lookin gooood. Mines slowly coming along. I have a log in my sig. I'm enjoying every bit of it. I'm kinda stuck on hold at moment. Trying to find the exact stuff I want and how to arrange everything.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

just a couple more to compare with the inside from the out


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 5, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> just a couple more to compare with the inside from the out
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/DSC00334.jpg
> ...



that PSU really did find an awesome owner 
nice paint job, the door is slightly streaky, otherwise i think it looks nice!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> that PSU really did find an awesome owner
> nice paint job, the door is slightly streaky, otherwise i think it looks nice!



Haha it sure did 

It's not actually streaky, it was my fault I handled the panel's too soon after painting so now I need to give them another coat of paint to fix it up again, also thinking of spraying the PSU the same colour as the outer case but I'm not sure on that yet (yes I know it would void the warranty )).


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 5, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Haha it sure did
> 
> It's not actually streaky, it was my fault I handled the panel's too soon after painting so now I need to give them another coat of paint to fix it up again, also thinking of spraying the PSU the same colour as the outer case but I'm not sure on that yet (yes I know it would void the warranty )).



yeah it will! 
 you should do the front panel instead as the PSU is hidden inside the case

Edit: i think i see hand prints, if i look closer ( could be wrong tho)


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

Your correct on the hand prints... as I said I handled the panels too soon after painting, The weather has been really crappy today so not been able to give it that extra coat I was on about.

I don't want all the front fascia blue, I'm considering taking the grill from the front and giving that a blue coat, would finish it off much better, as also in keeping with the blue and black theme inside.

EDIT: fixed the finger marks and did the front the grill aswel, I know the front fascia needs a wipe down but nevermind about that 


















I'm really not the cleanest of people but nevermind, the overall finish besides the cleaning up what needs to be done is pretty good isn't it, considering it's really the first time I've ever used spray paint on anything.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Your correct on the hand prints... as I said I handled the panels too soon after painting, The weather has been really crappy today so not been able to give it that extra coat I was on about.
> 
> I don't want all the front fascia blue, I'm considering taking the grill from the front and giving that a blue coat, would finish it off much better, as also in keeping with the blue and black theme inside.
> 
> ...



Nice paint mod on the Beta Evo thanks for sharing!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice paint mod on the Beta Evo thanks for sharing!



I admit it could of been a little better, but not bad for my first ever attempt at anything like that, and I have a problem with waiting... so waiting for paint to dry is a real issue


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2010)

I decided to throw my second 285 back in and get rid of that Fatal1ty card because summer is over and I dont the extra heat anymore. No big deal but just installed my new Corsair ram cooler. Ever since I install the second set of 4 gigs and I feel like my ram is really cramped and toasty, plus it's nice to feel like I actually made a recent upgrade, but at very low costs. It's also a nice way to hide those ugly gold OCZ's


----------



## Techtu (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the orange & black


----------



## Techtu (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought this was worth throwing in here 







NZXT Phantom Wall Banner in Korea


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Thought this was worth throwing in here
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...5833695301_17437970300_15346605_2537909_n.jpg
> 
> NZXT Phantom Wall Banner in Korea



hah, that is awesome! I wish we had adds like that around here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> hah, that is awesome! I wish we had adds like that around here



Amen to that brotha!


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2010)

My Vulcan arrives tomorrow. I think I'm going to go with a black and white theme for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Pics when you get it


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> My Vulcan arrives tomorrow. I think I'm going to go with a black and white theme for it.



black and red or black and orange


----------



## popswala (Oct 28, 2010)

Lookin' forward to pics on that.

My Phantom is black, white and blue themed. I would just have black and white but the mobo has blue so o well on that one.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2010)

Depending on what colour his w/c tubing and such is would all depend on what colour the rest of the rig would be, personally I'd stick with his Crosshair board colours and go with that theme, just gives a nicer overall/cleaner look, and more professional imo.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> My Vulcan arrives tomorrow. I think I'm going to go with a black and white theme for it.



Nooo! Worst case ever! 

I hope you like it more than I did E.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Nooo! Worst case ever!
> 
> I hope you like it more than I did E.



What didn't you like about it? I got it because it was cheap. $45 shipped. I know right now that it's going to be better than the B-Gears case I'm using. I needed something as I hacked that case up way too much. Besides, what I don't like I'll just change.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 28, 2010)

Vulcan looks like teh sex but its matx  I so bad want one. 

And count me in this clubhouse sure I have posted here before?? 

NZXT M59 owner, had it 6-8 months now, getting bored as I usually do and will prolly swap it out soon, though I must admit it has grown on me more and more as time has gone by.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> What didn't you like about it? I got it because it was cheap. $45 shipped. I know right now that it's going to be better than the B-Gears case I'm using. I needed something as I hacked that case up way too much. Besides, what I don't like I'll just change.



I like the Vuclan case and would love to give it a try! $45 shipped is an excellent deal!



NdMk2o1o said:


> Vulcan looks like teh sex but its matx  I so bad want one.
> 
> And count me in this clubhouse sure I have posted here before??
> 
> NZXT M59 owner, had it 6-8 months now, getting bored as I usually do and will prolly swap it out soon, though I must admit it has grown on me more and more as time has gone by.



*list updated**

Welcome to the club _NdMk2o1o_ Post some pics of your M59!


----------



## popswala (Nov 2, 2010)

awww, no phantom members section? I own the phantom and m59. Love 'em both.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2010)

popswala said:


> awww, no phantom members section? I own the phantom and m59. Love 'em both.



Finally! our first Phantom owner in da club. List updated again* Come on *popswala*...lets see it!!!


----------



## popswala (Nov 2, 2010)

There's a pic in my log in my sig. I added a HW gt 240 blue rad up top since i took those pics. Its a work in progress..slowly. lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2010)

popswala said:


> There's a pic in my log in my sig. I added a HW gt 240 blue rad up top since i took those pics. Its a work in progress..slowly. lol



Very nice pops! 

I just had an idea....how about a "Nzxt Project Log" section on the OP? My I have permission from your to post your log in the new section for the club?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 2, 2010)

nice work mate


----------



## popswala (Nov 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice pops!
> 
> I just had an idea....how about a "Nzxt Project Log" section on the OP? My I have permission from your to post your log in the new section for the club?



That sounds like a sweet idea. Count me in on that.


----------



## popswala (Nov 2, 2010)

I've ran into a slight issue with my phantom tho, it may be my shop psu (Tt 430w). Not sure. The main controller is working kinda funky. The molex end that plugs on psu had 2 bad pins. The lock tabs were broke. So I got the tools and pins and tried redoing it. No luck. I'm not good with that pin crimper thingie. lol. So I got a new molex cable to just replace the whole thing. The fan controller is still acting up. Issue: Some lights come on, fans spin at same rpm, no adjusting rpm. When I wiggle connector into psu the lights flicker around all fans when a few fans aren't even plugged in. And fans rpm can be adjusted but that varies also. I haven't contacted NZXT yet bout a replacement controller since I thought it was just the cord. I did notice my psu make a very faint click sound and power down leaving behind a faint hum. That cause the original wires are all black and forgot which is which. lol. I plugged it in with a wire in wrong spot. I might have screwed the psu for good now.

Any one got any ideas or should I just try getting the controller replaced?


----------



## KieX (Nov 3, 2010)

Decided to go NZXT Vulcan for my newest i7, pics to be beamin in shortly.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 3, 2010)

*New feature in the clubhouse!*

*Club Update:*

I have added a new section in the OP called "_Nzxt Project Logs_" If you have a project log of your Nzxt build and would like to add it to the list just send me a pm. I have also updated the "_TPU's Nzxt Case Review_" section of their latest case the Phantom!


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2010)

BAM! Vulcan time.


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats lookin sweet. I'm tempted to get one. Hows that bay fan workin out for ya? stayin pretty cool in there?


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2010)

popswala said:


> Thats lookin sweet. I'm tempted to get one. Hows that bay fan workin out for ya? stayin pretty cool in there?



It's okay. It can only be mounted as exhaust the way the fan is designed unfortunately.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> BAM! Vulcan time.



I was going to get this case for the purpose of portability, but ended up not because I couldn't mount my H50 on the back or top. I never even thought about mounting it on the front??? wow! thanks erocker for the idea. I dont know why I didn't think of that before.


----------



## popswala (Nov 16, 2010)

lol. That's why he's called the e-rocker.

It does look sweet. I never dealt with matx. I like how its totally vented as long as its in a well cooled area. 

Sweet job on that rig.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I was going to get this case for the purpose of portability, but ended up not because I couldn't mount my H50 on the back or top. I never even thought about mounting it on the front??? wow! thanks erocker for the idea. I dont know why I didn't think of that before.



You probably didn't think of it because of the drive bay that's there.  It's easily removed though, just 4 screws and it's out.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I was going to get this case for the purpose of portability, but ended up not because I couldn't mount my H50 on the back or top. I never even thought about mounting it on the front??? wow! thanks erocker for the idea. I dont know why I didn't think of that before.



I had the same problem with my ECO.  The front was the only place to put it, and it just fit.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VULCAN_0022b.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VULCAN_0036b.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VULCAN_0031b.jpg



Absolutely beautiful shots Popcorn I will add you to the list!


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2010)

sweet picks of the Vulcan


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> I had the same problem with my ECO.  The front was the only place to put it, and it just fit.



Yeah I can see that! I also have the same Zerotherm gpu cooler on my 9600gt and they are amazing for their size.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I can see that! I also have the same Zerotherm gpu cooler on my 9600gt and they are amazing for their size.



When I first put these cards in the Vulcan with their default coolers they go quite hot (80-90C). The Zerotherms cooled down the GPUs nicely, but the side fan also helps cool those heatsinks on the ram chips.


----------



## popswala (Nov 17, 2010)

lookin forward to some pics of your soon to be wc tempest t77.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2010)

*list updated**



popswala said:


> lookin forward to some pics of your soon to be wc tempest t77.



ooooh you noticed that..... thanks buddy! I should have it all setup by the end of the month. I'm so excited


----------



## popswala (Nov 18, 2010)

lol, of course. have fun w/ it.


----------



## EvolvA (Nov 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *list updated**
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh you noticed that..... thanks buddy! I should have it all setup by the end of the month. I'm so excited



I can't wait either, and knowing how skillful you are it'll be awesome for sure.


----------



## gottistar (Nov 18, 2010)

hello guys ,
                 i have an "NZXT Phantom Case White" glad to be on board 
*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2831.html*


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2010)

gottistar said:


> hello guys ,
> i have an "NZXT Phantom Case White" glad to be on board
> *
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2831.html*



 Welcome to the club bro! 

If you would like to vote on gottistar's Phantom in the case mod gallery I have it on the list in the OP.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2010)

just a little heads up that I will be digging my NZXT 'back up' rig up and doing some updates on it so pics will be up shortly


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2010)

Just posted a new vid of Freeman's Box on yotube, check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1VzBwS0A1k





FreedomEclipse said:


> just a little heads up that I will be digging my NZXT 'back up' rig up and doing some updates on it so pics will be up shortly



sweet! I will be waiting


----------



## h a x m o r (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals,
It's great to see fans of NZXT form a club thread and share their interests.  As a representative from NZXT, your support is greatly appreciated.  
We want to provide better services to our fans and customers, so we will expand our services by providing responses in forums other than our own.  I will be constantly checking the forum to answer any problems our consumers may have and comment on your builds/mods.  Feedback is always welcomed, whether they are good or bad.  This will help us improve our products and services for a better customer experience.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 19, 2010)

nice  

btw, you guys need to make a lanbox of some sort, i know you have the Rogue, but we need 2nd edition


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2010)

h a x m o r said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> It's great to see fans of NZXT form a club thread and share their interests.  As a representative from NZXT, your support is greatly appreciated.
> We want to provide better services to our fans and customers, so we will expand our services by providing responses in forums other than our own.  I will be constantly checking the forum to answer any problems our consumers may have and comment on your builds/mods.  Feedback is always welcomed, whether they are good or bad.  This will help us improve our products and services for a better customer experience.





(FIH) The Don said:


> nice
> 
> btw, you guys need to make a lanbox of some sort, i know you have the Rogue, but we need 2nd edition



YES! I totally agree with this one


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## h a x m o r (Nov 19, 2010)

Sadly, we do not have plans for another lanbox similar to the NZXT Rogue at the moment.


----------



## popswala (Nov 19, 2010)

I wrote an email last week to NZXT. My fan controller (fan 3 & 4) on my Phantom went out. I asked if there was a way of getting a replacement some how. Haven't gotten any response yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VULCAN_0022b.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VULCAN_0036b.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VULCAN_0031b.jpg



sorry to sound ignorant...but why crossfire 2 4830's?? - surely a single 5850 or 5870 would be a better idea


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry to sound ignorant...but why crossfire 2 4830's?? - surely a single 5850 or 5870 would be a better idea



May he is like me....

To be honest, I have always been obsessed with multiple cards (xfire and SLI), I agree 100% that running one single powerful gpu will be the best way to go for both price and performance...but for some reason I would still rather run 2 cards If I were to buy a 5870 or a 480, I would eventually want to get a second I dont do it for bragging rights or a big e-peen, I just love to see 2 GPU's chill'in in a rig.


----------



## popswala (Nov 20, 2010)

That is true. Seeing 4 dual slot gpu's on a single board makes my jaw drop. Looks Like a brick.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


>



Very nice shot of your Gamma rig SJ got any more pics of it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> May he is like me....
> 
> To be honest, I have always been obsessed with multiple cards (xfire and SLI), I agree 100% that running one single powerful gpu will be the best way to go for both price and performance...but for some reason I would still rather run 2 cards If I were to buy a 5870 or a 480, I would eventually want to get a second I dont do it for bragging rights or a big e-peen, I just love to see 2 GPU's chill'in in a rig.



well if 5850's get cheaper I may well pick another one up. I miss my dual 4870 room heater


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice shot of your Gamma rig SJ got any more pics of it?



Yeah I've got a few other ones.

30 year old picture-esque





Before the 8800GT





Shortly after I got the case, sans any SATA cables because they slipped my mind


----------



## EvolvA (Nov 20, 2010)

h a x m o r said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> It's great to see fans of NZXT form a club thread and share their interests.  As a representative from NZXT, your support is greatly appreciated.
> We want to provide better services to our fans and customers, so we will expand our services by providing responses in forums other than our own.  I will be constantly checking the forum to answer any problems our consumers may have and comment on your builds/mods.  Feedback is always welcomed, whether they are good or bad.  This will help us improve our products and services for a better customer experience.





popswala said:


> I wrote an email last week to NZXT. My fan controller (fan 3 & 4) on my Phantom went out. I asked if there was a way of getting a replacement some how. Haven't gotten any response yet.



I had a very good experience with NZXT customer service with a problem on my Sentry LX fan controller, I hope that having a NZXT representative on the forum will help improve the service and, in this case, popswala.


----------



## gottistar (Nov 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> May he is like me....
> 
> To be honest, I have always been obsessed with multiple cards (xfire and SLI), I agree 100% that running one single powerful gpu will be the best way to go for both price and performance...but for some reason I would still rather run 2 cards If I were to buy a 5870 or a 480, I would eventually want to get a second I dont do it for bragging rights or a big e-peen, I just love to see 2 GPU's chill'in in a rig.




X2 bro...nothing like seeing 2 nasty cards in a gaming rig....its there for the taking, so use it 

BTW , here are some pics of my watercooling t77snapshot !!

The lid isn't shut properly, yeh  i know   ---plus  ive  added the extra fan for suction---so thats 3 fans in total i have sucking the heat out, the case fan, the internal WC unit fan, and the top one ive added----keeps thing nice and cool, 39 degrees idle on all day----ive added small rubber stoppers on one side of the WC unit to give 1 side height so it sits balanced..


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice


----------



## gottistar (Nov 21, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> very nice




yeh thanks mate


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry to sound ignorant...but why crossfire 2 4830's?? - surely a single 5850 or 5870 would be a better idea



Well, I've had them for 2 years now.  Before those cards existed.

Was waiting for the 5850 to drop to the price I though it should be, and the 6800s came out.

Now I'm waiting for the 6900s. Then hopefully they'll be a good choice for me to make.

But I agree.  It is time for an upgrade. 



t77snapshot said:


> May he is like me....
> 
> To be honest, I have always been obsessed with multiple cards (xfire and SLI), I agree 100% that running one single powerful gpu will be the best way to go for both price and performance...but for some reason I would still rather run 2 cards If I were to buy a 5870 or a 480, I would eventually want to get a second I dont do it for bragging rights or a big e-peen, I just love to see 2 GPU's chill'in in a rig.



It does seem more efficient to use a single card, and hoping a 6950 or 6970 will fit the bill.

But running two cards is just cool.  The 4830s are my first and only multi-card setup, and I was ecstatic that it worked.  It still seems cool to me.

So I may get one card for a while, but there's no guarantee I won't eventually get a 2nd one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2010)

gottistar said:


> X2 bro...nothing like seeing 2 nasty cards in a gaming rig....its there for the taking, so use it
> 
> BTW , here are some pics of my watercooling t77snapshot !!
> 
> ...



Sicks pics bro you should paint that wc unit white with white tubes, that would look clean. Btw, what are your temps like @ 100% load?




PopcornMachine said:


> It does seem more efficient to use a single card, and hoping a 6950 or 6970 will fit the bill,
> But running two cards is just cool.  The 4830s are my first and only multi-card setup, and I was ecstatic that it worked.  It still seems cool to me.
> 
> So I may get one card for a while, but there's no guarantee I won't eventually get a 2nd one.



Two cards are better then one I thing your 4830 with those Zerotherm coolers look awesome!


----------



## gottistar (Nov 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Sicks pics bro you should paint that wc unit white with white tubes, that would look clean. Btw, what are your temps like @ 100% load?





 I just finshed playn bad company for like 1 hour and my temps were no higher then 58 degrees ...


----------



## h a x m o r (Nov 23, 2010)

popswala said:


> I wrote an email last week to NZXT. My fan controller (fan 3 & 4) on my Phantom went out. I asked if there was a way of getting a replacement some how. Haven't gotten any response yet.



Popswala,
I hope that the service department has helped you out with this issue.  You should have received an email moments after your post as I have informed them.  If you find that the service is slow or unresolved, let me know and I'll check this issue out personally.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

h a x m o r said:


> Popswala,
> I hope that the service department has helped you out with this issue.  You should have received an email moments after your post as I have informed them.  If you find that the service is slow or unresolved, let me know and I'll check this issue out personally.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 23, 2010)

Heyy i got an phantom also 






















Soon more ofcourse


----------



## popswala (Nov 23, 2010)

That looks sweet. Good job on that. cable management is superb. If you have a work log or can make one. It can be added to that section. 

Whats that hole in the top mesh? Whats your system specs?


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 23, 2010)

I got a buildlog 

Look furter than ur nose friend 
DuaLLPhantom


----------



## popswala (Nov 23, 2010)

lol. I was focused on the pics and over looked that. checkin it out now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> Heyy i got an phantom also
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/171120101614.jpg
> 
> ...





k.3nny said:


> I got a buildlog
> 
> Look furter than ur nose friend
> DuaLLPhantom




Welcome to the club k.3nny 

That is an amazing Phantom mod and very original! I have added you to the list and also added your excellent project log to the OP. 

*list updated**


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 23, 2010)

u spelled my name wrong


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> u spelled my name wrong





t77snapshot said:


> TPU's Nzxt Project Logs:
> .
> Tempest- johnnyfive
> .
> ...



 ... seen!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> u spelled my name wrong





Techtu said:


> ... seen!



 thanks, fixed!


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 23, 2010)

Niiice


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> Niiice



cool.

Btw, why did you decide not to cut out the the bottom of the case for the 120.2 radiator? it seems like the stock holes would restrict the airflow greatly.


----------



## Driftking (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's mine:









As you can see, this is the NZXT Tempest Evo. Very good case I must say though fans are loud xD
Anyways, I'll try to upload better pics some time soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

can i get on the former owners list???

i had the Rogue

not much love to those i see 

will fetch pics of FB now 
















i later added another 5870 to the system, and the HX650w handled both oc'ed i7 920 and dual 5870s without sweating


more pics can be seen here http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=198437&id=765468496&l=3cceba00be


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can i get on the former owners list???
> 
> i had the Rogue
> 
> ...



I like the Rogue, and might have got one had they not stopped producing them.

Then they came out with the Vulcan, and that was the case for me.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 23, 2010)

why does nobody have the nzxt khaos case, that case even sexier than the phantom


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2010)

arnoo1 said:


> why does nobody have the nzxt khaos case, that case even sexier than the phantom



That case is a beast.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2010)

arnoo1 said:


> why does nobody have the nzxt khaos case, that case even sexier than the phantom



yep that is nice, but very expensive


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can i get on the former owners list???
> 
> i had the Rogue
> 
> ...



Ah yes the Rogue was a sweet little case. and your right Don, I need to make a "former owners list". I will do it when I get home from work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ah yes the Rogue was a sweet little case. and your right Don, I need to make a "former owners list". I will do it when I get home from work.



not only that, but also one of the very best regarding cooling for m-atx cases imo


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2010)

Driftking said:


> Here's mine:
> http://th07.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2010/280/8/3/83403c1d0d14a74cc829b12464166af4-d309bi8.jpg
> http://th06.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2010/280/c/e/ce89e4dec4353bd3e2548115750c6722-d309br4.jpg
> 
> ...



*list updated**

Nice rig Drift and welcome to the club! You have been added to the list...Can't wait to see more pics of your case.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> cool.
> 
> Btw, why did you decide not to cut out the the bottom of the case for the 120.2 radiator? it seems like the stock holes would restrict the airflow greatly.
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/081120101466.jpg



Ohh yeah i made an cut for it, i will make a picture of it soon. original wil NEVER fit


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is my Phantom


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> Ohh yeah i made an cut for it, i will make a picture of it soon. original wil NEVER fit



Good man



TotalChaos said:


> Here is my Phantom
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/71.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/68rrr.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/75xkx.jpg



Those first two pics look like the ones from their website  j/k, your rig looks sick!

we want MOAR!!!...don't be shy bro, crack that thing open and show us the goods.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 24, 2010)

took them with my Nikon P80, Phantom is not in use right now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

what case is that? its huge


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 24, 2010)

it was Sentey Arvina


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> took them with my Nikon P80, Phantom is not in use right now



Wow! I need a Nikon P80 then  I hate me current camera and hope to find a nice DSLR black Friday sale.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> Here is my Phantom
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/71.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/68rrr.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/75xkx.jpg



Man you take some really nice pictures. That's a slick Phantom you've got there


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 24, 2010)

if ya take enough there are always a couple diamonds in the ruff


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 24, 2010)

the P80 is point and click but a decent one 18x Optical zoom i believe


----------



## popswala (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to see more Phantoms. Esp black ones. I'm not alone in the Phantom section anymore and its growing. That rig looks sweet. Lookin forward to inside pics.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 24, 2010)

its disassembled no system in it currently


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 24, 2010)

ur modding it?


----------



## gottistar (Nov 24, 2010)

popswala said:


> Glad to see more Phantoms. Esp black ones. I'm not alone in the Phantom section anymore and its growing. That rig looks sweet. Lookin forward to inside pics.




yeh weldone , black does look decent...


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2010)

Just bought some goodies from johnnyfive (great seller btw).....pics will come soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)

mmmmh its getting wet


----------



## popswala (Nov 25, 2010)

I see a sweet rig becoming sweeter. Can't wait to see it done. Get some log pics.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)

but for it to be perfect the tubing should be black or orange lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but for it to be perfect the tubing should be black or orange lol



You guess it right bro I'm not using that white tubing (just for testing) I am getting Orange and Black for this one. Unfortunantly I cant find any solid Orange tubes, its all that UV crap. 

Well what do you guys think I should do: 

1. UV Orange only

2. Black only

3. UV *Orange* and *Black*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)

black only then

maybe see if you can get a small pice of orange just for testing

besides, you got so much orange on the inside so black will do me tinks


----------



## popswala (Nov 25, 2010)

hows orange tubing with that black anti kink coil wrapped around to accent it ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)

or vica versa, either would look great


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 25, 2010)

orange would be bomb


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> or vica versa, either would look great



Yeah I was thinking gloss black tubes with uv orange coils! 

here is the Orange tubing or the orange coils.

I will be cooling the cpu and two GTX285's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I was thinking gloss black tubes with uv orange coils!
> 
> here is the Orange tubing or the orange coils.
> 
> I will be cooling the cpu and two GTX285's



looks okay, dunno how it will look irl 

what rad are you gonna use for all that? id suggest a good fat triple or 2 duals


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks okay, dunno how it will look irl
> 
> what rad are you gonna use for all that? id suggest a good fat triple or 2 duals



Well I want everything internal so I will be running a 140.2 on top, 120.1 on the the back and one super thick 120.1 on the front. The Tempest isn't the best case for wc'ing but it's all I got.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmm that koolance radiator is the same as an magicool 

Great stuf u got there


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is another idea....I could scratch the two 120 rads, remove the hdd cage (move drive to top) and mount a 240 radiator on the front instead.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

i would do that, 2x dual rads would be good


----------



## M_X_M (Nov 27, 2010)

Heres my Apollo but im changing my motherboard and ram on Sunday YAAYY!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2010)

M_X_M said:


> Heres my Apollo but im changing my motherboard and ram on Sunday YAAYY!!
> http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/mateo_010/?action=view&current=SSPX0337.jpg



Sweet! Welcome to the club what Phenom are you running in there?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

fixed


----------



## M_X_M (Nov 27, 2010)

thank you


----------



## M_X_M (Nov 27, 2010)

Phenom 9500


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fixed 	http://img.techpowerup.org/101126/SSPX0337.jpg





M_X_M said:


> Phenom 9500



Nice little setup you have there M_X_M!


edit: your already in the club lol


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 1, 2010)

M_X_M said:


> Phenom 9500



welcome to the club M! now we need some inside shots of that rig!


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 1, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> That case is a beast.




if i had the money would have it already!xd but if i had one, i would have mod it so ther can be 10 expansion slot in the case, that is the only thing that is not right on that case, nand some nice mesh for the intake fans

but damn, that phantom is looking nice


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 1, 2010)

Phantoms are beasts!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guy's im rocking a NZXT Lexa S right now! I love the case this was my 2nd build that the first build had a raidmax tornado. This Lexa S is amazing compared to it. Well although their is a window sticker in it you all may not like im starting to enjoy this forum just as much as overclock.net and may be switching my folding teams


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 2, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen !


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pic's are uploading right now  I knew there was gonna be one of these responses!

EDIT: Here's your pics and it DID happen!

















That outdated ac freezer 7 is on it's way out as my h50 from THRiLL KiLL is on it's way in the mail! Also im trying to buy another 8800gts 512mb from another member on anandtech to sli my cards


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Pic's are uploading right now  I knew there was gonna be one of these responses!
> 
> EDIT: Here's your pics and it DID happen!
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/overview.jpg
> ...



Welcome to the club Josh I will add you to the list! 

Nice looking Lexa S you have there! I like OCN but TPU is where it's at. IMO you should sell your 8800 and use all that extra cash and buy a use GTX 2xx series card.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Already paid for the second 8800gts. Got it from a guy off here actually! H50 and sli'd 8800gts's are on there way!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

I made a small change to the clubs OP: 

*Member list is now in Alphabetical Order!*




Josh154 said:


> Already paid for the second 8800gts. Got it from a guy off here actually! H50 and sli'd 8800gts's are on there way!



Well thats cool! SLI is gonna look sweet in your rig. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 4, 2010)

After upgrade, h50 and corsair dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 4, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> After upgrade, h50 and corsair dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.



Very nice.  I'm becoming a fan of RAM fans, although I think more for aesthetic than practical reasons.

Yours looks very cool.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well thats cool! SLI is gonna look sweet in your rig. Post pics when you get it!




Oh i will forsure! Gotta wait for the h50 and the second 8800gts though! Ill be sure to get better pics next time too  Those were taken with my droid x but usually it only takes good pic's with flash on


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 4, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> After upgrade, h50 and corsair dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.
> 
> 
> [url]http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8067/s5033447.jpg[/URL]
> ...



*list updated**

_Welcome to the club spectrus77_

That is a sick Evo my friend, excellent c/m and I like the white cathodes on the white fans! Did you sleeve the cables yourself or have them custom done? (extensions?)


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks t77snapshot, this cables by nzxt extesions.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

i got a dirt cheap offer on a M59 with a ton of fans and a nzxt sentry 2 fancontroller for 40$ total

so that is whats gonna house my new rig


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2846.html

in galery


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i got a dirt cheap offer on a M59 with a ton of fans and a nzxt sentry 2 fancontroller for 40$ total
> 
> so that is whats gonna house my new rig



have fun with it, it is a nice little thing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> have fun with it, it is a nice little thing



oh i will  ordered a 24pin nzxt cable aswell, gonna get extensions for the rest of the cables wheni get money again


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 4, 2010)

Have fun building the damn sucker Don!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i got a dirt cheap offer on a M59 with a ton of fans and a nzxt sentry 2 fancontroller for 40$ total
> 
> so that is whats gonna house my new rig



Damn! That's a crazy good deal Don can't wait to see some pics.



spectrus77 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2846.html
> 
> in galery



Awesome! I will add it to the OP.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys got a question for all you NZXT case owners. Are the stock fan's any good? Im going to have mt h50 with ultra kaze 2000's as the rear intake and ill have my stock rear exhaust for a top exhaust along with the other stock 140mm. Then ill have the stock side intake running cool air into my 2 8800gts's and then the stock intake on the front bottom.

Is this gonna be a ok fan setup, and would it be worth it to upgrade all my fan's to something like this or some r4's?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys got a question for all you NZXT case owners. Are the stock fan's any good? Im going to have mt h50 with ultra kaze 2000's as the rear intake and ill have my stock rear exhaust for a top exhaust along with the other stock 140mm. Then ill have the stock side intake running cool air into my 2 8800gts's and then the stock intake on the front bottom.
> 
> Is this gonna be a ok fan setup, and would it be worth it to upgrade all my fan's to something like this or some r4's?



I'm running those Xiggy fans on my H50 intake and side panel right now. The Xig fans move a lot air but IMO are kinda loud. The stock Nzxt fans are decent and I believe they use a sleeve bearing which can over time cause an annoying sound (or at least that's what my stock Nzxt fans did,)


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Those look pretty sweet! How about a dark shot? How do those fans illuminate? Also why did u take off your fan filter on the side intake?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn! That's a crazy good deal Don can't wait to see some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I will add it to the OP.



yeah cant wait to get it all together, should have MB, cpu, ram, gfx's and case by monday/tuesday

then gotta order psu, HD, monitor, and KB tuesday, so byt firday the latest it should be together


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah cant wait to get it all together, should have MB, cpu, ram, gfx's and case by monday/tuesday
> 
> then gotta order psu, HD, monitor, and KB tuesday, so byt firday the latest it should be together



Be sure to post some pic's after its all put together!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Those look pretty sweet! How about a dark shot? How do those fans illuminate? Also why did u take off your fan filter on the side intake?



I dug up a couple pics of the xig fan for ya.....quality not so great, but you get the idea I took the filter off for more air flow.














(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah cant wait to get it all together, should have MB, cpu, ram, gfx's and case by monday/tuesday
> 
> then gotta order psu, HD, monitor, and KB tuesday, so byt firday the latest it should be together



Damn! so you have another whole new build in the works uh?


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/orangeglow3.jpg



Pure. Sex.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I dug up a couple pics of the xig fan for ya.....quality not so great, but you get the idea I took the filter off for more air flow.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/orangeglow3.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Xigfan_cls.jpg
> ...



nah, a few things happened so had to sell what i had, but its starting to get better so im putting together a rig again


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, a few things happened so had to sell what i had, but its starting to get better so im putting together a rig again



Nice to hear the good news!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you 

i got a nice offer from KieX on these things

EVGA 3xSLI board, yes the ugly one :shadedshu
golden i7 920 D0
3x1gb ram
2xgtx-275s

all for a very good price.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Does taking the fan filter off actually allow for that much more airflow? Im thinking I need to do this when I get my second 8800gts cause those things are gonna be smuggled together and could use the airflow they can get


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Does taking the fan filter off actually allow for that much more airflow? Im thinking I need to do this when I get my second 8800gts cause those things are gonna be smuggled together and could use the airflow they can get



changing the fan would yield better results


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> changing the fan would yield better results



yeah im sure it would but this is a easy free thing to do that would help out a little bit


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> yeah im sure it would but this is a easy free thing to do that would help out a little bit



yep true but can be slightly dangerous if you have pets or small kids around. it really helps keeping dust out too


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Im the youngest kid in our family at 16  and there is a dog but he doesn't come in my room and my pc isn't on the floor


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> yep true but can be slightly dangerous if you have pets or small kids around. it really helps keeping dust out too





Josh154 said:


> Im the youngest kid in our family at 16  and there is a dog but he doesn't come in my room and my pc isn't on the floor



The stock filter that came with my Tempest is really dense and blocks the air a lot. I dont need it that much because this room doesn't produce much dust. Having the pc off the ground helps a lot too. You can always use a wired fan grill if your worried about safety.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah thats about what my stock fan grill looks like too except mines black. Do you think it's worth it to upgrade all my fans in the case though? I love my lexa s i don't see any reason to switch to a different case. 

I've been thinking about modding it for a 360 up top also as the xspc rasa 360 kit is $150 and thats not too spendy. I measured it out and the rad would fit in between the top 5.25 bay and then i could just run a rad grill up top.

Oh and one more thing i want to do is change the color theme. I see to much black and blue or black and red so i wanna change it up. I really like your black and orange but its just a bit too bright for me, something like black and green. All green cm r4 fan's with some white cathadoes would be pretty sweet i think


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 6, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> After upgrade, h50 and corsair dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.
> 
> [url]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/3205/s5033441.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



man thats clean!!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 6, 2010)

Here was my build thread for my rouge 

 0 Kelvin 5.0


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just looked at that thread and it looks sweet forsure! Great job on the mods!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah thats about what my stock fan grill looks like too except mines black. Do you think it's worth it to upgrade all my fans in the case though? I love my lexa s i don't see any reason to switch to a different case.
> 
> I've been thinking about modding it for a 360 up top also as the xspc rasa 360 kit is $150 and thats not too spendy. I measured it out and the rad would fit in between the top 5.25 bay and then i could just run a rad grill up top.
> 
> Oh and one more thing i want to do is change the color theme. I see to much black and blue or black and red so i wanna change it up. I really like your black and orange but its just a bit too bright for me, something like black and green. All green cm r4 fan's with some white cathadoes would be pretty sweet i think



Does your Lexa come with 140mm fans on top? if so I would just keep them and just replace the side fan (get more CFM on those cards) The stock fans usually run at low rpm's to reduce on acoustics, but do not move much air. 

I would love to see a modded Lexa S with a 360 radiator The XSPC kit is a good starter water kit, but maybe later down the road you should invest in a better pump to improve performance.

Black and green would look sweet! Have you decided how the layout would be? like would you paint only certain parts or the whole chassis? Might I add one small thing...what ever color you decide on you should change the LED's to that color. Here is an example: I built a "Green theme" Apollo for a friend and re-soldered in green leds instead of blue on the front bezel. (see pic)






stock photo:


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would probably just leave the whole inside black and not mess with the factory paint but just accent it with all green led's and some green cathadoes most likely. So not going to extreme but just changing the accented color.

My lexa s came with 1 140mm up top and has room for another 140mm or 120mm. My h50 will be here tomorrow and im going to throw the other 120mm up top and have my h50 as a rear intake.

Yeah i was thinking that about the xspc kit also, the 360mm rad wouldn't be bad and the rasa block is good, i could just get a different pump and res later on down the road. I just need to come up with the funds for a rasa kit and a 360mm rad grill. I have all the tools now or could easily come up with them 

I would definitely change the front led's to green also. The only reason i threw my blue cathadoes in was cause the stock side fan and the front bezel has all blue led's.


----------



## popswala (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmmm. Haven't heard anything about my replacement fan controller for my phantom yet. It's been a few wks now. Wondering if its been forgotten.

Hey sanpshot, Hows your wc project coming along?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

popswala said:


> Hmmm. Haven't heard anything about my replacement fan controller for my phantom yet. It's been a few wks now. Wondering if its been forgotten.
> 
> Hey snapshot, Hows your wc project coming along?



I bought the wrong size tubing and ran out of money Have to wait till Friday before I can buy the right size tubes.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I bought the wrong size tubing and ran out of money Have to wait till Friday before I can buy the right size tubes.



That sucks man  What do you all have for your wc setup? Everything but tubing?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> That sucks man  What do you all have for your wc setup? Everything but tubing?



yes


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well shoot! Just go get some tubing at a local hardware store or something to get the loop put together till you can order some fancy orange tubing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

can i haz join?

should get the last bits in 2 days 

M59


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can i haz join?
> 
> should get the last bits in 2 days
> 
> ...



looks good, i will show mine in a few days

and my brothers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

nice ^^

ordered modular psu, and a decent aircooler until i get the last money so i can get some sort of watercooling

and a 24" monitor and KB, still need my headset or some speakers, but ill live


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice ^^
> 
> ordered modular psu, and a decent aircooler until i get the last money so i can get some sort of watercooling
> 
> and a 24" monitor and KB, still need my headset or some speakers, but ill live



Cool can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can i haz join?
> 
> should get the last bits in 2 days
> 
> ...



*list updated**

Nice lil' sneak peak of your new M59 Is that a passive cooler on the first card?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

dunno how great cable management i will be doing, i checked the backside, and there isnt really much room lol

guess im gonna use a few hundred zipties 

yes its a 275, but not passive, i just had to remove the triple fan shroud thingie, the card wouldnt fit inside the case with that on, and without it, it will only fit the topslot due to the coolers heatpipes being so long :shadedshu

and today i ordered 
24" monitor
a decent aircooler to get me by till i get some watercooling parts together
750w modular chieftec psu
new mousepad
that should be here in 2-3 days


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dunno how great cable management i will be doing, i checked the backside, and there isnt really much room lol
> 
> guess im gonna use a few hundred zipties
> 
> ...



Damn that's a bummer, I didn't know the m59 was that small.

But hey congrats on the new hardware bro! What cpu cooler and monitor are ya getting?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

im just getting a  cheap hyper 212+ to hold me over till i can go water

and i got this one http://benq.dk/products/LCD/index.cfm/page/specifications/product/1098

for 180$ which is cheap here


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Those don't look like too bad of choices and the 212+ is a great little cooler to hold you over! I just got my h50 in the mail today actually! Im about to tear the rig apart and install it right now  

It looks as if my 8800gts has gone haywire with usps.. It was shipped from georiga on the 2nd usps priority insured and delivery confirmation. It was in sioux falls which is where i live on the 4th, and then on the 5th it said it was back in gerogia. The original sender hasn't gotten the package back yet but boy am i glad he got insurance. USPS SUCKS.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dunno how great cable management i will be doing, i checked the backside, and there isnt really much room lol
> 
> guess im gonna use a few hundred zipties
> 
> ...



good PSU choice mate


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Those don't look like too bad of choices and the 212+ is a great little cooler to hold you over! I just got my h50 in the mail today actually! Im about to tear the rig apart and install it right now
> 
> It looks as if my 8800gts has gone haywire with usps.. It was shipped from georiga on the 2nd usps priority insured and delivery confirmation. It was in sioux falls which is where i live on the 4th, and then on the 5th it said it was back in gerogia. The original sender hasn't gotten the package back yet but boy am i glad he got insurance. USPS SUCKS.



Damn sorry to hear about usps not shipping your card:shadedshu But hey you got your H50!!! Now I want you to really take your time on the cable management when you install the cooler. Might as well since your taking it apart right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

was the only one with 80+bronze and under 100£ with 750w and modular 

so i think its good, allthough a bit bummer, 2 hours after i ordered it, a HX1000W showed up in the demoshop

the demoshop is a shop for rma'd stuff, stuff where the box is beaten up, and such, with 2 yrs warranty and all just for 30% or less than new price


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh yeah! I got the h50 installed now and i am seeing over a 12C drop in temps! Woohoo! The only thing is, its a frickin pain in the but to install in the rear. I had to move my 140mm to the front exhaust up top and the 120mm to the rear. The rad sticks up behind the 120mm and barely clears, i had to mount the 38mm ultra kaze on the outside of the case  It's the only way i could get it to work, and i have the yate pulling air through the rad on the inside of the case.

I can't get the side panel on though because of the fan in the back. So out comes the dremel and im gonna dremel a little notch in the side panel so i can go ahead and slide the panel right around the fan. 

I need to get one of them fan guards for the rear fan forsure though! Plugging and unplugging USB devices could be VERY painful with a 2000rpm ultra kaze!

Don't worry pics WILL be coming, im configuring my folding clients to fold for TPU  Just about to go dremel the side panel quick!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well i promised pics didn't i?  So far i have cut the notch out of the side panel to fit around the fan in the back, now i need to remove part of the little circular bar running across the top as that is hitting the rad and fan on the side and now allowing me to close the case. Tomorrow i will also dissassemble the PC and cut out the rear mesh as im sure thats hurting airflow!

Other than those couple mod's to get the h50 working in my lexa s i am definitely satisfied with my temp's im getting on the h50 and i love my lexa s still 

Here's them pics!
Main setup,





Top exhaust,




Tight fit




Better shot of the tight fit,




Rear intake,





Let me know what you all think! Also is it worth it to cut out the back mesh? I need to order a fan grill forsure anyways so if i do want to sell the case in the future i could just throw the fan grill on there.

Oh and the pic's were taken with my DROID X. I managed to get the camera setup a little better this time and i think they look great


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 8, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Well i promised pics didn't i?  So far i have cut the notch out of the side panel to fit around the fan in the back, now i need to remove part of the little circular bar running across the top as that is hitting the rad and fan on the side and now allowing me to close the case. Tomorrow i will also dissassemble the PC and cut out the rear mesh as im sure thats hurting airflow!
> 
> Other than those couple mod's to get the h50 working in my lexa s i am definitely satisfied with my temp's im getting on the h50 and i love my lexa s still
> 
> ...



There it is, sweet Josh

Man is that a tight fit or what! I cut the back mesh out of my case when I installed my H50 and I think it helped the air flow dramatically (less chance of dust build-up). I'm just curious why you had to cut the side panel lip to fit around the rear fan? I was able to still squeeze the lip behind the fan with it still secured rather well. I was thinking you could mount the back fan on the inside, but then you couldn't run that top 120mm fan due to it's close clearance.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> There it is, sweet Josh
> 
> Man is that a tight fit or what! I cut the back mesh out of my case when I installed my H50 and I think it helped the air flow dramatically (less chance of dust build-up). I'm just curious why you had to cut the side panel lip to fit around the rear fan? I was able to still squeeze the lip behind the fan with it still secured rather well. I was thinking you could mount the back fan on the inside, but then you couldn't run that top 120mm fan due to it's close clearance.



Yeah im thinking im forsure gonna cut out the back mesh. It just seems like it would flow so much better without that right in front of the rad. I need to drop my temps like 2C and i will be very happy  Yeah i could mount it on the inside but i want the top 120mm exhaust and then if i mounted it on the inside the rad would be centimeters away from my mosfet cooling and i would think the rad would pass on heat to the copper fins and i don't really want that! 

Yeah i tried getting it to work on the back lip but the bottom wouldn't clear the bottom screw on the fan as it goes through the back and into the rad and it wasn't wide enough so i just dremeled out a notch for it and it fits good now! Tomorrow i'll be sure to get some more pics after cutting out the back mesh and hopefully USPS finds my card and gets it delivered to me!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey, quick question. How hard is it to take the front panel off a lexa s? Im getting ready to take the rig apart so i can cut out the back fan mesh but i kinda wanna take the whole thing apart.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 8, 2010)

bottom of the front, just pull it firmly


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bottom of the front, just pull it firmly



Got it thanks  Just cut out the back fan mesh right now gonna clean it up and throw a little shot of some flat black paint to cover up the ugly silver


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Got the back mesh all cut out, masked it off and threw down some satin black on the edges that weren't black anymore! Looks good now! It's not a perfect cut out but i can definitely tell a difference in airflow coming through. It makes soo much more sense to have the air push straight into the rad and now go through that mesh garbage first.

I'm having troubles with windows right now and im so sick of microsoft right now..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

ZOMG


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ZOMG
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101209/003.jpg



the CPU pin will fit, take out the graphics cards and route it under i have the same PSU,Case, Pin location and run SLI so i can confirm it can fit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

i know  was just too tired to do anything today, gonna do a full makeover this weekend


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know  was just too tired to do anything today, gonna do a full makeover this weekend



good for you mate


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

def, and gonna do some chop chop in the case too, need to make the fanless card fit with the fans that came with the cooler lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ZOMG
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101209/003.jpg



Is that the new 24" in the backround.....your lazy c/m frightens me..


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys! Got the second 8800gts today! Got everything installed and man SLI looks sweet! I need to do a little cable managment on the new pci power and then throw the rig together! Im pumped! This is my best rig i've ever had now i would say!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Is that the new 24" in the backround.....your lazy c/m frightens me..



sorry man 

yes its fucking nice  24" compared to 15.6" = win

was effin annoyed about the hd cage hitting the graphics card

so






victim


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^Nice Don! that is a lot better, now your case looks like it can breath.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

its not good at all lol, but atleast the card with the ac extreme is cool  almost 30c celcius lower than the other

thinking about making a cover for the bottom area and the bay area, so you only can see the mb and gfx's


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

*It fits yeeeeeeah!*

The 2x140mm Koolance fits! but barely...I wont be able to easily swap ram if needed. Me thinks the Tempest Evo is a little bit taller


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

well if the RAM works fine then theres no reason for changing them haha

gonna be nice when all that water comes together


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

That looks awesome! Now where's the rest of the wc parts?!

I managed to get my 8800gts's in today also


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> That looks awesome! Now where's the rest of the wc parts?!
> 
> I managed to get my 8800gts's in today also
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/sli.jpg



YES! those look sweet josh Do you have a full shot of your rig? We never got a good look at it. Now that your running SLI, lets see those overclocks and benchmarks.


I will be making a separate project log thread on the water build soon. 

EDIT: here is my Project Log


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm what would you like benchmarks? I haven't really OC'd the GPU's much just the shader clock as im a folder  I just played some BC2 and i can tell it's WAY better! I don't really have any benchmarking software either. The games i have are 
-battlefield bc2
-metro 2033
-dirt 2
-Left 4 dead 2
-call of duty 4 Modern Warfare
-Counter Strike Source
-Team Fortress 2

I don't have many games but if their is any benchmarking software in any of those games id be happy to run them  I can also download 3dmark06 and such to grab some quick numbers. I had ran 3dmark06 at 3.6ghz on cpu and one 8800gts and i had barely broke 15k. I guess i could run it again after SLI 

I need to add a fan or something throwing the air from the 8800gts away from the rear of the case with the h50 right above it. My buddy took apart his old microwave and it had a 120x38mm metal fan case with plastic fan blades that runs off 120v. This thing throws some serious amount of air! I should get that from him plug it in the wall have that as a push fan and my ultra kaze as a pull and then take the yate and have that push all the hot air away from the case so the h50 get's cool air!

Im not having any issues with my h50 though. In IBT after 20 passes at 3.6 i max out at 71C. Prime never goes above 65C and the max ive seen it folding or any other tasks is 60C.

Let me know some good benchmarking software and i'll be sure to get it for ya  Also i need to do just a wee bit more cable managment then it's time to bust out the camera for some better shots than the droid


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is a 3dmark06 benchmark with the 8800gts. I gained about 2.5k to 3k on my 06 score. Im looking for some other benchies right now to run  Oh and ill be stuck inside for a bit as were getting swamped with snow tonight and tomorrow with 40mph winds and blizzard like conditions so ill be sure to reroute that cable and get some pics of the case and setup!

EDIT: Here is a heaven benchmark. It's nothing amazing but hey its better than a single gpu config!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guy's well had some spare time tonight re route that last cable and here's some pics! Check out the ghetto modded sli bridge. Didn't like the green so sharpie came and fixed that! Zip tied my north bridge fan on, cut out the rear mesh and cut around the fan to fit side panel on. Loving my NZXT! I wish i had $45 right now so i could buy a m59 and get a $10 MIR off the egg! So $35 shipped and i could move the p4 system into that!

Overall case with cards in SLI 





Ghetto modded NB fan 




Lovely h50




Rear mesh cut out between fan and rad




Cut i had to make to fit around fan




Purtyyy lights 





What do you all think of it? Feedback is greatly appreciated whether it's  good or bad! I definitely wan't to change up the color combo i know that. Not digging the blue anymore and red is too over used. I really like the look of white cathadoes and led's to be honest but then i need some green r4's!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking good man.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking good man.



Thanks man! I need to re-route that 8-pin under the mobo i hate looking at it wrap up through there. I also need to pick up another 8800gts or 8800gt and run SLI and have that as a phsyx card when gaming, and then have 18k worth of PPD in 3 cards that cost me about $150-160 

Oh and how are my ghetto modded NB fan? It actually works really good!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

you WILL need a bigger psu for 3x 8800s 

750w good quality


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you WILL need a bigger psu for 3x 8800s
> 
> 750w good quality



Yeah i know that, im probably cutting it really close right now with my ocz 500w. Another 8800 wouldn't be a bad idea though would it? I don't need dx 11 and i don't care about power consumption


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

not if you can get it dirt cheap

idk how much they produce each?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not if you can get it dirt cheap
> 
> idk how much they produce each?



66W each


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

meant PPD

but nvm

66w is VERY little, you sure thats right? thought it was around 100W 

and then theres amp usage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thanks man! I need to re-route that 8-pin under the mobo i hate looking at it wrap up through there. I also need to pick up another 8800gts or 8800gt and run SLI and have that as a phsyx card when gaming, and then have 18k worth of PPD in 3 cards that cost me about $150-160
> 
> Oh and how are my ghetto modded NB fan? It actually works really good!



Would you be interested in a 8800GT?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm possibly. I'd most likely need a different PSU though. Would i be able to set up the 8800gts and have the gt as a phsyx card? I have the slot on my mobo. Also for a card to be a phsyx card do i need a bridge on all three cards? If so that won't work.

My gts's get about 6k PPD so a gt should get a decent amount of PPD


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guy's well had some spare time tonight re route that last cable and here's some pics! Check out the ghetto modded sli bridge. Didn't like the green so sharpie came and fixed that! Zip tied my north bridge fan on, cut out the rear mesh and cut around the fan to fit side panel on. Loving my NZXT! I wish i had $45 right now so i could buy a m59 and get a $10 MIR off the egg! So $35 shipped and i could move the p4 system into that!
> 
> Overall case with cards in SLI
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/2010-12-12_02-31-01_971.jpg
> ...



Damn your new cable management job looks so much better. With the Lexa S you shouldn't have any problems routing that 8 pin behind the mobo tray either. White cathodes would look sick bro! Gotta show off your SLI fo sho.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm possibly. I'd most likely need a different PSU though. Would i be able to set up the 8800gts and have the gt as a phsyx card? I have the slot on my mobo. Also for a card to be a phsyx card do i need a bridge on all three cards? If so that won't work.
> 
> My gts's get about 6k PPD so a gt should get a decent amount of PPD



yes you can run that as a physx card by itself

no bridge needed


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn your new cable management job looks so much better. With the Lexa S you shouldn't have any problems routing that 8 pin behind the mobo tray either. White cathodes would look sick bro! Gotta show off your SLI fo sho.



Yeah definitely! Now i just need to find some white cathodes and just run them with my inverter i already have now and run that 8-pin behind the mobo and it would be real nice 



(FIH) The Don said:


> yes you can run that as a physx card by itself
> 
> no bridge needed



Hmm that would actually work then! Id need to do something to exhaust all that hot air though! 

I think i actually need to change up my h50 to a exhaust, when folding now on both gpu's and my cpu my core temp goes up like 12-15C and thats most likely cause the cards exhaust out the back and the h50 sucks in all hot air. 

Im actually getting 18k PPD right now on the rig, im scoring 6.5k PPD on 353 point work units on each 8800gts  another 8800gt would be sick and having that as a phsyx card and two 8800gts's in sli would work great!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meant PPD
> 
> but nvm
> 
> ...



66w for green edition and 72W for the normal, i would love to provide a link but i cant remember the site it was from


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

seems about right, 8800GT was 100w i think, the gts is newer version,


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm my gts's only pull in 72w each?!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm my gts's only pull in 72w each?!



exactly, 100W your thinking of is nvidias TDP ratings, mostly junk....


----------



## popswala (Dec 15, 2010)

I finally got the replacement fan controller for my Phantom. Swapped it out and it works. Yeaaaa! It came with all the wires attached. Sweet. Now my case is back to normal. My builds put on hold for a bit tho. Things came up and all my funds are going else where at moment. Once things are back on track I'll finish the build. It sucks cause I was soo looking forward to seeing it complete and saying to myself "job well done" lol.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sweet good to know you got a working one now! Yeah thats a bummer man  It always feel's really good to complete a build! I built my first rig at 15 and man did that feel good


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, a very hurried picture of my new HD 6950!!!!!!!!!!! 

It runs very quiet and cool.  Still testing, but had to put up a pic. 

As you can see, it was too long for the top PCI-E slot due to the ECO hoses. So I've got it in the 2nd.  No problem.

I'm very excited.  Didn't know where to post, so I thought I'd put it here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

huge card is huge! 

Very sweet looking rig though!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> huge card is huge!
> 
> Very sweet looking rig though!



It's huge alright.  I'm going to have to work on a new cpu cooling solution if I ever get a 2nd one.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice rig man! What case is that?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Nice rig man! What case is that?



That's my Blue Vulcan! 

You can see what it looked like before here:  The NZXT Case Clubhouse - Page 15

Took out my 4830CFX for the 6950. Hopefully I'll have some better new pics soon.


----------



## KieX (Dec 17, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> Ok, a very hurried picture of my new HD 6950!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It runs very quiet and cool.  Still testing, but had to put up a pic.
> 
> ...



Wish H70 had long hoses like that ECO. Can only fit a 460 on lowest slot on mine.

Q: Are you using the ECO in a pull or push configuration? I found I get really nice results pushing the air from side intake to the front of the case.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> Wish H70 had long hoses like that ECO. Can only fit a 460 on lowest slot on mine.
> 
> Q: Are you using the ECO in a pull or push configuration? I found I get really nice results pushing the air from side intake to the front of the case.



Yes. I added another blue fan to push with the stock fan pulling out the front.

Not sure if it improved cooling that much, but I needed another blue fan there.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice. I left the stock fan colors. Orange just looks very nice

(plus i overdid blue on a previous rig and never want to go back those crazy times)


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Nice. I left the stock fan colors. Orange just looks very nice
> 
> (plus i overdid blue on a previous rig and never want to go back those crazy times)



is that why you love my case...because it's Orange and black? haha j/k 

Btw, Poppcorn.. your Vulcan is looking better and better.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> is that why you love my case...because it's Orange and black? haha j/k
> *snip:



Yes, but that's only one reason


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys, haven't had much activity here so i thought id give a update on my side.

I sold the q6600 and p7n sli platinum to xbones, and then i sold my corsair xms2 to a dude over at overclock.net. Was bidding on a i7 920 D0 last night and won it!  The profit i made from the 775 rig bought me the chip so i need to come up with about another $300 to finish the build. 

Well im trying to sell my m2000 for $100 shipped right now. Haven't made a thread here on TPU but will do so if i don't get a response from the other guy who is interested today. So that leaves me to come up with another $200. Im getting a $50 egg gift card from my aunt for xmas so there i need to come up with $150. My sister said she's giving me $50-100 cash for xmas so thats either $100 or $50 that i need to come up with. I was gonna put $30 into my itouch so i can resell it for about $100. 

So i think i pretty much have all the funds covered. Right now it's just waiting till after xmas and i get some cash to fix some things and sell them.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn josh sounds like your making plans for an epic new rig. I was saving up for an i7 or Xeon build myself but unexpected bills popped up. Anyway have you decided to upgrade you gpu's as well? Or just run your 8800's with the new hardware.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha i wish i could upgrade the gpu's right now  Oh yeah the new build should be pretty sweet! Im thinking about going with this board and this ram.

That should look pretty sick in the lexa! One thing though, i definitely am very sick of the blue. Green would look good but for some reason im feeling red with this build. So i need to order some red led's for the front bezel and for the side fan. What size led's do i need? I've never really looked into this but im a master at soldering by now i would say. Year's of RC cars you get pretty good at this 

Think about it im already dreaming of it. Lexa s with red front bezel led's red led side fan, no cathadoes yet but a slight dim of red in the case with a h50, two top white exhaust fans, black mobo and black ram. All black interior with a red and black OCZ PSU.

Dam my epeen just got hard!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys, managed to order a mobo today. I bought a full retail asrock x58 extreme motherboard for $80 shipped! Just need some ram now and were good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, managed to order a mobo today. I bought a full retail asrock x58 extreme motherboard for $80 shipped! Just need some ram now and were good!



I have one stick of DDR3 that I would send you, it's a 1GB but not sure if you can do anything with it.  Not only that, it's not in my possession now either.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have one stick of DDR3 that I would send you, it's a 1GB but not sure if you can do anything with it. Not only that, it's not in my possession now either.



Ehh it would be enough to get me going until i can order some ram but since it's not in your posession it doesn't really do much


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have one stick of DDR3 that I would send you, it's a 1GB but not sure if you can do anything with it.  _Not only that, it's not in my possession now either_.



Have you been sipp'in on too much eggnog CP


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Dec 24, 2010)

Bumping here about t77s greenthemed build of an Apollo Case...



t77snapshot said:


> The Apollo build is finished! I built this rig for a client and he wanted a green themed Nzxt Apollo. He is 15 and his parents bought him a piece of crap Dell only a year ago and since he is a huge rpg gamer the dell couldn't really handle what he plays. I recommended most of these parts according to their budget and it resulting in a massive upgrade from what he had before. This kid was so stoked So here it is, tell me what ya think?
> 
> The final result made for a stunningly beautyful "NZXTGreenThemedCase" me like very much, GJ man!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Dec 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Have you been sipp'in on too much eggnog CP





1GB sticks are soo retro 

I wouldnt accept to get that ramstick handed over to me for free  no offense m8 

We should all be educated enough to know that filling all of our RAM banks do take a performance hit & lets take for example my own mobo that has 4 Banks now occupied by 2 sticks of 2GB each (4GB are ideal on an AMD platform unless youre photoshopping or something extremely memory dependant, but for gaming & everyday workload its good to go).

If I want to upgrade my RAM then most people would say "buy another 2x2GB kit" but then all my banks would be filled (+ they may or may not be compatible for various reasons that I dont bother writing about, but google is your friend if you want to know more) & I will have to decrease my overclock becourse of the increased powerdraw of having 4 energyhungry memorymodules (the toll is very heavy, not like double the powerdraw its way way more & the mobo have trouble with handling it except for some higher end ones with a huge pricetag but the toll is there yet).

So I say I would sell my 2x2GB kit & buy a new 2x4GB kit instead & keep my overclock @ peak performance, ofcourse there is more to say about this subject & I have my own preferences + I can admit to have wrong when I are proven so...

Wow I sure rambled a lot now  (I didnt realize it until now) anyhow I wrote whats were in my mind at the moment take it or leave it & now ill leave yall with a Merry Christmas folks.

//Dog


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

WOOOOT! CPU heatsprearder has a bit of TIM on it but i'll clean it up and take a sexy pic of it  Came with full retail packaging and original recepit directly from intel so i can RMA in the future if needed


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

excellente...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow i set my droid to macro mode for that last shot and wow it picked up great detail on everything. That stuff to the left of the processor is some dried up wood glue i tried picking off. My desks right now are a joke but i already seen a box that came from UPS that had a 3 peice L desk for xmas so will open that tomorrow


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Wow i set my droid to macro mode for that last shot and wow it picked up great detail on everything. That stuff to the left of the processor is some dried up wood glue i tried picking off. My desks right now are a joke but i already seen a box that came from UPS that had a 3 peice L desk for xmas so will open that tomorrow



wood glue?!  use thermal paste next time mate, there is no substuite which works nearly as good!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> wood glue?!  use thermal paste next time mate, there is no substuite which works nearly as good!



Haha that wasn't wood glue for my CPU! Was fixin the desk


----------



## Artu (Dec 25, 2010)

have anyone tried a maximus III gene with cm v6gt in a nzxt vulcan?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Dec 25, 2010)

Artu said:


> have anyone tried a maximus III gene with cm v6gt in a nzxt vulcan?



Nope but I would like some Vulcan genes in my bloodstream, then I would be like awesomest Maximus 

//Dog


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 26, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Haha that wasn't wood glue for my CPU! Was fixin the desk



thank god, thought you were insane too


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 31, 2010)

*sneaky peeky...*

Quick shot of my project on the Tempest, gloss black tubes with Orange coils.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Quick shot of my project on the Tempest, gloss black tubes with Orange coils.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/orangecoiltubes.jpg



Got that thing finished yet?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Got that thing finished yet?



haha no I was gonna buy a third radiator then slap it all together, but then I found out the rad I wanted wouldn't fit on the back because of the top Koolance rad. So today I decided to finish the official loop. I just have to re-cable manage the case and then I will be done.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> haha no I was gonna buy a third radiator then slap it all together, but then I found out the rad I wanted wouldn't fit on the back because of the top Koolance rad. So today I decided to finish the official loop. I just have to re-cable manage the case and then I will be done.



Well post some pics when you get it all done! Ill post some pic's up of my rig once i get my ram


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

My Tempest EVo has coming next week..... Before I'm going back home.. yahoo.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 1, 2011)

That's awesome man, new case in the new year. Can't wait to see the build..


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

Me as well can't wait to see my new look of my machine, stay tuned, I will update if i got my case soon..


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Me as well can't wait to see my new look of my machine, stay tuned, I will update if i got my case soon..



Cool! Evo's look like great cases if i can find on on a sale and manage to have some extra money i need to buy one for my spare rig.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2011)

I've had a good New Year's Day.  In addition to making it through another year, I finally figured out how to mount my CoolIT Eco in the top 120 fan bay of my Vulcan.  This means I can now get a 2nd 6950 and do crossfire again...If I need to. 

Hope to get some new pictures up soon.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 2, 2011)

Some quick pictures.  Don't know why I never though of putting the radiator itself in the top fan bay.  Didn't know how I was going to secure it there since it didn't line up with the fan holes, but didn't need screws.  It is held there by the sides of the fan bay and the force of the hoses.  It's not going anywhere. 

The fan doesn't line up on it, but instead is sitting on the legs of the heatsink with some double sided tape on top.  Seems to working fine so far, and let me move the video card into the 1st slot without the hoses in the way.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good! Is the vulcan smaller than the lexa? That case looks incredibly cramped compared to my lexa s.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 2, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Looks good! Is the vulcan smaller than the lexa? That case looks incredibly cramped compared to my lexa s.



Yes.  It's a micro-ATX case. Definitely a challenge to work with, but worth it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

Post some pic's up of the whole thing


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 2, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Some quick pictures.  Don't know why I never though of putting the radiator itself in the top fan bay.  Didn't know how I was going to secure it there since it didn't line up with the fan holes, but didn't need screws.  It is held there by the sides of the fan bay and the force of the hoses.  It's not going anywhere.
> 
> The fan doesn't line up on it, but instead is sitting on the legs of the heatsink with some double sided tape on top.  Seems to working fine so far, and let me move the video card into the 1st slot without the hoses in the way.
> 
> ...



That is pretty sweet Popcorn! but my concern is about how you mounted the rad? even if it doesn't line up with the fan holes you should still be able to use screws/ washers through the mesh holes. That would be a shame if something well and damaged hardware, even if it's highly unlikely you never want to find out.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Some quick pictures.  Don't know why I never though of putting the radiator itself in the top fan bay.  Didn't know how I was going to secure it there since it didn't line up with the fan holes, but didn't need screws.  It is held there by the sides of the fan bay and the force of the hoses.  It's not going anywhere.
> 
> The fan doesn't line up on it, but instead is sitting on the legs of the heatsink with some double sided tape on top.  Seems to working fine so far, and let me move the video card into the 1st slot without the hoses in the way.
> 
> ...



turn the CPU block around, will make mounting eaiser


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 2, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Post some pic's up of the whole thing



Yeah I love the idea of the Vulcan micro ATX case! Would make a perfect LAN case. Here are some shots of erocker's Vulcan>>>>

 The NZXT Case Clubhouse


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dude! Those cases look sick! Im thinking i need to build a mATX rig for LAN's in that case


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's my earlier posts with the crossfire 4830s.

 The NZXT Case Clubhouse

Those cards were short enough to allow the ECO tubes to pass to the front.  But the HD6950 seems like those two put together.

Now the radiator is on top, which I didn't think was possible.  Going to remove it and try different mount, but I really do think it's secure this way.  Those tubes are incredibly strong and rigid.

Couple more new pics.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love that top pic! It look's so good! What are you using for a camera?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 3, 2011)

Canon EOS Rebel XT with Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens. Not the best for low light, but it's my favorite because it gives such wide views and allows different angles.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Have no clue what any of that means  I need to start getting into this stuff more.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2011)

oh off topic but i have got the  Canon EOS Rebel XS with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS, I am looking at a canon EF 28-80mm nonIS lens for £40 should i buy it?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh off topic but i have got the  Canon EOS Rebel XS with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS, I am looking at a canon EF 28-80mm nonIS lens for £40 should i buy it?



 I have no clue on these prices, i'd wait for someone who knows something about cameras better than me


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh off topic but i have got the  Canon EOS Rebel XS with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS, I am looking at a canon EF 28-80mm nonIS lens for £40 should i buy it?



I haven't been keeping up on these things lately.  A quick look shows me that lens only has limited availability as used, and goes here for around $70 to $100.  So I'd say that is a fair price.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

*Bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Tempest is complete









































*The Cable Management:*





















Thanks for watching


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Breathtaking...truly a work of art !


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Build looks absolutely amazing bro! You have a 120mm rad in the front intake also correct?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that's some hot stuff


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for everyone's comments it is greatly appreciated!



Josh154 said:


> Build looks absolutely amazing bro! You have a 120mm rad in the front intake also correct?



thanks bro! Yeah it's a XSPC RX120 radiator with two Noctua's in a push/pull.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 4, 2011)

@t77snaphot..

*Bloody Hell mate! Look sexy and much much SEXY!!!*


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> My Tempest is complete



That is very NIIIIICE. 

Congrats on a good job.


----------



## EvolvA (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought your tempest was imposible to improve but I was wrong, it's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 15, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Me as well can't wait to see my new look of my machine, stay tuned, I will update if i got my case soon..



Any updates on your new Tempest Evo yet? can't wait to see some pics Huskie!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Any updates on your new Tempest Evo yet? can't wait to see some pics Huskie!




yup i've got HIM. progress at the moment.. stay tuned... ill post some pics..

Over all 3Rads 
HERE:

hope you like it:
front
With my baby pictures behind









Back





Side Window









Top Inside:





Left side























A bit messy with showing all cables. im not a good cable hiding, But I'm a good cable MAKER in my Company..


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 15, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> yup i've got HIM. progress at the moment.. stay tuned... ill post some pics..
> 
> .
> .
> ...




Well, I need to tidy up my cables too.  Going to do that this weekend.

I assume the fans for your top radiator are on the top of the case pulling out?

Just don't see them in these pics.

Thanks.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 15, 2011)

> Well, I need to tidy up my cables too.  Going to do that this weekend.
> 
> I assume the fans for your top radiator are on the top of the case pulling out?
> 
> ...


#


*Yup the two 140mm fans are still there on the top of rad to pulling out the bad air from rad.. sorry i didn't take the picture... *


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 15, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> #
> 
> 
> *Yup the two 140mm fans are still there on the top of rad to pulling out the bad air from rad.. sorry i didn't take the picture... *



That's cool. 

It looks like a real nice case.  Not too big, but gives you lot's of options like all NZXT cases.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the tempest evo a full sized case or is it a large mATX? It look's much larger than my lexa s. 

Oh quick question, the led's on the fans on front panels are all 3mm right? Im gonna swap over to a red color scheme i think 

Anyways heres some pics with my 1366 build now


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 15, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> yup i've got HIM. progress at the moment.. stay tuned... ill post some pics..
> 
> Over all 3Rads
> HERE:
> ...



NICE bro, your tempest looks sweet. I'm glad all the rads fit! what are temps like in the new case...any improvements?



Josh154 said:


> Is the tempest evo a full sized case or is it a large mATX? It look's much larger than my lexa s.
> 
> Oh quick question, the led's on the fans on front panels are all 3mm right? Im gonna swap over to a red color scheme i think



No the Tempest is a larger mid-tower ATX case, the Lexa S is a regular sized mid-tower case. I know that the Tempest front bezel led's are all 3mm, I dont know about the Lexa S though. When I modded the Apollo case it had 5mm leds on the front.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> NICE bro, your tempest looks sweet. I'm glad all the rads fit! what are temps like in the new case...any improvements?
> 
> 
> 
> No the Tempest is a larger mid-tower ATX case, the Lexa S is a regular sized mid-tower case. I know that the Tempest front bezel led's are all 3mm, I dont know about the Lexa S though. When I modded the Apollo case it had 5mm leds on the front.



all temps are goes down my cpu temp is 17c-20c IDLE 35c full loads.. everything is changed in this case THe EVO is good case for me..

Yes all rads are fitted on my new case, i was really really shocked when i was opened the box. comparing to my previous tiny casecom 6788... hahaha.. thanks!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 16, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> NICE bro, your tempest looks sweet. I'm glad all the rads fit! what are temps like in the new case...any improvements?
> 
> 
> 
> No the Tempest is a larger mid-tower ATX case, the Lexa S is a regular sized mid-tower case. I know that the Tempest front bezel led's are all 3mm, I dont know about the Lexa S though. When I modded the Apollo case it had 5mm leds on the front.



Yeah, i took one out and it's a 3mm. Im thinking that there all 3mm.

Are the fan led's 3mm or are they 5mm as well?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah, i took one out and it's a 3mm. Im thinking that there all 3mm.
> 
> Are the fan led's 3mm or are they 5mm as well?



The fan led's should be 5mm, if your going to buy replacements make sure you get the true color (clear capsule, not color shaded) ones, they are much brighter and look a lot better.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 16, 2011)

Think this site is legit for some led's?

Idk what im doing yet though. I may just get some yates and paint the fan blades white and run red cathadoes. I have no clue


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for adding me!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2011)

Just an FYI to you NZXT guys, the NZXT Alpha is going on sale on newegg for $34.99 after $15 MIR, with free shipping. But only from 10AM- 12:59PM PT. 






NZXT Alpha Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just an FYI to you NZXT guys, the NZXT Alpha is going on sale on newegg for $34.99 after $15 MIR, with free shipping. But only from 10AM- 12:59PM PT.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/474e5d22.jpg
> 
> NZXT Alpha Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case...



Nice!! This was my first choice when I wanted to build a gaming pc a few years ago. Back when I knew very little about computers, at the time this case was $80 and the Tempest was $110. For thirty bucks more I had to go with the larger case and I am glad I did. 

 Thanks Rad_Ed for looking out.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got light room today and played around with it a little bit. Managed to get the old camera from my parents. It's a Cannon Powershot A4000 from about 2004  It's like 3.2mp but honestly it has more adjustments and i think they look just as good or if not better than my droid x. I can still use my rents new digital camera which is a lot nicer. Im pretty happy with this though 

Adobe lightroom 3.3 is pretty nice but dang is it confusing if you've never used something like it.







I'll setup a little photo booth thingy here and take some real nice pic's of my case soon


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 18, 2011)

sweet pic


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> sweet pic



Thanks man, anyone got any tips for settings and what not on my camera for taking some case shots?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Im pretty happy with this though
> 
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/IMG_3235.jpg



_It was a dark and stormy SLI..._


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> _It was a dark and stormy SLI..._



Hey man, these card's are a storm! I love these card's and see no need to upgrade yet. After i upgrade my monitors most likely i'll need to upgrade my cards then  But for now these things are beasts and my 3dmark06 score is higher than another members 6870 scores


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey man, these card's are a storm! I love these card's and see no need to upgrade yet. After i upgrade my monitors most likely i'll need to upgrade my cards then  But for now these things are beasts and my 3dmark06 score is higher than another members 6870 scores



DUAL G92 FTW 

ill take some shots after my biology exam


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 18, 2011)

More NZXT goodness on sale today. I'd be all over this one if I had the cash. 






NZXT HALE 90 HALE90-650-M 650W ATX 12V v2.2, EPS 1...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 18, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/081.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/079tht.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/093.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/015gjg.jpg



I like the red and black color scheme! if you plan on sticking with it then I recommend you change the blue led power/fan controller buttons to red, that would look sick!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I like the red and black color scheme! if you plan on sticking with it then I recommend you change the blue led power/fan controller buttons to red, that would look sick!



Shucks that's what i was planning on doing with my lexa s! Oh well i seen how it look's and me likey 

Also what case is that? It's not a phantom is it?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

that is a phantom


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> that is a phantom



Ahh, i like those cases a lot! I'd preferably go with the white, but it's getting very common anymore. The black look's great also though!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

Dream system White Phantom + 850W HALE90 PSU + 2x 1gb 6970 + AMD Hexacore/Octocore Bulldozer CPU + 4/6GB Corsair DDR3 RAM + Asus Xonar DX + 60GB SSD + 2x1TB Western Digital Caviar Black

then maybe do a white WC setup


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Dream system White Phantom + 850W HALE90 PSU + 2x 1gb 6970 + AMD Hexacore/Octocore Bulldozer CPU + 4/6GB Corsair DDR3 RAM + Asus Xonar DX + 60GB SSD + 2x1TB Western Digital Caviar Black
> 
> then maybe do a white WC setup



With some white tubing and that would be sick! Im really looking forward to bulldozer. Im glad i held off on sandy bridge, and honestly i couldn't be happier with my 920 at the moment. Hopefully bulldozer can hurry up, but i would rather have them take there time and get it right and blow sandy bridge away, but then they need to remember that IVY bridge is coming real soon after there release. So they need to release it accordingly so that it beats sandy bridge, so more users switch to amd and then they can make some cash on that, then once IVY is released is where amd shines with there budget stuff.

But yeah, once bulldozer comes out and i see some benchies, i'll hopefully build a new system with a phantom, or possibly NZXT will have something else out by then?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been thinking about that, also planning on a red 200mm top exhaust 


t77snapshot said:


> I like the red and black color scheme! if you plan on sticking with it then I recommend you change the blue led power/fan controller buttons to red, that would look sick!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> With some white tubing and that would be sick!



hey how old are you? you must be like 15-18 to be speaking like that?

yeah ive already started saving cash for bulldozer, got about £150, cant wait till i get a full time job in the summer, imma try earn atleast £2000 before University


i cant wait for their new cases!!!!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> hey how old are you? you must be like 15-18 to be speaking like that?
> 
> yeah ive already started saving cash for bulldozer, got about £150, cant wait till i get a full time job in the summer, imma try earn atleast £2000 before University
> 
> ...



Yeah im 16. I race motocross and it's a term widely used in that sport so thats where i get it from 

I've been applying at a few places around here so i can build some dedicated folding rigs and what not.

Is there any pics or anything on there new cases yet?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

Motorcross  great sport
not yet, but after the last few releases (Lexa S. M59), im assuming they got top notch stuff coming up


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Motorcross  great sport
> not yet, but after the last few releases (Lexa S. M59), im assuming they got top notch stuff coming up



I would assume so also


----------



## popswala (Jan 18, 2011)

Nzxt has been doing pretty good with there latest stuff. I've been liking alot of it. I find it funny that one day I bought 40 white LEDs to daisy chain then two days later the sleeved led cable kit popped up on here. There taking my ideas lol. I think they put mic's in there stuff and is listening to me lol. 

It sucks this lousy economy put my build on hold. Then new and better stuff is coming. I'm tempted to let a few things go to switch to newer. I was really looking forward to the build I had going. Wanted to see what I can get out of it. This was my first attempt at a serious build after all the reading and practicing mods I've been doing. O well I guess. Hopefully I get another shot at it. I enjoy doing it and hope to make it a paying hobby.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 20, 2011)

*Planning to run dual loop WC. Got this morning XSPC Single 5.25" Acrylic bay combo Reservoir with pump inside... and also NZXT Sleeved LED KIT 2mtrs..

Stay tuned*


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 20, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> *Planning to run dual loop WC. Got this morning XSPC Single 5.25" Acrylic bay combo Reservoir with pump inside... and also NZXT Sleeved LED KIT 2mtrs..
> 
> Stay tuned*



I'm somewhat interested in a kit like this myself.  Looking forward to see how it works for you.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 20, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I'm somewhat interested in a kit like this myself.  Looking forward to see how it works for you.



i hope this weekend  have a free time to do this.. Cheers


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 22, 2011)

*New EVO has been transformed with nzxt sleeved kit and Dual loop.. with a new set up of WC. I love the water passing through on the xspc reservoir bay... my cpu temp goes down with 12c idle.. my 5770 sapphire was 27c idle mode..

PICS HERE: 
*


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 22, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> *New EVO has been transformed with nzxt sleeved kit and Dual loop.. with a new set up of WC. I love the water passing through on the xspc reservoir bay... my cpu temp goes down with 12c idle.. my 5770 sapphire was 27c idle mode..*


*

Thanks very much for the great pics. I know nothing about water cooling except what I have seen and read on forums like this.

I am very intrigued by the bay resevoir/pump combo.  Might be perfect for my vulcan if I can find room for radiator(s).

It looks like you have a 2nd loop and hoses going to something in the lower front of the case.  Perhaps another radiator?

I would appreciate more details on your configuration so that I can convince myself to take the plunge into a real water setup. *


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 22, 2011)

Rig look's great man! Now sleeve that psu


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks very much for the great pics. I know nothing about water cooling except what I have seen and read on forums like this.
> 
> I am very intrigued by the bay resevoir/pump combo.  Might be perfect for my vulcan if I can find room for radiator(s).
> 
> ...



hi there thanks for the comment. You're right the hoses in the lower front is going to 120mm rad then straight up to combo reservoir on the drive bay in front of the case then from reservoir straight to my gpu block then SB chipset. that's the *1st loop*.. *2nd loop* from ek combo reservoir hoses going to 120mm rad at rear then NB chipset straight up to CPU block then passing through to 2x120mm rad on top then straight down to PUMP..


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> *New EVO has been transformed with nzxt sleeved kit and Dual loop.. with a new set up of WC. I love the water passing through on the xspc reservoir bay... my cpu temp goes down with 12c idle.. my 5770 sapphire was 27c idle mode..
> 
> PICS HERE:
> *



Damn! there is a lot going on there...AWESOME! Your tempest is look'in good Huskie, what load temps do you get on that 5770?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 23, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn! there is a lot going on there...AWESOME! Your tempest is look'in good Huskie, what load temps do you get on that 5770?




Thanks man! 
HERE:





IDLE mode

then 35-36c full loads


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Thanks man!
> HERE:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/temps.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice! 36c is pretty good with those clocks


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 23, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Thanks man!
> HERE:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/temps.jpg
> 
> ...



damn thats cool, i cant even get that as my Idle temps on air


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 23, 2011)

I recently converted to the NZXT brand (coming from a modded white HAF 922). I now own an NZXT Phantom and boy I am impressed. For the past 2 days, I am amazed how it is easy to cable manage due to the conveniently placed routing holes. The built-in fan controller is a blessing. Now I am no longer bound by any allegiance to the Cooler Master clubhouse.... (just kidding: I'm still gonna mod my other case to look even better). Here are the pics of my recent acquisition: Hope you all like it.

PS.
If the look grows old on me, I'm going to mod it maybe in about a week...hehe
Also, can I be a member of this case club


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 23, 2011)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> Now I am no longer bound by any allegiance to the Cooler Master clubhouse.... (just kidding: I'm still gonna mod my other case to look even better).





I watch this thread too dude. 












Lucky I like NZXT cases and T77's club quite a bit, so I don't really care. It's not like it's some huge deal anyways.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2011)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> I recently converted to the NZXT brand (coming from a modded white HAF 922). I now own an NZXT Phantom and boy I am impressed. For the past 2 days, I am amazed how it is easy to cable manage due to the conveniently placed routing holes. The built-in fan controller is a blessing. Now I am no longer bound by any allegiance to the Cooler Master clubhouse.... (just kidding: I'm still gonna mod my other case to look even better). Here are the pics of my recent acquisition: Hope you all like it.
> 
> PS.
> If the look grows old on me, I'm going to mod it maybe in about a week...hehe
> ...



*list updated**

Welcome to the club Kaiser Kraus The Phantom is a sweet case and I have seen many mod to this case, the options are endless due it's size. Don't be shy...crack that side panel open and show us the goods?


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Lucky I like NZXT cases and T77's club quite a bit, so I don't really care. It's not like it's some huge deal anyways.



Sorry....I didn't intend to sound disrespectful. Always has and always will be CM member at heart . I still have my CM 690 advance and especially my white HAF 922. It happens that I was looking for a larger case with more cable management options. 

to T77...

Thanks for letting me join this growing club of yours. Here are the insides of my "Tron" case. Hope you like it....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 24, 2011)

Kaiser Kraus. I was kidding, don't worry dude. Your new case looks great by the way. 

How did you mount the H50 in the 5.25 bays like that?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kaiser, your case looks great! How are temps with your h50 as a intake like that? I'd be curious to know how you mounted that in the 5.25" bay as well


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like the White Phantoms


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> I really like the White Phantoms



Agreeded, the phantom's are one of my favorite cases out right now!


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Kaiser, your case looks great! How are temps with your h50 as a intake like that? I'd be curious to know how you mounted that in the 5.25" bay as well





Radical_Edward said:


> Kaiser Kraus. I was kidding, don't worry dude. Your new case looks great by the way.
> 
> How did you mount the H50 in the 5.25 bays like that?



Thanks for the praises. 

Regarding the mounting of my H50, I used a coolermaster 4in1 device module. I flipped it and put a push-pull fan config on it. Pretty novel by the way....

Here is a pic of it...






Regarding the my temps inside the case...(after playing a solid 3 hrs of Battlefield: Bad company 2), here is a log of it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 25, 2011)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> Thanks for letting me join this growing club of yours. Here are the insides of my "Tron" case. Hope you like it....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/6.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/7.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/8.jpg




Wow that is a beautiful build my friend! everything from the cable management to the h50 mod! I like that little cover over the psu unit, what was it originally? you should paint it gloss white like the case.


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 25, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow that is a beautiful build my friend! everything from the cable management to the h50 mod! I like that little cover over the psu unit, what was it originally? you should paint it gloss white like the case.



Thanks.... I'm planning to paint that as well. Its a mod that I used in my HAF 922 build but I think it would look better inside the Phantom. Now only the cables need sleeving....hehe


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Jan 26, 2011)

Well my life in this Club were sadly shortlived as I now have moved on to another rig-upgrade that includes a new case (Fractal Design Define R3 Titanium) to house my compononents...

I simply couldnt resist the beaty&performance of the case & my Apollo has served me well during its rather long lifespan of roughly half a decade but its starting to show its age in form of scratches on the side window + other various defects.

So I guess Ill say see ya laterz instead of goodbye.

& sends a special greeting to t77 for his warmingly welcome when I joined teh club, BIG thx m8

//Dog


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 29, 2011)

*TPU's NZXT Cases For Sale:*

OP Update*

_sno.lcn _has an Nzxt Vulcan for sell, check it out


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 29, 2011)

Im planning to sell my whole system but my decision is not final... think think think... I indeed a lots of money... huhuhuhuhuhu..


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 29, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Im planning to sell my whole system but my decision is not final... think think think... I indeed a lots of money... huhuhuhuhuhu..
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/_DSC2321.jpg



damn already??? you just built that thing!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 29, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> damn already??? you just built that thing!



i dunno im just confusing what happened????


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 29, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> i dunno im just confusing what happened????



uh, Have you been drink'in?.............


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 29, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> uh, Have you been drink'in?.............



nope i went to work from night shift. just got home at 7:45am here. 

i need deniro really really needs....


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 29, 2011)

i've got to go.... sleeping time... have another work tonight last night of work... goodbye my nzxt...


----------



## j.col70 (Jan 30, 2011)

hi guys, i have a NZXT Hades, have no pics yet, but will stick some up soon.
so join me up.

nice case, but i have a couple of little gripes.

with the side fan on, the HSF clearance is only about 130mm.
i needed cpu cooling more than case cooling, so i removed the side fan, and stuck a Tuniq Tower 120 in there instead.
my cpu temps dropped nearly 20.C from the intel stock cooler 

also only comes with 1 top exhaust fan, this didn't really bother me as i had a spare 120mm fan laying around.
but even with the stock cooler fitted, a 25mm fan would not fit in the rear top exhaust, 
as you can see in the pic below i stuck it below the gpu

paint has that orange peel texture to it, but i still think the case is good 

edit. this is an old pic, so i need to take some new ones


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 31, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> hi guys, i have a NZXT Hades, have no pics yet, but will stick some up soon.
> so join me up.
> 
> nice case, but i have a couple of little gripes.
> ...



*list updated**

Welcome to the club _j.col70_ We can't wait to see some new pics of your Hades, it looks pretty cool! how did you mount the 120mm fan to the pci-e slots?


----------



## j.col70 (Feb 1, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *list updated**
> 
> Welcome to the club _j.col70_ We can't wait to see some new pics of your Hades, it looks pretty cool! how did you mount the 120mm fan to the pci-e slots?



hi t77snapshot
 if you look, it was an m-atx board, so the fan is below it.
the pci slot covers are a wire mesh type.
i just got a couple of small wood screws and screwed through the mesh into the fan casing.
it sounds dodgy, but it was easy to do,

since then though i got a dfi board that is atx, so i have had to take it out 
and i noticed my gpu temps have crept up since 
i will try and do some new pics soon.


----------



## Dave65 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey all I just got a NZXT TEMPEST EVO,was looking for a cheap second case for one of my Folding rigs,but wow I liked it so much I put my main rig into it..It is so much quieted than my HAF 922..The cable management will take some work to get it where I want it but i like the quality feel to it and the filtering on the fans and all black inside..My ASROCK P67 EXTREME 6 looks cool in it,grey over black..
Anyways just wanted to say hey...Cheers


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 3, 2011)

Dave65 said:


> Hey all I just got a NZXT TEMPEST EVO,was looking for a cheap second case for one of my Folding rigs,but wow I liked it so much I put my main rig into it..It is so much quieted than my HAF 922..The cable management will take some work to get it where I want it but i like the quality feel to it and the filtering on the fans and all black inside..My ASROCK P67 EXTREME 6 looks cool in it,grey over black..
> Anyways just wanted to say hey...Cheers


*
list updated**

Welcome to the club Dave We are glad to have you here! I would love to see how well your ASrock board looks in your new _Tempest Evo_...post pics if you got em?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2011)

T77, change the M59 owner from me to CaptainSaveAHo

I gave the case to him and he loves it!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> T77, change the M59 owner from me to CaptainSaveAHo
> 
> I gave the case to him and he loves it!



No problem, I will put you in the "Former Case Owners List" thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Dave65 (Feb 3, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *
> list updated**
> 
> Welcome to the club Dave We are glad to have you here! I would love to see how well your ASrock board looks in your new _Tempest Evo_...post pics if you got em?



Will do,still doing some tidying up inside..Want it to look its best


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say HEY!  Got my Phantom in last night, looking stylish can't wait to put parts in.  I'll post some pic's of my Rogue tonight.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2011)

Updated*

I put up larger pictures of the cases on the OP. So now you can actually see them because before they were super tiny.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 21, 2011)

Just added 200mm CoolerMaster Megaflow side panel fan.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 21, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> Just added 200mm CoolerMaster Megaflow side panel fan.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/020.jpg



I've had one of those on the side of my vulcan for a while now.  Nice fan.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> Just added 200mm CoolerMaster Megaflow side panel fan.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/020.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/053.png



Nice!!!! More red added to your black Phantom looks good. Have your temps decreased much?


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 21, 2011)

Idle with fans on low RPM, high RPM drops things 4-6c except the HD which never gets hot in the first place. CPU is oc'd from 3.2 to 4.0 GHz


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn! Those are sweet temps tc.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 21, 2011)

this room ambient is about 20-23c which helps


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 25, 2011)

I am thinking about adding a bit of red paint to my Phantom and have a photoshop mock up. what do you think of the color for the mesh areas





or darker red like this





or this


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> I am thinking about adding a bit of red paint to my Phantom and have a photoshop mock up. what do you think of the color for the mesh areas
> 
> or this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/044b.jpg



I think the darkest red would look nice! The led fans would drown out on the lighter red mesh right? Have you thought about painting more then just the mesh? check out k.3nny"s log of his paint job. He painted some trimming of the case to blend in with the mesh and it looks really nice! If you did something like that with your black and red scheme that would looks sick.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 26, 2011)

who knows, might to look at paint colors this weekend


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2011)

3rd pic, is ace...


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm gonna be building a rig for my brothers girlfriend tomorrow! When finished I will post some pics of the final build. She is going to be super stoked because she is a gamer and her old pc is a P4 HP junk in a box. We had a budget limit of $900 and only went over by 5 bucks!

Specs:

*NZXT M59* mid-tower case
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz AM3
EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR GTX 560 Ti 
ASUS M4A88T-M AM3 880G board 
CORSAIR 650TX power supply unit
Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB
G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB (2 x 4GB)DDR3 
Rosewill RNX-N250PC wifi card
ASUS sata 24X DVD Burner


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm gonna be building a rig for my brothers girlfriend tomorrow! When finished I will post some pics of the final build. She is going to be super stoked because she is a gamer and her old pc is a P4 HP junk in a box. We had a budget limit of $900 and only went over by 5 bucks!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



I'm sure your brother will be walking around with a big shit eating grin the morning after you guys give her the new rig... 

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm gonna be building a rig for my brothers girlfriend tomorrow! When finished I will post some pics of the final build. She is going to be super stoked because she is a gamer and her old pc is a P4 HP junk in a box. We had a budget limit of $900 and only went over by 5 bucks!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



I have a M59 And i really liked! Good spec's!

When ever i get the upgrade itch i move my computer parts to the M59 for a few months then move back to the tempest this helps me not spend to much money. and it fills like a new build each time



TotalChaos said:


> I am thinking about adding a bit of red paint to my Phantom and have a photoshop mock up. what do you think of the color for the mesh areas



I like the second picture looks sweet!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, pics are up! I didn't have a chance to do any benchmarks or overclocks today. We still need to get a decent cpu cooler because this stock one is crap, but other then that everything is running smooth. Enjoy!

Specs:

*NZXT M59* mid-tower case
AMD Phenom II X4 *955* 3.2GHz AM3
EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR *GTX 560* Ti
ASUS M4A88T-M *AM3 *880G board
CORSAIR *650TX* power supply unit
Western Digital Caviar Black* 640GB*
G.SKILL *Ripjaws 8GB* (2 x 4GB)DDR3
Rosewill RNX-N250PC wifi card
ASUS sata *24X* DVD Burner 















*peekaboo!*







































*Vader's Rig*


----------



## drewnibrow (Mar 6, 2011)

^ nice pics of the build


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, nice build. I'm sure your brother's GF liked it too. Congrats man


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2011)

drewnibrow said:


> ^ nice pics of the build



Wow heeey what's up bro, post those 3Dmarks here when you get em?

Everyone, this is my brother right here! Nice to see you on TPU


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 16, 2011)

So, here's my new challenge.  I have this NZXT Vulcan here: 






And some newly acquired liquid cooling equipemnt here:






My goal is to water cool the CPU, IOH, and GPU with the following.

XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Kit
Koolance CHC-122 (MB) Liquid Cooling Chipset Block
EK Radeon HD 6970 VGA Block
An extra 4' of PrimoChill PrimoFlex Tubing

Never done water cooling before. My ECO is good, but I need cool my 6950.  It gets real hot and noisy when gaming.  So it's time to get wet for real.

Anxiety tells me to do it all at once, but common sense tells me to do the CPU first and move on.  I have no experience in draining and refilling a system like this, so it's a little unnerving.

My current plan has the radiator mounted on the back and the resevoir/pump in the lower front of the case.

Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## spectrus77 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello everybody, at the request of t77snapshot, photos on my tempest evo. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Mar 17, 2011)

^Spectrus77...Beautiful build, very impessive .....

**+*


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 17, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> So, here's my new challenge.  I have this NZXT Vulcan here:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/vulcan/VE_0011.jpg
> 
> ...



This is going to be interesting because the Vulcan is a tiny case. I see you got the XSPC Rasa kit, very nice! My only beef with your choice is that Feser coolant crap. I would recommend Distilled water with PT nuke Biocide. UV coolant does look really cool with uv cathodes but produces a lot of oxidation and other chemical build up within the loops. I can't wait to see some progress.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 17, 2011)

Hiya nzxt clubers, planning to replace two fans on of my tempest evo. I Want to put fans with brigther led. I Dunno which fan should i get. Blue led

Not mentioning two fans on top. So sorry


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 17, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> This is going to be interesting because the Vulcan is a tiny case. I see you got the XSPC Rasa kit, very nice! My only beef with your choice is that Feser coolant crap. I would recommend Distilled water with PT nuke Biocide. UV coolant does look really cool with uv cathodes but produces a lot of oxidation and other chemical build up within the loops. I can't wait to see some progress.



Thanks.  Still building up my nerve. Probably get started this weekend. And space will be a challenge.

I knew I would get some flak for the fesser fluid, but I want it to be blue. 

I did get a free kill coil.  Got to learn the hard way I guess. 



HUSKIE said:


> Hiya nzxt clubers, planning to replace two fans on of my tempest evo. I Want to put fans with brigther led. I Dunno which fan should i get. Blue led
> 
> Not mentioning two fans on top. So sorry



I use Antec TriCool LED.  They are 3 speed adjustable and have bright blue lights.  Or red, or green.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 17, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Hello everybody, at the request of t77snapshot, photos on my tempest evo. I hope you enjoy.



That FinePix AX200 takes good pic's! nice build!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 17, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks.  Still building up my nerve. Probably get started this weekend. And space will be a challenge.
> 
> I knew I would get some flak for the fesser fluid, but I want it to be blue.
> 
> I did get a free kill coil.



You could always get uv solid or uv transparent blue tubing?


----------



## spectrus77 (Mar 19, 2011)

C'mon guys, who like there's a vote ok? Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2959.html


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 20, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> C'mon guys, who like there's a vote ok? Thanks
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2959.html



I updated your case mod gallery in the OP.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got changes rig now from water to air. i had enough to ran WC.. my tempest evo has transformed....


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 20, 2011)

^^^ ooooooooooh yeeeaahhh! Pics pics pics pics pics pics?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

Later later later later............


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 20, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/IMAG0176.jpg
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/IMAG0172.jpg



Your flash is way intense...but that cooler is so sick.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> You could always get uv solid or uv transparent blue tubing?



I'm starting not to like this blue fluid.  Of course if I weren't such a rookie I probably wouldn't be having trouble. And when this stuff leaks it stains blue.

I had a fitting on the CPU that just wouldn't tighten right, so had to replace it.  But some fluid leaked down into the CPU mounting.

Do I need to make sure this is completely dry?

And if I change fluids, you mean plain old distilled water I can get at the grocery store?  Certainly will be a lot cheaper than this Fesser stuff.

Perhaps I should start a seperate thread.  Think I'm going to have a lot of questions.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 21, 2011)

*@Popcorn:*

Yea I would wait for it to completely dry before powering up the hardware, even though they say it's not 100% conductive. 

You can use regular distilled wayer from the grocery store as long as it's the pure and not "drinking" type. You can actually buy professonally processed distilled water and that stuff is better then the store bought distilled water. 

I recommed a water cooling project thread, or search the wc sections on TPU. There are ton of guys here that are willing to help others with the wc'ing needs.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 22, 2011)

****op update****

New Case Review of the new H2 case by Nzxt has been added to the OP! You can check out the the review here.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 27, 2011)

not on the op?
newest case??


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> not on the op?
> newest case??



Yeah it's under "TPU's NZXT Case Reviews!", and your right, I need to update the newest case pic/ link...thanks.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 28, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah it's under "TPU's NZXT Case Reviews!", and your right, I need to update the newest case pic/ link...thanks.



i saw it there, i meant under newest case


----------



## gottistar (Mar 29, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Hello everybody, at the request of t77snapshot, photos on my tempest evo. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> [url]http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7548/dscf0470o.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4504/dscf0468k.jpg[/URL]
> ...



That looks awesome, who would ever think so much black could look so good...


----------



## spectrus77 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello everybody, I took on Sunday to give the PC a spring clean, as if this were not enough, I decided to take a photograph, only saved one picture, below. AFF







Fuji Finepix AX200


----------



## lantonis (Apr 29, 2011)

*My moded Phantom*

Hello people. I once got an email from your page to post my Phantom once it was moded. So i did the mod and now its ready for post Enjoy and tell me if u like it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone here have a Phantom? Is it a good case? Any problems? I was thinking about getting one and using it for my next build, but I wanted some input, and thought that y'all might know.


----------



## sniviler (Apr 29, 2011)

Finally finished the window on my Phantom


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

lantonis said:


> Hello people. I once got an email from your page to post my Phantom once it was moded. So i did the mod and now its ready for post Enjoy and tell me if u like it.



_Welcome to the club, I added you to the list!_

Sick window mob lantonis and your cable management is clean. Did you sleeve the psu cables yourself?



sniviler said:


> Finally finished the window on my Phantom
> 
> View attachment 41904



Very nice window work on your rig bro


----------



## lantonis (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought the nzxt pre sleeved cables so i didn't have to sleeve anything I will soon add my new watercooling aswell, i cant wait


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 30, 2011)

NZXT should sell that side panel as an accessory.


----------



## TotalChaos (May 3, 2011)

1st coat


----------



## t77snapshot (May 3, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> 1st coat
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/021b.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/022b.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/023a.jpg



Ooooo how exciting, I can't wait to see the outcome of this...


----------



## TotalChaos (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure I am going to like it but time will tell. These things just happen when you find 2 full spray cans of chrome buried in the basement.


----------



## sniviler (May 3, 2011)

looks good, i'm thinking of modding a phantom for my wife, gonna go yellow and black .


----------



## TotalChaos (May 3, 2011)

I think that will look nice


----------



## TotalChaos (May 3, 2011)




----------



## sniviler (May 3, 2011)

try this for the pin strips http://www.testors.com/products/136581 or you could mask it and spray it.

chrome doesn't look bad =]


----------



## sneekypeet (May 3, 2011)

The H2 arrived at my house yesterday, hopefully I will get some pics int he next day or two to pron this thread up a bit


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2011)

*T77 is going Intel!*

Got my new hardware and I'm about to begin my rebuild either today or tomorrow. I want to thank Paulieg for the sweet deal and I am excited to see how she overclocks.

specs:

Asus Maximus III Formula
Intel i5 655K cpu
HyperX 2133 ddr3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2011)

ooooooh yeah


----------



## TotalChaos (May 4, 2011)

looks sweet should be a smokin' rig


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2011)

thanks guys

_@ TotalChaos_

your Phantom is look'in sweet with the vent mod!


----------



## TotalChaos (May 4, 2011)

thx bro


----------



## TotalChaos (May 15, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (May 15, 2011)




----------



## t77snapshot (May 16, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/019.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/017.jpg



Very nice progress TC! I like that you left the front vent black and painted the trimming instead. First black/ silver Phantom that I have seen. Looks awesome


----------



## TotalChaos (May 16, 2011)

it was silver but i didn't like it


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2011)




----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110530/DSC01976.jpg



Thanks for posting peet! so how quite are is this case? and are the temps decent?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2011)

Case only has the 3 fans...if you fill the hard drive bays, things can get a touch warm. When I looked at it, I left the trays in and only installed on drive. Cooling is sufficient, but not top end, as the speed of the fans are like 1200RPM. 

Damn thing is quiet as a mouse!
To really tell how loud the case was I had to set the fan controller to position III and turn the Swifty air cooler down so I could tell what noise was what.

Only issue I had was aligning the screw holes for the expansion cards. Seems its tweaked a bit out of square and makes you really force the rear panel in to get the thumbscrews to line up with a card.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone seen this?

for some insane reason i like it


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 6, 2011)

thats but ugly unless you are a girl, then it might be cool


----------



## EvolvA (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it's ugly even for a girl, unless the girl likes Hellow Kitty or something like that...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2011)

OK fella's! Im back in the club! NZXT Vulcan here!

This is not mine but shots of the case


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK fella's! Im back in the club! NZXT Vulcan here!
> 
> This is not mine but shots of the case
> 
> ...



Good man. I love my Vulcan.  

Just need to get a new Micro-ATX board.  Someday.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 6, 2011)

i recommend getting the 200mm fan for the side panel as there seem to be be dead spots with poor airflow without it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anyone seen this?
> 
> for some insane reason i like it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110606/phantom-l-2.jpg



...and for some other insane reason, i like it too!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that from the factory or aftermarket paint?


(FIH) The Don said:


> anyone seen this?
> 
> for some insane reason i like it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110606/phantom-l-2.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got the case put together last night and I really like it. I have some cons tho. Cable management in this case is not that great. Since i have a non modular PSU, there are minimal places to put unused cables and such. There are only 2 HDD slots so i ended up putting my third HDD in one of the floppy bays. The light setup in the front is stupid design. They want you to hook it up to a switch at the very back of the case in which the cables are too short so it has to run infront of the mother board  I took this switch out and set it on top of the HDD cage. The back fan slot is only a 92mm  I was highly pissed about this one, I expected it to atleast be 120MM but no, Now i cannot install one of my deltas in the back  

I am working through my dislikes but over all i am satisfied with it! i especially love the carrying handle. I will slightly mod this case so i can get it cleaned up and install all of my fans


----------



## gottistar (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey fellas its been a while,  been kinda busy, kids- family etc , nice to clubhouse is going strong still, im on 2 weeks holidays so i was always keen to build custom kit, so here it is..
waterblock----EK
reservoir-----EK
radiator------Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black
pump----------Swiftech MCP655 
Tubes---------3/8 tubing
Zalman corrosion colant

the first few pics are what i had, then what i have got....i have some pics with "white LEDS" on and some off...the case is a mixture of white LEDS and purple neons..











































CPU---i7 930 D0 @ 4.2 @1.3v
Mobo-ASUS RAMPAGE III
SSD---Transcend hardrive
6 Gigs-KINGSTON Hyper-X 2000MHZ
H20---Custom-swiftech-EK
Psu---1200 Thermaltake TP
Video-6870 in CROSSFIRE 
30"---Samsung-sync.master 305t
Case--NZXT Phantom Case-White-
Sound-X-Fi titanium Fatality


----------



## EvolvA (Jun 11, 2011)

wooow, that's gorgeous, brilliant jod, I truly love it, congratulations


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 11, 2011)

Woah thats Wicked sick!


----------



## spectrus77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello guys. I want to show my new hiding cables, custom I just did, I liked what they found?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 22, 2011)

like the logo man


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

Very very nice, I love the Phantom cases in White, great job on your system build



gottistar said:


> Hey fellas its been a while,  been kinda busy, kids- family etc , nice to clubhouse is going strong still, im on 2 weeks holidays so i was always keen to build custom kit, so here it is..
> waterblock----EK
> reservoir-----EK
> radiator------Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black
> ...


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 22, 2011)

gottistar said:


> Hey fellas its been a while,  been kinda busy, kids- family etc , nice to clubhouse is going strong still, im on 2 weeks holidays so i was always keen to build custom kit, so here it is..
> waterblock----EK
> reservoir-----EK
> radiator------Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Black
> ...




Looks very very nice, but I would turn the hard drive around.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 22, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Looks very very nice, but I would turn the hard drive around.



I didnt even see that!

yeah put the hdd in the other way round and route the cables behind!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 26, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110626/Picture-038.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110626/Picture-026.jpg



Must have missed something, but this is a black phantom that is white inside? 

I thought they were either all white or all black.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 26, 2011)

You are correct it *was* a Black Phantom. Now it's a white bellied Black Phantom


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 27, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110626/Picture-038.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110626/Picture-026.jpg



Nice TC! that color was a good choice,


----------



## tilldeath (Jun 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw it out there I have an H2 and am in the process of moding it slightly for a watercool setup. Waiting for BD to release so I can't get everything setup. Will post when I have it complete.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 27, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> Just thought I'd throw it out there I have an H2 and am in the process of moding it slightly for a watercool setup. Waiting for BD to release so I can't get everything setup. Will post when I have it complete.



Sweet!* Our first H2 member!!! *

We look forward to seeing you new H2 build.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 27, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice TC! that color was a good choice,



Thanks dude I like it also. I will post some pics tomorrow after my new motherboard and CPU(1090T) arrive














lots of flaws in the paint but it is what it is.


----------



## tilldeath (Jul 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet!* Our first H2 member!!! *
> 
> We look forward to seeing you new H2 build.



thanks, the wait is killing me. I may have to do some chopping however to get things to fit so I hope no one starts crying.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110530/DSC01976.jpg





t77snapshot said:


> Sweet!* Our first H2 member!!! *
> 
> We look forward to seeing you new H2 build.



Awww, now I is sad panda  Oh, just kidding, I know I don't count, it's slightly unfair


----------



## spectrus77 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## gottistar (Jul 22, 2011)

hey 

Here we go, since i last posted, i have modified the case, bottom right... so the pump has more room, so its not so squeezy anymore, so off with the hardrive rack..!
And also my PSU crapped itself , i had a Thermaltake tough power 1200...i replaced it with a OCZ Technology ZX Series 1250W Power Supply so i had rewire the lot....its winning !
And i added another 6 gigs of hyperX 2000 kingston , because i could, ram is so cheap these days...i love it...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 22, 2011)

gottistar said:


> hey
> 
> Here we go, since i last posted, i have modified the case, bottom right... so the pump has more room, so its not so squeezy anymore, so off with the hardrive rack..!
> And also my PSU crapped itself , i had a Thermaltake tough power 1200...i replaced it with a OCZ Technology ZX Series 1250W Power Supply so i had rewire the lot....its winning !
> ...



Wow that setup looks _a lot_ better with the hdd cage's removed! Sorry to here about the psu, that's never fun. Speaking of power supplies, whats the reason for not flipping it so it intakes air from the outside (bottom)?

I know right! Ram is super cheap right.


----------



## gottistar (Jul 22, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> whats the reason for not flipping it so it intakes air from the outside (bottom)?
> 
> I know right! Ram is super cheap right.



Sorry I read ur question wrong... I thought u were talkn about something else.. I have no idea why it's that way.... I guess that's just the way I put it in first , plus there is minimal ventilation  underneath the case to flip it..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a lexa blackline, I gave it to my dad a while back. Haven't seen it since LOL. I'm sure it's in the back of his store somewhere with spiders in it :c


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 22, 2011)

gottistar said:


> hey
> 
> Here we go, since i last posted, i have modified the case, bottom right... so the pump has more room, so its not so squeezy anymore, so off with the hardrive rack..!
> And also my PSU crapped itself , i had a Thermaltake tough power 1200...i replaced it with a OCZ Technology ZX Series 1250W Power Supply so i had rewire the lot....its winning !
> ...



Where do you live/ what times are you out of the house? Not like I'm gunna rob you or anything


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I had a lexa blackline, I gave it to my dad a while back. Haven't seen it since LOL. I'm sure it's in the back of his store somewhere with spiders in it :c



reply to my PM if you get a chance...





Nice PC dude


----------



## gottistar (Jul 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Where do you live/ what times are you out of the house? Not like I'm gunna rob you or anything





Im home 3 days a week....you can guess which 3 , and try your luck


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm late to the game but here is my Phantom


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 2, 2011)

nice indeed! I was trying to get a friend to buy that case but they opted for the White 600t instead.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 2, 2011)

Turns out I don't have a blackline  It is some knock off. :shadedshu


----------



## makwy2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hooray! Just got my GAMMA in the mail, time to join the club 

It's strange but I love all three of my cases despite their being from 3 different companies.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 6, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> I'm late to the game but here is my Phantom
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0817.jpg
> 
> ...



*List Updated**

Welcome to the Nzxt Case Club Grnfinger 

Your Phantom is look'in sick!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2366478&posted=1#post2366478

There is now an NZXT Rep on the forums, nice to see the companies giving some love.


----------



## Retell (Aug 12, 2011)

Allow me to introduce my self. My name is Rob. I am here for all NZXT related queries, not just support , feel free to hit me up anytime.

rob.teller@nzxt.com

Also feel free to post this on the OP's post.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my Vulcan.  Not nearly done yet, but water cooled.


----------



## Retell (Aug 22, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Turns out I don't have a blackline  It is some knock off. :shadedshu



Kevin, can you please elaborate?


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 23, 2011)

^Here's my Vulcan -I think I'd rather have one with a dual radiator on top though (like the one posted above mine).   

The only thing keeping this from being the perfect uATX case in my mind is that it's too narrow.  I would love to have put a 120mm radiator/fan in the back over the 92mm that I got, plus maybe a little more space for cable management behind the mobo tray couldn't hurt (I got it all to fit but only after a lot of coaxing).


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 23, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110822/P1160730.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110822/P1160942.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/P1160941.jpg
> 
> ...



Actually, I really miss the handle.  Going to try moving radiator to the back and doing things differently.  If you have any suggestions please post here. I'm still fairly new to water cooling.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150964

Yours looks nice.  Like mine used to when it was the blue vulcan. 

It may be turning green though.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 23, 2011)

@PopcornMachine
-I was considering getting a larger radiator and putting it on the back as well, but found the all-in-one deal too easy to pass up (plus it can OC to well over 4GHz with no heat issues).  92mm to 120mm adapters are available for the back, so theoretically you should be able to put it back there with little issue (freeing up the space for the handle).  I wonder if the adapters are available in something other than plastic though -off to google to investigate!  Will have to check out your other thread as well...
The Vulcan -it's a fun, albeit tight case to work with.

Holy crap!  Went back a few pages and saw how the case looked before -didn't realize it was possible to fit a 120mm radiator/fan on top(inside) with the X58M.  Anxious to see if you're able to get your radiator to go in the back of this thing.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 23, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> @PopcornMachine
> -I was considering getting a larger radiator and putting it on the back as well, but found the all-in-one deal too easy to pass up (plus it can OC to well over 4GHz with no heat issues).  92mm to 120mm adapters are available for the back, so theoretically you should be able to put it back there with little issue (freeing up the space for the handle).  I wonder if the adapters are available in something other than plastic though -off to google to investigate!  Will have to check out your other thread as well...
> The Vulcan -it's a fun, albeit tight case to work with.
> 
> Holy crap!  Went back a few pages and saw how the case looked before -didn't realize it was possible to fit a 120mm radiator/fan on top(inside) with the X58M.  Anxious to see if you're able to get your radiator to go in the back of this thing.



My vulcan has been through many changes.   

Been looking at those plastic adapters you mention.  Think it will be good enough.

Yes, it's a very fun case but frustratingly small sometimes.  Just adds to the challenge.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2011)

Retell said:


> Kevin, can you please elaborate?



Sorry I didn't see this. My my subscriptions has been messed up :c Check your inbox though


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 24, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/095959.jpg



Psychedelic!


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 24, 2011)

hehe the red is from the fans the blue are lights on the motherboard and the green is the Mix


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## fast fate (Sep 19, 2011)

Hook me up with membership please
Here's my Tempest EVO which I slapped together without much time to put the love in required for a good looking clean internals of the case.
Will spend the time over Christmas to give the EVO the job it deserves.
I'm keeping this one on air, so I do find it a bit noisy (in the background can be heard), BUT there are 8 fans running inc 2 excaliburs which are "a bit noisy".
Great to see what others are doing in the cases - great thread


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 20, 2011)

*OP Update**

New case by Nzxt, the Tempest 210 mid-tower has been added to the OP under the "LATEST CASE" section. Check it out!









fast fate said:


> Hook me up with membership please
> Here's my Tempest EVO which I slapped together without much time to put the love in required for a good looking clean internals of the case.
> Will spend the time over Christmas to give the EVO the job it deserves.
> I'm keeping this one on air, so I do find it a bit noisy (in the background can be heard), BUT there are 8 fans running inc 2 excaliburs which are "a bit noisy".
> ...



*Welcome to the Nzxt Case Club fast fate!* Your Evo looks pretty sweet, I will add you to the Members List.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2011)

Thread needs a bump, so here ya go! Inside the Source 210 Elite.


----------



## Retell (Sep 26, 2011)

That is one great looking Source!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 19, 2011)

Trying a little something different with my Vulcan.

More here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153745


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

Question: In the NZXT Phantom, what size radiator(s) does it accept up top with the mounting hardware provided and can you use proper sized fans for the radiator with the hardware provided?


----------



## popswala (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a 240 mounted just fine and yes u can add more 120 fans below the rad and have the optional 200 mounted on top (between chassis and plastic cover. u can see a pic of it in my build log in sig.

360 rad may put a strain on the mounts given there not in center but I never attempted that.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm.. that mounts really low. Fans would be blocking parts of the mobo... I suppose I could remove the 200mm fan(s)  and make the mount much shorter.


----------



## popswala (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought about that also. I noticed I  could only get a fan on the cpu side since the ram slots are in the way. I was wondering if those super thin 120's like on the surikeens (or whatever, lazy 2 look up lol) would fit above the rad between the rad and chassis. I'm just gonna mount one 120 on cpu side and I have dual 200 on top to help with push. It may just work that way


----------



## overdrive (Oct 25, 2011)

*My NZXT Tower*

Nzxt evo computer for internet , and download


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

Top of the Tempest Elite 410


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2011)

I think mine is more excited than yours





Sorry for the bad boner joke.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

lmao

wasted space IMO


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2011)

I dig the wire track for the fact the cable wont hang in the way of the optical drive, but meh on the bin, I never use them.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

You could put your weed in there.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2011)

way off topic, but why do you assume i have weed to put in my PC case? Or did you mean that is where I can find yours?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

If my weed is in your case I want it back.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Just scored me one of these in white 

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/classic_series/source_210_elite

Actually this very same case. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2406472&postcount=801


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just scored me one of these in white
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/classic_series/source_210_elite
> 
> ...



Now you need to get that angle with your build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Now you need to get that angle with your build



It's going to be a slow process, I got some plans of my own.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Case came in today.  Will have some pics once I get to it this afternoon.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/013.jpg



Purtttty!   Tidy up the cable management a bit and you are good to go.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 11, 2011)

trust me that's good for me, I suck at cable management it just pisses me off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> trust me that's good for me, I suck at cable management it just pisses me off



  It can get frustrating, trust me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2011)

Do a hundred or so cases a year and it becomes more natural I've been at it for over 3 years and I dont think most of mine are still that good. Only advise I can give for that, it always work with one set of wires at a time...IE front I/O wiring, SATA cables, then the PSU. A modular PSU makes all the difference!
Lastly, invest in a large bag of zip ties


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

I have two large bags of zip ties.


----------



## MybadOmen (Nov 14, 2011)

*New to Forum and Club if you will have me *

Hiya Guys I am addicted like many of you are of Modding Pc's. I belong to a couple other Pc forums and clubs but i just founf this forum so i am hoping i fit right in well.I have done many of Builds but heres my Latest Nzxt Phantom.

Specs:
Cpu: Intel i5 2500K @ 5 Ghz (XSPC Waterblock)
Motherboard: AsRock Fatal1ty P67 Proffesional
Ram: 4 gig Corsair Dominator Gt's @ 2137mhz 9.11.9.27 (Ek Waterblock)
Video Card: Power Color HD6970 @ 1000/1500 (EK Waterblock and ram Plate)
PSU: Cougar SX850 (Fully sleeved and painted)
Hdd's: 1 60gig OCZ SSD, 1 WD Black 2tb,1 Hitachi 1 tb
Case: Modded Nzxt Phantom

Other: 1 RS360 Rad uptop with 5 fans push/pull,1 240 Rad on Bottom 2 fans at moment but will be push/pull soon.,All premium 1/2"IDx3/4"OD Tubing, All compression fittings are Bitspower.Xspc reservoir and pump,Antec Veris with remote,Custom window Mod,Hard drive cage mods,Power buttons and Fan controller Led's all modded to white led's Custom SSD Drive mounting (appears to float) some white cathodes and leds here and there.Also some other stuff i cant think of right this sec.

 Heres a couple Photos of it.Sorry i dont have a good camera yet.Only an iPhone to take pictures:






















 Anyway Nice to meet you all and hope to be around for a long time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks great man.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 14, 2011)

That is one nice looking phantom. 

But you are a little young to be building your own computers.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2011)

*



			@MybadOmen:
		
Click to expand...

*Welcome to the Nzxt case club! 

Way to make full use out of the Phantom's. Your rig looks clean bro.. I like the the way you mounted the ssd and that window design looks sweet. Although I have to say I haven't seen a ram w'cooler in a long time lol! What are your load temps like on the cpu/gpu?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 15, 2011)

very sweet looking Phantom


----------



## MybadOmen (Nov 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome to the Nzxt case club!
> 
> Way to make full use out of the Phantom's. Your rig looks clean bro.. I like the the way you mounted the ssd and that window design looks sweet. Although I have to say I haven't seen a ram w'cooler in a long time lol! What are your load temps like on the cpu/gpu?



Cpu under full load Prime95 56c @4.8 ghz and around 61c max @ 5ghz Full load.
Gpu: i never seen it go ever 41c even playing Bf3 Ultra settings.It runs very cool i was happy with the end results. I am still adding 2 more Fans to the bottom rad for push/pull but i am just to lazy to drain the system to rip the Rad out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2011)

MybadOmen said:


> Cpu under full load Prime95 56c @4.8 ghz and around 61c max @ 5ghz Full load.
> Gpu: i never seen it go ever 41c even playing Bf3 Ultra settings.It runs very cool i was happy with the end results. I am still adding 2 more Fans to the bottom rad for push/pull but i am just to lazy to drain the system to rip the Rad out.



Wow those are some good temps you have there! I wouldn't even bother with the 2 fans, your cooling setup seems to be perform well.


----------



## MybadOmen (Nov 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow those are some good temps you have there! I wouldn't even bother with the 2 fans, your cooling setup seems to be perform well.



 I have had it up to 71c using Intel Burntest on max settings running 5.1ghz @ 1.5 volts so the other 2 fans will help that a little.Also i am working on painting my Phantom maby a design on the front with black flames heading down the sides.This will all be done with a Automotive Basecoat/Clearcoat System using Adhesion Promoter also to make sure it stays.I will be shooting the whole thing with a full size HVLP Gun and a detail gun.I was also thinking of painting the white over also with a bright white and adding real pearl to the paint,also adding pearl to the black.I am Just struggling with the design at the moment i have done many drawings so far and not good enough.

 Here is an old laptop i just practiced on to see how the paint system works on plastic and the results are almost smooth as glass.I will be still wetsanding and buffing the clear out to look like glass smooth.anyway here it is,remember this was just practice.

Before:









After: (sanded and applied Adhesion promoter ,Primed,applied Metallic blue basecoat,Added a midcoat metallic clear,and then 5 or so coats of gloss clearcoat.will wetsand and polish in a couple weaks of paint fully curing:














 No idea why the white seems yeloish in the pictures,Its pure white with metallic flakes in it.Also the photos make it look bumpy,its not it is the metellic flakes in the photo that make it seem that way.

 Hope you guys like it.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 15, 2011)

MybadOmen said:


> No idea why the white seems yeloish in the pictures,Its pure white with metallic flakes in it.Also the photos make it look bumpy,its not it is the metellic flakes in the photo that make it seem that way.
> 
> Hope you guys like it.



Very nice.  I believe it's white. 

It looks yellowish due to white balance.  Some cameras have adjustment for that, some don't.

Or use better ambient lighting.  It's mainly a problem in dark rooms.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## SurfSandman (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, this is mi NZXT H2, only real mod I did is a hole for my memory reader, hehe, but theres not many of these.
















My specs are:
NZXT Technologies H2, Noctua CPU Cooler NH-U12P, Noctua Ultra Silent 140mm Fan, Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8 GB, AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition, ASUS Sabertooth 990FX, AMD Radeon HD 6870 1 GB DDR5, 700 Watt - Coolmax, Partial Modular PSU, Lite-On LightScribe 24X SATA DVD+/-RW, 17 in 1 Memory Card Reader/Writer.


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 2, 2011)

guys im planning on buying a new case and i really like the phantom design but i have a CM cpu cooler and i thinfk it would not fit if i apply a fan to the sidepanel. does anyone can help here..


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2011)

SurfSandman said:


> Hello, this is mi NZXT H2, only real mod I did is a hole for my memory reader, hehe, but theres not many of these.
> 
> http://tololoche.com/old/surfsandman_pc01_w.jpg



*Welcome to the Nzxt Club SurfSandman!*

Nice to have another _H2_ owner in the club haha. Your setup looks sweet.. Nice card reader mod too


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 15, 2011)

Better join in the fun here. Posting a pic of my Source 210 White. Still a work in progress.


----------



## popswala (Dec 26, 2011)

Any update if theres gonna be a replace usb panel on the phantom? To switch it from the 2.0-3.0.


----------



## Retell (Dec 26, 2011)

There will be


----------



## ranviper (Jan 1, 2012)

Can I get into the club with my Lexa S? =)


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## ranviper (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey, I noticed a few of us haven't yet been added! Update the list. =))


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 23, 2012)

Switch 810


----------



## popswala (Jan 23, 2012)

any time frame on the usb 3 on the phantom?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 23, 2012)

most of the Phantoms have USB 3.0 now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

The Switch 810 looks good.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 23, 2012)

it's big that much I can say for sure. I just got it today and have no idea when I will be able to get to it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine showed up while I was at CES, still sitting in my kitchen, although I am pretty sure I got a white one, I hope anyways The box isn't as big as I expected, of course I just had the COSMOSII, that box was huge by comparison.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope to be switching from the Vulcan to a NZXT T410E-001 Tempest 410 Elite in the near future!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 23, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Mine showed up while I was at CES, still sitting in my kitchen, although I am pretty sure I got a white one, I hope anyways The box isn't as big as I expected, of course I just had the COSMOSII, that box was huge by comparison.



Mine sate in Customs for 10 days and the box was beat to snot when it finally did arrive


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone here know the name of this case? I got it used and it doesn't say anywhere the name of the case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is one of the earlier models and it is no longer sold/produced. It looks to be something like a case ultra over at tigerdirect would create.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> it's big that much I can say for sure. I just got it today and have no idea when I will be able to get to it



Can't wait to see see it once done.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 23, 2012)

ya it may be time to lay the butchered Phantom to rest  only time will tell


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope to be switching from the Vulcan to a NZXT T410E-001 Tempest 410 Elite in the near future!



Switching from the Vulcan!!!!  

Traitor.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll upload pictures of Ice Dragon later - a Phantom mod which is not yet a mod but will be soon


----------



## Retell (Jan 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Does anyone here know the name of this case? I got it used and it doesn't say anywhere the name of the case.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3uLVnh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/x8O9Oh.jpg



That is the Trinity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> I'll upload pictures of Ice Dragon later - a Phantom mod which is not yet a mod but will be soon



Looking forward to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Switching from the Vulcan!!!!
> 
> Traitor.



Switching to a full size board soon and probably selling the Z68 Pro3-M. I am tempted to change over to a Gene-Z but I will watch the price fall first.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 24, 2012)

Retell said:


> That is the Trinity.



Thanks! Wow I looked it up on the egg and the person I got it from took a ton of stuff with it! Do you guys still sell HDD mounts and 5.25 inch bay covers for the trinity?


----------



## Retell (Jan 24, 2012)

No more 5.25 but we do have HDD adapters, send me an email with your shipping info 

Rob.Teller@nzxt.com


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Switching to a full size board soon and probably selling the Z68 Pro3-M. I am tempted to change over to a Gene-Z but I will watch the price fall first.



Santa brought me a gene-z.  And a 2500k of course.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 24, 2012)

Retell said:


> No more 5.25 but we do have HDD adapters, send me an email with your shipping info
> 
> Rob.Teller@nzxt.com



Emailed!


----------



## popswala (Jan 24, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> most of the Phantoms have USB 3.0 now



I realized that. Only thing is I have a phantom from launch so theres no usb 3 on it. I figured theres updated models with it now. So that part should be sold separate for us to obtain somehow.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 29, 2012)

First boot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

That looks awesome, that's the switch 810 you posted a bit ago?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 29, 2012)

My brand new case has a fan that rattles like a bitch, should i Return the whole thing or ask NXZT for a replacement??


----------



## popswala (Jan 29, 2012)

i'd personally just ask to just replace the fan. NZXT is really good on replacements. My fan controller didn't work completely on my phantom and they just sent me a new one. I still have the bad one somewhere.

pm the nzxt rep on here. hes really helpful. He hooked me up on my issue.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks awesome, that's the switch 810 you posted a bit ago?



Yes it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> Yes it is



Looks superb!


----------



## Retell (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great TotalChaos, I need to pickup some thermal paste to flip my Havik 90 degrees!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 1, 2012)

I was just looking at a Switch 810 review over at overclock3d.net, which the reviewer really liked. In the conclusion I saw this interesting bit of info.



> I've already got images of a Switch 410 MATX case with dual 240mm radiator support... *splat* ok now I need some tissues.



Sign me up.  I want.  Mine. Mine.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/nzxt_switch_810_review/1


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nzxt Case Club is back !!!!!!!!*

Heeeey whats up TPU! 

T77 is back! I've been really busy with life and all, I now have some free time again to visit my favorite tech-forum on the web! I will be updating this club in the next couple days and if their are any new Nzxt case owners out there? stop by and post some pics of your sweet build!

Here is shot of my beloved Tempest to give this thread a nice bump...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

I will post some pictures of my Tempest 410 Elite this afternoon! Its good to have you back T77!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Heeeey whats up TPU!
> 
> T77 is back! I've been really busy with life and all, I now have some free time again to visit my favorite tech-forum on the web! I will be updating this club in the next couple days and if their are any new Nzxt case owners out there? stop by and post some pics of your sweet build!
> 
> ...



Nice to see you back man, rig looks great by the way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

T77 - You should update the OP with the latest cases like the update tempest like I have


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2012)

Great to see your still around Still rocking that case I see. That thing is freakin sweet. Not sure if you seen but I got my Phantom done. Its going water soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will post some pictures of my Tempest 410 Elite this afternoon! Its good to have you back T77!



Yeah those 410's are nice, can't wait to see some pics dude!



Chicken Patty said:


> Nice to see you back man, rig looks great by the way.



Thanks CP, it is great to be back.



brandonwh64 said:


> T77 - You should update the OP with the latest cases like the update tempest like I have



I plan on giving the OP a nice make-over and featuring the latest cases by Nzxt.



popswala said:


> Great to see your still around Still rocking that case I see. That thing is freakin sweet. Not sure if you seen but I got my Phantom done. Its going water soon.



Thanks pops! Do you have a project log of your Phantom under water? Lets spice up this club with some sweeeeet pictures my bruthaa!


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2012)

Not yet. I haven't gone water yet as I'm trying to find a couple fittings I thought I had lol. I plan to buy the window panel for it to show it off since I can't decide on how I'd wana add one in. I plan to get the usb3 panel for the top also to swap out the orig usb2. I'm soo glad they made that part for us.

Heres the link to My Phantom

Its great to see your still around man. Had me worried for a sec. What you been up to?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2012)

I thereby declare myself a member of this clubhouse


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 22, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> I thereby declare myself a member of this clubhouse



*Welcome to the NZXT Case Club de.das.dude!* 

What case do you own so I can add you to the members list?


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2012)

I also own a M59. I can get pics of it. I haven't use it for a lil bit though. Just has a psu sitting i there right now lol

So I can be under the case owners lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 23, 2012)

OP Updated*


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 23, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *Welcome to the NZXT Case Club de.das.dude!*
> 
> What case do you own so I can add you to the members list?



guess... 













i see u saw my sys specs


----------



## paopaovocal (Sep 18, 2012)

*Hi!*

May I join this club.

Here my NZXT case.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## XNine (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice build, paopao!  May I recommend removing the Flash from your camera and step back a little?  I think the build looks pretty sweet!  MDPC sleeve?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 22, 2012)

paopaovocal said:


> May I join this club.
> 
> Here my NZXT case.



*Members List Updated**

Now that is a clean Phantom!! I like the white on black theme you got goin on! Welcome to the _ The NZXT Case Clubhouse_ paopaovocal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2012)

nice paop those black and white sleeved PSU cables look particularly awesome.

Just bought my first NZXT product--Hale 82M 650W (only $60 at the Egg) for a Prodigy build.


----------



## D007 (Oct 11, 2012)

You know what, I need a new case.. I am 100% certain, that if I had a nice, new case, my computer would run faster.. Also it would look cooler too..  
So these are fair priced? Is that the deal? These prices seem very fair for once.. How can that be?
Did the makers forget their lube and therefore decide not to give themselves friction burn, from the mass raping of consumers? 
No, this actually seems like fair pricing.. 

On a side note:
I think I just saw a flying Pig..
I may buy one of these...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> You know what, I need a new case.. I am 100% certain, that if I had a nice, new case, my computer would run faster.. Also it would look cooler too..
> So these are fair priced? Is that the deal? These prices seem very fair for once.. How can that be?
> Did the makers forget their lube and therefore decide not to give themselves friction burn, from the mass raping of consumers?
> No, this actually seems like fair pricing..
> ...



LOL WuT?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> You know what, I need a new case.. I am 100% certain, that if I had a nice, new case, my computer would run faster.. Also it would look cooler too..
> So these are fair priced? Is that the deal? These prices seem very fair for once.. How can that be?
> Did the makers forget their lube and therefore decide not to give themselves friction burn, from the mass raping of consumers?
> No, this actually seems like fair pricing..
> ...



What Nzxt case were you interested in buying for a fair price? If your computer is running sluggish or crashing due to hot temps, then a high air flow gaming case would help the hardware's performance! ...and yes, it will look very cool!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 15, 2012)

*News Update!!!*


It's almost here...


----------



## ranviper (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh you mean this?

NZXT Phantom 820 Review - YouTube


----------



## MGF Derp (Oct 15, 2012)

Meh. For $250 there are better options. Sounds like they are headed in the right direction but not quite there quality wise.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 16, 2012)

tried a new method of wire management






also, the case makes for an epic background! the one with the long hair on the right is me 







#NZXT cases are EPIC


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> tried a new method of wire management
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399057_520321734660442_157308320_n.jpg
> 
> also, the case makes for an epic background! the one with the long hair on the right is me
> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577108_532221746803774_115401738_n.jpg



I have always liked the futuristic look of the Guardian 921RB! Your cable management is decent for an older case with less c/m options like all the new cases nowadays. I suppose you could bundle the cables together, for example zip-tie all those sata cables at the bottom of your mboard.

Thanks for sharing d.d.dude


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

Why, don't I see Switch 810's? Is that the runt of the NZXT pack? Should my family disown me because I am buying one?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 18, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Why, don't I see Switch 810's? Is that the runt of the NZXT pack? Should my family disown me because I am buying one?



Good point. I am also surprised not see'ing any 810's  The Switch is an awesome tower with many great features. If you do end up getting one, you'll be our clubs 1st s810 owner.  Post up some pics if u are!!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 18, 2012)

I would like to update my ownership of the NZXT cases, I'm the proud owner of a NZXT Phantom 410 Gun Metal. 

Not the best picture in the world but those who remember any of my photo's will know not many of them are. 






Slightly changed from that photo, as I now have a Corsair H80


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, the order for my new build, with the NZXT Switch 810, has been placed! I will be building the computer next weekend, expect a build log and pics.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 20, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I would like to update my ownership of the NZXT cases, I'm the proud owner of a NZXT Phantom 410 Gun Metal.
> 
> Not the best picture in the world but those who remember any of my photo's will know not many of them are.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121018/IMAG0348.jpg
> Slightly changed from that photo, as I now have a Corsair H80



*Member List Updated**

Welcome to the NZXT Case Clubhouse Techtu

I have always liked the smaller model of the Phantom known as the 410. Thanks for the sneak peak pic, looks like a solid build.




ALMOSTunseen said:


> Ok, the order for my new build, with the NZXT Switch 810, has been placed! I will be building the computer next weekend, expect a build log and pics.



Ooohhhh!! This is gonna be awesome bro! May I have permission to add your build log to my "Project Log" section of the OP? You will have your first subscriber for sure.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Ooohhhh!! This is gonna be awesome bro! May I have permission to add your build log to my "Project Log" section of the OP? You will have your first subscriber for sure.


You have all the permission you can get! The build log is here.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173917


----------



## ehume (Oct 20, 2012)

I did a review of the Phantom 410 here. I liked it, but it has some issues IMO.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 20, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome to the NZXT Case Clubhouse Techtu



Umm, I was already here before  I had Wizz change my name awhile ago from Tech2 to Techtu. I also still own the Beta Evo (custom paint) but right now I'm waiting for a few thing's to build up a spare rig until it'll be usable again.


----------



## ehume (Oct 20, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Umm, I was already here before  I had Wizz change my name awhile ago from Tech2 to Techtu. I also still own the Beta Evo (custom paint) but right now I'm waiting for a few thing's to build up a spare rig until it'll be usable again.



The Beta Evo is a great case, isn't it?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 20, 2012)

ehume said:


> The Beta Evo is a great case, isn't it?



Yes it is!! In all honesty I still have love for the Beta Evo but it was due for a respray and didn't have the space to be able to do it yet so I went with a new case for the meantime, next summer though I think I'll get round to it, maybe even with a custom side window too! 

But sadly for now it'll be hidden away.


----------



## ehume (Oct 21, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Yes it is!! In all honesty I still have love for the Beta Evo but it was due for a respray and didn't have the space to be able to do it yet so I went with a new case for the meantime, next summer though I think I'll get round to it, maybe even with a custom side window too!
> 
> But sadly for now it'll be hidden away.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Umm, I was already here before  I had Wizz change my name awhile ago from Tech2 to Techtu. I also still own the Beta Evo (custom paint) but right now I'm waiting for a few thing's to build up a spare rig until it'll be usable again.



Ooooh yeah! Whats up Tech2? its been awhile.  I will update the list then. Do you have any new pics/ upgrades of your Beta Evo?



ehume said:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/24/2454b975_BetaEvoinplace001.png



Great shot! Any chance we can get a sneak peak inside?


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 22, 2012)

What's the difference between a Tempest and a Tempest EVO?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> What's the difference between a Tempest and a Tempest EVO?




Larger difference's are: 

Black coated chassis
Large cutout for cpu backplate
Psu intake vent w/filter at the bottom
Perforated side panel for easier c/m storage
Tinted side window

Smaller difference's are:

Stock case fans come with blue Led's
More water-cooling holes at the rear
Vented pci expansion slots


*_I like all the new upgrades Nzxt did on the Tempest, but a tinted window? A clear side panel  is meant to show off your hardware not hide it, that is my only con on the Evo model._


----------



## ehume (Oct 22, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Ooooh yeah! Whats up Tech2? its been awhile.  I will update the list then. Do you have any new pics/ upgrades of your Beta Evo?
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot! Any chance we can get a sneak peak inside?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 22, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Do you have any new pics/ upgrades of your Beta Evo?



I should have a few pics of the Beta Evo with changes to some of the hardware as time progresses, I'll find some out 

EDIT: Here's some


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to be putting a z68 rig in a Tempest, probably tomorrow. I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 2, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> I'm going to be putting a z68 rig in a Tempest, probably tomorrow. I'll be sure to post some pics.



... And just where are those pictures?


----------



## XNine (Nov 2, 2012)

Lots of progress on my 820 build.  Will post lots of pics in my buildlog here, and once it's finished I'll post some shots in this thread.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2012)

ehume said:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b9/b9f314a2_Myrig2011-12-03003.png



Oh wow! So many mods from the look of it. I have never seen anyone cut out the pci expansion slots on a case before, what was your purpose for that if I my ask? Air flow was definitely a high priority for your beta I see, Are you running any overclocks?

Awesome rig dude! Thank you for sharing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Count me in, I love my Source 210. I'll provide pictures of my particular setup later if you guys want


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Count me in, I love my Source 210. I'll provide pictures of my particular setup later if you guys want




Welcome to the Nzxt Case Club [Ion] ! 

Your name has been added to the _members list_ and we all can't wait to see your 210! Glad to have the great [Ion] aboard.


----------



## ehume (Nov 3, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh wow! So many mods from the look of it. I have never seen anyone cut out the pci expansion slots on a case before, what was your purpose for that if I my ask? Air flow was definitely a high priority for your beta I see, Are you running any overclocks?
> 
> Awesome rig dude! Thank you for sharing



I cut out the slot pillars (my name for the sheet metal between the slots) because in airplanes, ground effect holds sway until you get a whole wingspan above the ground. While the slot pillars occlude only about 20-25% of the area, they probably interfere with the airflow more than we know. Same with grills, so I cut those out too. All in the name of airflow.

OC's? Only up to 4GHz on my i7 875K, and up to 4GHz on the i7 860 that preceded it. 

The main reason for making easy exit for air is that it reduces the work needed by intake fans, so they can run slowly -- hence quietly. The whole rig is very quiet . . . until the dust starts building up on the filters. When I can hear the case, it's time to clean the filters.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> I'm going to be putting a z68 rig in a Tempest, probably tomorrow. I'll be sure to post some pics.





Techtu said:


> ... And just where are those pictures?



pics.. pics.. pics.. pics.. pics.. pics..?? BlackOmega, we want pics lol!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

I BRING PICS!








http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173917
^Build log.

I may be putting the GPU under water soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I BRING PICS!
> http://i.imgur.com/7HVmEh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/IweOoh.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173917
> ...



Excellent rig dude!

I have added you to the members list and also added your build log to the OP. Thank you for sharing this awesome case in our club! 

Just curious, what was your reason for flipping the psu to intake from inside the case? rather then pulling cool air from the bottom. Also I like how you used the yellow wire housing from the cables to match the yellow on your motherboard. The blue lights make em pop out and that is a nice contrast to your whole color theme.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Excellent rig dude!
> 
> I have added you to the members list and also added your build log to the OP. Thank you for sharing this awesome case in our club!
> 
> Just curious, what was your reason for flipping the psu to intake from inside the case? rather then pulling cool air from the bottom. Also I like how you used the yellow wire housing from the cables to match the yellow on your motherboard. The blue lights make em pop out and that is a nice contrast to your whole color theme.


Noob answer here; The psu fan intakes? I always thought the psu fan was an outtake, and I have it like that so it blows air onto the GPU. But now that you've told me that, I better flip it .


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Nzxt Gamma


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Noob answer here; The psu fan intakes? I always thought the psu fan was an outtake, and I have it like that so it blows air onto the GPU. But now that you've told me that, I better flip it .



Yes, all power supplies intake and exhaust out the rear ventilated holes. I have seen some people mod their psu's by flipping the fan, but that breaks the warranty and doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2012)

as promised the Nemesis white 2004 NZXT case I will upload pics of my temporary rigs

pros: toolless lightweight (for a 2004 SEC case) space and outlook

cons: top placed PSU, fragile plastic claws (pci slots) inlook (plain aluminium)

im in wait of a Thermaltake Element S for my mainrig but the NZXT will be a base for a retro Athlon XP 2000+ ATI 9700 rigs 

for the moment it contain my main rigs gears (system spec)

edit: as I switch for a Thermaltake case I cant let that one down xD and I didn't had the fund for a new case, or I would take a Phantom or another ATX case uATX like the Vulcan would be a good one but my new and old mobo are ATX I might get a Vulcan for my uATX RS780L I have aside once I upgrade my mainrig for a 8320/50 Vishera cpu and a set of 32gb ram, so I could re use my 8gig and the 1035T I have atm xD (the Element S was brought for roughly 40$ its factory new but a bit dusty from a depo sale)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 12, 2012)

Pair of servers I just built for a client. NZXT Source 220s.


----------



## paopaovocal (Nov 13, 2012)

*update pictures*

*Here is my phantom final version.*


























*More pictures*,click here

.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2012)

nice one paopaovocal
clean and lookey!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

paopaovocal said:


> *Here is my phantom final version.*



*NICE!!!* I love the updated pics of your Phantom paopaovocal, your cooling solution is perfect because after all.. Milk does the PC good!

Fyi: not sure why, but your pics didn't show up on the thread from my side, so I added a couple in my quote.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2012)

case and "innards"














termporary mounting.














i forgot a Cons : no cable management and funny fact my GX 650 was RMA'ed so i have a spare GX lite 600w without cable sleeves >.<

Also waiting for my win8 license i have a 2.5 160go HDD with Win8 Consumer preview (im stuned that the license of that one doesnt expire like the develloper preview and is perfectly usable)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

GreiverBlade said:


> case and "innards"
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/imag0049iz.jpg/
> 
> ...




AND there it is!!! The *NEMESIS*

It's awesome to finally see some picture of this case, you kept her in great shape for one of Nzxt's first designs. I love how they incorporated the " N " with style in the side panel fan grill. You got some nice hardware in there too, and I am sure once you get the new psu this badboy will be look'in even better. 

Thanks again for bringing some old-school back to the club GreiverBlade  T77~ digs this rig!



*Ps.* Have you ever thought about cutting some holes in the back mobo tray to improve the cable management? It can be done, I did it to an older Apollo case (similar chassis) which surprisingly turned out great! check it out: here


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2012)

well the N style looks like the N from New Yorks Yankee ... a bit modified xD

weeeeelll i could buy a Dremel ... or more upgrades ... (not mentioning the back pannel isnt riveted like the most of the cases i had)

keep in mind that rigs gonna be a Athlon XP 2000+ oldschool setup once i get my second case (also it could be a 780G uATX board Phenom II 1035T 8gig ram  if i find a sweet deals on a Vishera 8320/50 or even a 6300 BE and 32gig ram (not value one like i have atm))

i check'd your link "similar is similar"(tm) same 5.35" 3.5" and 3.5" HDD cage layout and toolless system ... ACK curiosity (the human one ... not the Mars rover.. ) year of that Apollo? 2010 like the post ? i suspect they took the Nemesis for base of that one and changed the outlook or oposit ... strangely the Apollo looks older from the outside and fan pattern (i waaayyy prefere the Nemesis and his "front armor" xD)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the N style looks like the N from New Yorks Yankee ... a bit modified xD



 Your right, it does! 

Did you get my Ps question about the c/m mod?


----------



## paopaovocal (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> NICE!!! I love the updated pics of your Phantom paopaovocal, your cooling solution is perfect because after all.. Milk does the PC good!




I think it's look like hair shampoo.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Your right, it does!
> 
> Did you get my Ps question about the c/m mod?



forgive my dumbness but Ps? (im swiss so no native english language here ... all self learned i lack most of the "shortened" words)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

The Apollo case was released on October 24, 2006 



GreiverBlade said:


> forgive my dumbness but Ps? (im swiss so no native english language here ... all self learned i lack most of the "shortened" words)



It means Post Script.

Its a latin expression meaning something you forgot to write in the main letter, or a footnote to conclude the letter.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2012)

oh i see well i did Ps oh wait ... ps like ps: Postscriptum ... indeed im dumb xD i know that shortened form

also i tri edited my previous post under your "recommendation" due to that


----------



## paopaovocal (Nov 13, 2012)

*please vote me*

Hi guys,I needs your help.

Please click vote for me at http://www.cooledpc.com/build/276

Thank you.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Pair of servers I just built for a client. NZXT Source 220s.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121112/001.jpg



yeah Lite On optical drive


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

paopaovocal said:


> Hi guys,I needs your help.
> 
> Please click vote for me at http://www.cooledpc.com/build/276
> 
> Thank you.



This looks like a fun site! Registered and voted.

Thanks for sharing Pao Pao


*EDIT:* Hey have you shared your Phantom on Nzxt's Facebook page yet! I will like it


----------



## paopaovocal (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> This looks like a fun site! Registered and voted.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Pao Pao
> 
> ...




I'm already a member of phantom fan page.Yes,I posted it.^ ^


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 13, 2012)

My phanton 410.





Below is the old GPU.





And some more pics.









Below new GPU n Soundcard.





Pic of tower.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 13, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> My phanton 410.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/1.jpg
> 
> Below is the old GPU.
> ...


I gather you are an audio engineer or such?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 13, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I gather you are an audio engineer or such?



No i just like loud music hehe, I do like to try and make my own tunes using ableton live though 

I did do a bit of DJ'ing back in the days when i was 18 and have always loved my music.

I no longer have the roland setup with the big speakers, I decided to buy new bass drivers for my old KEF Coda 3's and have them hooked up to a normal home amp now. The kef sound loads better to.

The roland is old and picks up a lot of noise from the pc and it started to realy get up my nose haha.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to TPU's Nzxt Case Clubhouse _animal007uk_ !

Your 410 looks awesome! especially with the new hardware upgrades.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome to TPU's Nzxt Case Clubhouse _animal007uk_ !
> 
> Your 410 looks awesome! especially with the new hardware upgrades.



Thank you


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2012)

sorry for that but but but 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjqb3AKndYc

I AM THE ONE AND (L)ON(E)LY with a Nemesis! duh 

beer for all nzxt owner


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

GreiverBlade said:


> sorry for that but but but
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjqb3AKndYc
> 
> ...





I'll take a Newcastle


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2012)

Switch 810 here.

More pics in link in my signature.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Switch 810 here.
> 
> More pics in link in my signature.
> 
> ...




Welcome to TPU's Nzxt Case Clubhouse Black Panther

It is quite an honor to have a second moderator such as BP herself join the club! The member list has been updated and if you have a build log of your case I would be happy to add it to the OP? Very clean build you have there, I love the decal on the opposite panel.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

***_TPU's Nzxt Case Reviews UPDATED in the OP_***

***_TPU's Nzxt Build Logs UPDATED in the OP_***

***_Nzxt Case Clubhouse Member List UPDATED in the OP_***

Thank you-

T77~


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, just looking for some ideas for my Switch 810. I have access to a laser cutter, and I don't know what I should do. I can't really do anything to the side panel, because the cutting bay for the laser cutter is only 800mmx400mm. So, what would you do to your case if you had access to a laser cutter? I'm up for any and all suggestions.


----------



## XNine (Nov 14, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Hey guys, just looking for some ideas for my Switch 810. I have access to a laser cutter, and I don't know what I should do. I can't really do anything to the side panel, because the cutting bay for the laser cutter is only 800mmx400mm. So, what would you do to your case if you had access to a laser cutter? I'm up for any and all suggestions.



Custom logo with plexi and lighting with a switch to turn it on/off?

edit:  Just noticed that Switch 810 with the tiger.  That's pretty slick!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2012)

here goes t77snapshot

funny ... did you pick that one because of the "The One and Only" or because you like it


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2012)

GreiverBlade said:


> [url]http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/5516/newcastlebrownalex.jpg[/URL]
> 
> here goes t77snapshot
> 
> funny ... did you pick that one because of the "The One and Only" or because you like it



OMG!! THAT was a complete coincidence I just like it. Thanks for the brew kind sir~


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2012)

woohooo i guess im lucky i got myself a Club3d HD6950 2gb for 80$ because de guy flashed it wrong and didnt know about the BIOS switch i hope i can revive that one ... since the GTX560 ti was unstable due to a corroded component (nothing big i paid 100$ for that one xD)

also i recieved my Element S i can start to work on the Nemesis for the Athlon XP rig (i guess i will do some cable management thingies lik t77snapshot)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 25, 2012)

Put me down as a Switch 810 user having replaced my old White Phantom Original with this lovely case. Loved my phantom and now my brother loves it as well (White version) and I have the white switch 810. I have to shut her off and redo the wiring as it is just ugly and I want to clean it up so I will post pics in a few weeks (ub3r busy).


----------



## Techtu (Nov 25, 2012)

WarEagleAU said:


> I have to shut her off and redo the wiring as it is just ugly and I want to clean it up so I will post pics in a few weeks (ub3r busy).



I have the same thing to do since upgrading to the Phantom 410... been like that weeks now but it's ok, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## paopaovocal (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a question about thermal compound.

Which one is better prolimatech pk-3 or gelid gc-extreme?

thank you.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 26, 2012)

Artic coolink Mk-4 for me ... or Prolimatech pk-1 nano (well the pk-3 could be better i dont kow) never used gelid but i can say AC and Prolima pk-1 are quite one the same range of perf

(btw totaly unrelated to the topic, shouldnt this go to cooling subsection?)

so for answering i should say Prolimatech pk-(1 3 equal)


----------



## paopaovocal (Nov 26, 2012)

GreiverBlade said:


> Artic coolink Mk-4 for me ... or Prolimatech pk-1 nano (well the pk-3 could be better i dont kow) never used gelid but i can say AC and Prolima pk-1 are quite one the same range of perf
> 
> (btw totaly unrelated to the topic, shouldnt this go to cooling subsection?)
> 
> so for answering i should say Prolimatech pk-(1 3 equal)




Thank you.

I just pasted Gelid gc-extreme on my cpu but it's result is not better than pk-1.
So,I think pk-3 is my new choice.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

paopaovocal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just pasted Gelid gc-extreme on my cpu but it's result is not better than pk-1.
> So,I think pk-3 is my new choice.



I used Gelid gc-extreme when it was first released back in 09' and it beat Arctic Silver 5 by a whopping 8-10c difference. Excellent compound at the time, but a little on the pricey side.  Good choice on the pk-3 I am sure, their both good either way.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 27, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I used Gelid gc-extreme when it was first released back in 09' and it beat Arctic Silver 5 by a whopping 8-10c difference. Excellent compound at the time, but a little on the pricey side.  Good choice on the pk-3 I am sure, their both good either way.


You sure there wasn't something wrong with the Arctic Silver? That seems ridiculous.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You sure there wasn't something wrong with the Arctic Silver? That seems ridiculous.



Nope! I read _many_ reviews with those ridiculous numbers and did not believe it either. But when I tested the difference myself with two different cpu's it was an easy 8c drop. (but I can't remember if that was on load or idle, I will have to check my records). 



*Ps. edit:* I noticed your WCG stat bar, why the sudden loss of stars mate? did you of your rigs go down? :l


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 27, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Nope! I read _many_ reviews with those ridiculous numbers and did not believe it either. But when I tested the difference myself with two different cpu's it was an easy 8c drop. (but I can't remember if that was on load or idle, I will have to check my records).
> 
> 
> 
> *Ps. edit:* I noticed your WCG stat bar, why the sudden loss of stars mate? did you of your rigs go down? :l


My crunching rig is just putting out too much heat at the moment. My room is already toasting as it is. I am thinking of putting in the basement as a more permanent solution. I'll get around to it this weekend.


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 7, 2012)

Figured I'd post a shot I took of my NZXT H2 while I had the camera out for taking pictures of my BitFenix Prodigy.
Thread here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176427

I've had the H2 for a couple of months now and I really like it. First thing, it's the nicest case I've ever worked with. It feels really solid and robust. The paint finish is nice and the plastic pieces, while few and far between, are also nicely finished.





*Please excuse the less-than-ideal cable management*

*Components:*
Here is what I have in it currently:
Intel DX58SO
Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.5Ghz (165Mhz BCLK)
6GB G.Skill 1333Mhz Triple-Channel
2x EVGA GTX 480s
2x WD 640GB Black
2x OCZ 64GB Agility3
Intel N-2200 PCIe Wireless Card

The DX58SO board is kind of an odd-ball. As you can see from the pictures, the RAM is oriented at the top of the CPU socket as opposed to on the side. It did come with that nice Intel-branded SLI bridge, though. Normally, I wouldn't use an Intel Motherboard on a build, preferring to use more over-clocking friendly alternatives. But, in July of 2009, while I was still working at the Geek Squad, I was elligible for Intel's Retail Edge program's 'Big Deal'. Essentially, Intel reps come in to retail places like BBY or the 'Shack and offer you discounts through their Retail Edge program if you promise to occasionally suggest their products. The Retail Edge site itself has information and quizzes you need to take on occasion to stay 'active'. Really, the quizzes were often only a couple of questions, and when you can take them as many times as you like, you sort of just stop paying attention and click various sequences of answers until finally you've "passed". They were quizzes about things like Intel's somewhat new processor Star Rating system or technologies like Intel Wireless Display. All of the stuff was things I read about through places like TPU anyway, so it wasn't particularly useful knowledge. Anyway, once a year they'd offer their 'Big Deal' which was usually a processor or processor/motherboard combo. 

In July '09 I managed to get:
- An i7 920
- DX58SO Motherboard
- Windows Vista Ultimate (7 hadn't been released yet)
- The Promise of a Windows 7 Upgrade Copy (Which when it came, was actually a full, complete Windows 7 Ultimate copy with its own CD Key)
So, Mobo/Processor and two Full Windows Ultimate OSes for $354. Yup. $354. All told the retail value would've been well over $700.

It was seriously the only nice thing I took away from my time at the Geek Squad, besides a priceless wealth of practical computer troubleshooting skills. God, I hated that place, but massive exploitation of the general public and epic disrespect for employees is for another time, another thread. 

*Aesthetics/Design:*
I got the H2 to replace my aging, first revision Antec 900. It had an unpainted interior and no cable management to speak of. After a couple of years of having my room illuminated with a pale-blue glow and being serenaded by the constant whir of fans, I decided I'd try something different. I wanted something understated, yet elegant. Not something quite as brash as the Antec 900. No case had a window that I particularly liked and after having the window on the 900, it doesn't really impress the uninitiated seeing as there aren't any moving parts to be dazzled by. (Granted, elaborate Water Cooling systems might be an exception) I liked the idea of a "silent" case and like NZXT's design over competitors like Fractal.

As far as features go, the NZXT H2 does fairly well. I really like the screw-less Drive Bays and the SATA Dock on the top of the case. (It's especially useful when, after buttoning everything up and sliding the system into it's rightful place, you find that one of the SSD's you meticulously placed isn't being powered despite sharing the same 1Molex-to-2SATAPower adapter with the other SSD, which is being powered. It gives you the option to rage throw the drive in the dock and call it a day) The Front Panel door seems fairly solid. The acoustic foam used in the case is quite thin, but I'm sure it does a fairly respectable job at absorbing noise. The fan filters and removable front fans make things easy as well. The included fan controller works quite well if you actually have the rear fan plugged into it. The CPU cutout was large enough that I was able to install the Antec Kuhler 620 without removing the motherboard, which I consider a victory. 
*
Cooling:*
Cooling-wise, the case does fairly respectably considering its design goals. The base raises the chassis enough off the ground that, short of shag carpet, it should provide adequate airflow to the bottom PSU and fan intake. The bottom-facing, bottom mounted PSU is really a great idea. Prevents you from accidentally dropping anything in the PSU while you're working on it, and the PSU runs a whole lot cooler than it did when it was pulling air from inside the case where, despite the blower design, a significant amount of heat from the 480s would build up. At idle, I've never had a more quiet computer. Load, on the other hand, is a completely different animal. Let's just say, don't buy a "silent" computer case with subsequently restricted airflow and then throw a 130W TDP CPU and 2 GTX 480's, notorious for their heat generation, and expect the thing to be quiet. Left to their own devices w/ the default fan profiles, the 480's easily hit over 90C. Thankfully, with MSI Afterburner and Intel's Desktop Control Center, I can reign that in a bit. I really like to have them sitting at less than 80C which requires a fairly aggressive fan profile. I tend to think of my system has an expensive, complicated 750W space-heater.

Overall, I'd give the H2 a 9.5/10. I'd use it again in a build with less power-hungry components or a full system water cooling build.


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 7, 2012)

Nearly forgot. Before I got the Antec 900, my personal rig (3.2 P4, X850XT) was sitting in one of NZXT's Trinity cases with the side-window. That was a sexy case. The plastic and some of the design decisions weren't the greatest, but that was true of pretty much all budget cases at the time. It certainly beat the hell out of the build quality of the random "Chiefmax" brand case I purchased, I think from Xoxide eons ago. It's so old I can't seem to find a picture of it on Uncle Google. It had these red LED-like strips on the right and left sides of the front panel and a fairly stylized window. I swear that thing's side panels were made from pressing a couple of sheets of tinfoil together. I remember wanting an NZXT Nemesis but not being able to afford it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

T77 - You should add the Temptest 410 line (Its a new version of Tempest) I have a Tempest 410 Elite!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> T77 - You should add the Temptest 410 line (Its a new version of Tempest) I have a Tempest 410 Elite!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121010/picture.jpg



Well I didn't have any 410 owners... Until now! Welcome to the Club brandon  I have always like this rig of yours!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2012)

*CASE UPDATE! (bad phone pics, sry)*

A couple new things here.. 

Finally converted to the wonderful world of the Solid State Drive! Just quickly threw it in there because I don't have the drive bay space for it at the moment.  It's a Samsung 840 series 250Gb ssd.






New Xigmatek rear fan! My old Yates crapped out on me, bummer but whatever.. I have many fans laying around. 






I don't believe I have posted any updated pics with my latest board/ graphic card in awhile, so here we go!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 9, 2012)

why you put that stickers on the back of case? most people put it on the front not on the back


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 9, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/back_view.jpg
> why you put that stickers on the back of case? most people put it on the front not on the back


Personally I think it ruins the look of the front of the case. Usually the front of cases are quite clean. But this is just me.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/back_view.jpg
> why you put that stickers on the back of case? most people put it on the front not on the back



Glad you asked, You see I really do like the idea of showing off my "sponsors" hehe.. well you know.. the product badges, but this is for personal show. In my opinion the badges displayed on the visible front or side panel look very tacky and was more the trend several years ago with builds. I like to keep the front of my case looking clean and to the theme (HL), thus the reason they are out of sight.


----------



## XNine (Dec 9, 2012)

Stickers are the devil!  For my 820 build I removed all fan stickers and replaced them with my own, but other than that, I don't like badges flashing logos everywhere.  Sleek is best.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2012)

Helped a low income friend build a budget gaming machine. (Keep in mind he was coming from a Socket 478 P4 with a evga 6200 AGP card.)


New system specs
NZXT Source 210
AMD A6-3670K 2.7Ghz
ASRock A75 PRO4/MVP Motherboard 
Patriot Viper 3 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 PV38G160C9K 
WD Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB HDD
Cooler Master Hyper 212+
CoolerMaster 550W PSU


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 9, 2012)

^^^Agreed with the case not being cluttered with stickers on the front and sides, just the mfg. case logo is fine for me...
Even though I have moved on from my very beloved NZXT Apollo mid-tower case to another brand I won't mention, I still have a fond place in my heart for NZXT and may some day return to using one (810 ?) 
I still keep my eye out on this thread just to see who has what going on with their NZXT builds......t77snapshot, you still have one of the nicest ones going....love the orange and black HL theme.

**+*


----------



## XNine (Dec 9, 2012)

REally nice of you, Edward.    Asrock FTW!

Can't wait til January... we'll be bringing a new chassis to the market around then.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 9, 2012)

XNine said:


> REally nice of you, Edward.    Asrock FTW!
> 
> Can't wait til January... we'll be bringing a new chassis to the market around then.





Love ASrock. You get some big bang for your buck. His mobo was $80 and had the features of boards almost $40 more from other brands.


----------



## XNine (Dec 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Love ASrock. You get some big bang for your buck. His mobo was $80 and had the features of boards almost $40 more from other brands.



Yup.  My Extreme 6/GB was like 260 I think, and really competes with boards in the 350 range.  Couple it with the Samsung low-profile Green RAM and OC it, and you have a beast rig.  I've been extremely impressed with Asrock the last year.  I really hope they keep it up and keep pumping out solid motherboards because their stuff is affordable (even for high-end), stable, and solid.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

crappy pic but here is my Vulcan! Its going to be having major growing pains here soon


----------



## badtaylorx (Dec 12, 2012)

speaking of ASRock.........

here is my new main rig currently under construction.....(latest pik)

ill post one when im done too.....i got a build log going @OC3d  ill refrain from posting a link unless someone tells me its cool to do so....


----------



## PartZ (Dec 12, 2012)

can i join here? here's my tempest 410 elite^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

PartZ said:


> can i join here? here's my tempest 410 elite^^
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj32/partz012007/myrig2-2.jpg



I love my tempest 410 Elite, Hands down is the best case I have ever owned.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am going to be getting a Switch 810 here pretty quick and will most likely join this club


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 16, 2012)

My NZXT Gamma


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## badtaylorx (Dec 26, 2012)

Mmmmmm--mm

got an sli bridge for christmas.....now it coming together....

only decision left is pull the 2700K out of my current rig, or use the 3570K on my desk(and do i delid it???)


----------



## paopaovocal (Jan 2, 2013)

*Too late to says HAPPY NEW YEAR but not too late for party.*

*New home Switch810*


----------



## paopaovocal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Done!!! with adding XSPC RX240 on the bottom.*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone here got some spare parts for a NZXT Trinity? Mainly the side panel and Temperature probe/screen


----------



## ehume (Feb 2, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Anyone here got some spare parts for a NZXT Trinity? Mainly the side panel and Temperature probe/screen



Write NZXT customer service/ tech support.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Anyone here got some spare parts for a NZXT Trinity? Mainly the side panel and Temperature probe/screen



PM Xnine to see what they have but if its an old case I doubt they will have any left over parts


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## XNine (Feb 6, 2013)

That case looks rather familiar, Sneeky.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 6, 2013)

XNine said:


> That case looks rather familiar, Sneeky.



It should, it's made by NZXT


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking forward to joining the Club.  

Thank you for shopping at Newegg.com!
Order Summary 

Sales Order Number:  
Sales Order Date:        2/16/2013 6:05:18 PM
Shipping Method:         Super Eggsaver (4-7 Days) 

1 x ($29.99) NZXT Source 210 S210-002 White w/Black Front Trim “Aluminum Brush / Plastic” ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Add Me Please*

Wish I could take better pic's...case is red, not orange. 

Phantom 410
Q9550
Evga 790i Ultra Sli
(2) BFG GTX 460 SE
Thermaltake Frio
8GB 1600
WD 1T
Corsair 850w


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2013)

*Welcome to the Nzxt Case Clubhouse rickss69* 

Your 410 is look'in gooooooood! I'm curious if having that top fan so close to your cpu fan really makes a difference? have you ever ran your temps without the top fan ( with your hsf facing horizontal of course) ? Thanks for sharing 

T77~


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> *Welcome to the Nzxt Case Clubhouse rickss69*
> 
> Your 410 is look'in gooooooood! I'm curious if having that top fan so close to your cpu fan really makes a difference? have you ever ran your temps without the top fan ( with your hsf facing horizontal of course) ? Thanks for sharing
> 
> T77~



Thanks! That is the only configuration I have tried thus far. I had to install the cooler before mounting the mb...getting that 8-pin connected was a bear.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 17, 2013)

you need to fix those grommets


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2013)

that CPU is a huge bottleneck.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50070&stc=1&d=1361079481
> you need to fix those grommets



How about I sell it to you and you fix them?  



de.das.dude said:


> that CPU is a huge bottleneck.



A Q9550 quad is a bottleneck?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2013)

yes. you are running an SLI. and that score is a bit low for 460 sli i think.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yes. you are running an SLI. and that score is a bit low for 460 sli i think.



Well, I let you provide us with some scores you "think" are in line then.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 17, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Well, I let you provide us with some scores you "think" are in line then.



Nice case and rig you have there..

As for the Q9550, I'm running one also with an slightly OC'ed Sapphire 6970  and have no issues at all with  most games on high settings. Even with your SLi 460's it should be no problem.

**+*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2013)

dieselcat18 said:


> Nice case and rig you have there..
> 
> As for the Q9550, I'm running one also with an slightly OC'ed Sapphire 6970  and have no issues at all with  most games on high settings. Even with your SLi 460's it should be no problem.
> 
> **+*



Thanks - I had DL'd Steam and tested several games including FarCry 3 which it ran flawlessly...a much better test than benchmarks as well.


----------



## red_stapler (Feb 27, 2013)

Finally got my source 210 in and built:






I'm very happy with the GPU cooling from the 140mm side panel.  My previous case had the cards running 10C hotter in furmark.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Phantom Enthusiast*

Liking the newest addition so far...


----------



## XNine (Mar 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Wish I could take better pic's...case is red, not orange.



Rickss, the trick to photography is natural lighting, and turning the ISO down on your camera as far as it will go.  Mount the camera on a surface so you aren't holding it when you take the picture.

Follow those simple steps and you'll be taking awesome photos in no time!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2013)

Hello my fellow Nzxt Tempest members! Sorry I have been a ghost this past year,  I have been very busy with work, school and the girlfriend. If there are any new members that would like to join the club? Please shoot me a pm and I will add you to the OP asap! :thumb:

Thank you, 

~T77~


My Tempest Update:

So my side and rear Xigmatek's fans have started making the old knocking noise and I am kinda getting over the super bright leds always glaring in my face while watching movies lol. So I decided to replace them with these sweet VERTEX hdb's. Yes I bought them mainly for the color though I have been hearing great reviews about these fans... and I gotta keep with the theme of course.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 5, 2013)

*The H3 is coming Soon*




So NZXT is slowly revealing news of their newest addition to the NZXT family. Some say it is the H3, others say it is a new Switch.
http://nzxt.com/shhh/
To the best of my inside knowledge, this will be a small form factor case, in a square shape, with venting along the edges of the bezel. Imagine a bitfenix prodigy, without the top and bottom handles, and cleaner looking.
*Edit:Found the super top-secret design images of it-*
This was a decoy image hidden in the source of the page......


Spoiler


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

Retell already made a thread for that. follow that one 


also does anyone know if i can remove the front air filter on my guardian 921RB?


----------



## GamerGuy (May 5, 2013)

I guess I can join the club, bought mine together with a Corsair 650D
System specs: See 3rd Rig





Pardon the mess, this pic was taken after I had gutted the previous case and transferred the components into the Phantom....


----------



## dieselcat18 (May 5, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello my fellow Nzxt Tempest members! Sorry I have been a ghost this past year,  I have been very busy with work, school and the girlfriend. If there are any new members that would like to join the club? Please shoot me a pm and I will add you to the OP asap! :thumb:
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...



I'm a big fan of Cougar products, I'v also read very positive reviews on their Vortex fans. They seem to produce high quality components such as fans, cases and power supplies. I currently  have a Cougar 850w silver modular ps running in my  system for over the past year and it's flawless.

Love that you have stayed true to your HL2 theme and I always have a soft spot for colors of orange and black.....If I ever do any fan upgrades in the future, I'll be sure to go with those Vortex fans.

Nice job Sir....

**+*


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 6, 2013)

woah no activity! What's everyone's opinion on the H630. Those vents make me cautious


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's my slightly modded NZXT Source 210 Elite, removed the hdd cage for the 240mm rad to fit in


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> Here's my slightly modded NZXT Source 210 Elite, removed the hdd cage for the 240mm rad to fit in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130806/SAM_1815593.jpg



Looks clean enough to eat on.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Looks clean enough to eat on.



thanks , I know the pic doesn't bring enough justice but that's the last clean shot I had and I haven't cleaned the pc for months now


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> Here's my slightly modded NZXT Source 210 Elite, removed the hdd cage for the 240mm rad to fit in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130806/SAM_1815593.jpg



whitish white is white and ALSO ENERMAX CLUSTER UCCL12!

btw you really should rename and re avatar your account, i know its not possible but FX Guy with a FX6300 BE av would be ... more actual


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> whitish white is white and ALSO ENERMAX CLUSTER UCCL12!
> 
> btw you really should rename and re avatar your account, i know its not possible but FX Guy with a FX6300 BE av would be ... more actual



yup I'm loving the enermax cluster fans, best fan I had so far. My name is quite sentimental actually. First owned/built pc was a Sempron 1800+ Palermo and I was overwhelmed by the performance. Those procies are legendary back in the day. Sweeps the Celeron D even the lower end P4's clean. AMD earned my respect ever since. I love sticking to my name. Used it on other forums as well. Reminds me of where I first started from


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/120-H630.html































Come on guys, whatcha think?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> yup I'm loving the enermax cluster fans, best fan I had so far. My name is quite sentimental actually. First owned/built pc was a Sempron 1800+ Palermo and I was overwhelmed by the performance. Those procies are legendary back in the day. Sweeps the Celeron D even the lower end P4's clean. AMD earned my respect ever since. I love sticking to my name. Used it on other forums as well. Reminds me of where I first started from



hehehe well i could be nammed K6-2 Guy if so xD and i still have a fully functional Athlon XP(Barton 2600+ iirc) retrorig in a NZXT Nemesis (it would even be better if i can find a Slot A mobo  so i could do a Retro with a http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon%20700%20-%20AMD-K7700MTR51B%20A.html still i wish it would have been a Thunderbird instead of a Pluto but its a Serie 2 assembled in the USA and Tbird is serie 4 so i guess im lucky for that find! (still a Argon serie 1 would even be luckier )

woops i forgot to add that i use 2 Enermax UCCL12 Cluster 120mm pwm white led as the intake fan of my HAF-XB i wanted a 3rd but my retailer was out of stock and i took a Antec True Quiet white led 120mm instead ... duh..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/120-H630.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely indeed


----------



## Sempron Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

did another major clean-up


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep...pretty clean.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 8, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/uyp0z#0


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2014)

This thread needs the best NZXT case to date in it!


----------



## MybadOmen (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi i am a Modder/Overclocker by the name of MybadOmen and i did allot of work with NZXT. I really love there cases and here are a few of my NZXT builds.

NZXT Phantom: *Requiem*








 



NZXT Phantom:* Venom*




 




 



 





 




 



* Mass Effect 3- NZXT Switch 810*




 




 




 

 Well thats 10 Photos i hope you enjoyed them. Currently i am working on a Modded NZXT Phantom 820 named *Legion *which i hope to share with you soon.

 Thank You for having me ,

*MybadOmen*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2014)

MybadOmen said:


> Hi i am a Modder/Overclocker by the name of MybadOmen and i did allot of work with NZXT. I really love there cases and here are a few of my NZXT builds.
> 
> NZXT Phantom: *Requiem*
> 
> ...



nice! i specially love the Mass Effect 3 special

"I am the Commander Shepard and that NZXT switch 810 is my favorit of all this thread." sorry i couldn't resist...


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm back!  I am refreshing this club so all the new NZXT case lovers have a place to share their builds!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm back!  I am refreshing this club so all the new NZXT case lovers have a place to share their builds!


still have my Nemesis ... sooo i am still in for some NZXT love (although my main rig will always have a NZXT Grid+ in it ... no matter what brand i choose   )


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 16, 2016)

Rocking a white 810 switch  Love it's size although when I bought it used it was missing a hdd caddy/rack, which limits my storage options


----------

